# Equally Ambiguously Gendered Spouse of "What is the Hivemind?"



## Kemrain

Darkness killed the last thread, so here's its other parent. I got a million of these ("What is the Hivemind?" has a very large, very ambiguous family.) Come join Jdvn1, Rystil Arden, Frukathka, me, Kemrain, and the whole Hivemind gang in our whacky hijinks.

Seriously.. Please come. I'm so totally lonley...

- Kemrain the Sobbing in a Dark Corner.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Darkness killed the last thread, so here's its other parent. I got a million of these ("What is the Hivemind?" has a very large, very ambiguous family.) Come join Jdvn1, Rystil Arden, Frukathka, me, Kemrain, and the whole Hivemind gang in our whacky hijinks.
> 
> Seriously.. Please come. I'm so totally lonley...
> 
> - Kemrain the Sobbing in a Dark Corner.



 Oh, come on.  The *real* new Hivemind thread is the Eternal Hivemind.  Go there, not here


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, come on.  The *real* new Hivemind thread is the Eternal Hivemind.  Go there, not here



You think that can hold up? I got my last 2 threads closed, and not even for naughtyness! This one will be the same... Unless you intend to sabotage it! So that's your evil plan? You thought you could keep it from me with your psionic mindgames, but I see through you! I know your ways... Evil!

Hay, who's to say they can't coexist? There's enough room in the Hive for 2 threads. Share and share alike. I'll post in yours, and you can post more in mine, and we'll all be happy.

- Kemrain the Paranoid.


----------



## Jdvn1

This title isn't even right!  And where's Crothian in the list of people?

And I like having two threads.  Woo.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> This title isn't even right!  And where's Crothian in the list of people?



What would YOU call it, then, JDiv?

And Crothian need not be mentioned by name. This *is* EN World, after all.

- Kemrain the Willing to Change the Title.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> And I like having two threads.  Woo.



Two refresh buttons to madly press like a spider monkey on amphetamines? I'm *so* there!

- Kemrain the Hyper.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What would YOU call it, then, JDiv?
> 
> And Crothian need not be mentioned by name. This *is* EN World, after all.
> 
> - Kemrain the Willing to Change the Title.



Maybe "...Ambiguously..." something?

Well, I guess he does own everything.  Good point.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Two refresh buttons to madly press like a spider monkey on amphetamines? I'm *so* there!
> 
> - Kemrain the Hyper.



And twice as many 30 second delays!

(like now)


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Maybe "...Ambiguously..." something?



I need to keep up withthe idiom. It must be ambiguously gendered, and somehow related to "What isthe Hivemind?"

- Kemrain the Idiomatic.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Well, I guess he does own everything.  Good point.



So, what did you mean about him being lost?

- Kemrain the, well, Lost.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I need to keep up withthe idiom. It must be ambiguously gendered, and somehow related to "What isthe Hivemind?"
> 
> - Kemrain the Idiomatic.



... Have you read this title lately?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So, what did you mean about him being lost?
> 
> - Kemrain the, well, Lost.



Lost?  Oh, at the other thread?  Lasair is a character that Rystil is playing.  We were talking about her and Crothian jumped in, thinking she was an actualy person.  And Rystil, of course, didn't explain anything... afterall, where's the fun in that?


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> ... Have you read this title lately?



Equally Ambiguously gendered Spouse of "What is the Hivemind?"? I read it, and I wrote it. What's wrong with it?

- Kemrain the Baffled.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Lost?  Oh, at the other thread?  Lasair is a character that Rystil is playing.  We were talking about her and Crothian jumped in, thinking she was an actualy person.  And Rystil, of course, didn't explain anything... afterall, where's the fun in that?



Oooh.. I had a friend do that to me one time.  He made a character and played her online, but didn't tell anyone. After half the chatroom fell in love with her and I wanted to hang out, he told me.  Dangerous game. He still gets email from one of those guys tothe email addres he madefor her. Scary.

- Kemrain the Disapointed that Ari isn't Real.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Equally A*m*biguously gendered Spouse of "What is the Hivemind?"? I read it, and I wrote it. What's wrong with it?
> 
> - Kemrain the Baffled.



That's not what the title says.

*ahem*


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oooh.. I had a friend do that to me one time.  He made a character and played her online, but didn't tell anyone. After half the chatroom fell in love with her and I wanted to hang out, he told me.  Dangerous game. He still gets email from one of those guys tothe email addres he madefor her. Scary.
> 
> - Kemrain the Disapointed that Ari isn't Real.



Well, it's not like Lasair was a secret.  Crothian just missed the pertinent parts.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's not what the title says.
> 
> *ahem*



Thank you, oh High Lord
 of Grammar!

- Kemrain the Repentant.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Well, it's not like Lasair was a secret.  Crothian just missed the pertinent parts.



True enough, but similar idea.

- Kemrain the Foolish.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Thank you, oh High Lord
> of Grammar!
> 
> - Kemrain the Repentant.



Perfect!  Woo!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> True enough, but similar idea.
> 
> - Kemrain the Foolish.



True.  It was just funny at the time.  I wonder if Rystil will get any weird emails.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> True.  It was just funny at the time.  I wonder if Rystil will get any weird emails.



He will if *I* have anything to say of it!

Bwahahahahahaha!

- Kemrain the [Insert Villan Laugh Here].


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oooh.. I had a friend do that to me one time.  He made a character and played her online, but didn't tell anyone. After half the chatroom fell in love with her and I wanted to hang out, he told me.  Dangerous game. He still gets email from one of those guys tothe email addres he madefor her. Scary.
> 
> - Kemrain the Disapointed that Ari isn't Real.



 I did that once as a thought experiment to see if I could, as I had seen online females (and males too) who were adamant that males cannot really play female PCs convincingly (there was a thread of this recently iirc).  Anyway, my caveat was that I would never lie to them, I would only use a female avatar and do my best to roleplay female.  I had a large number of males and several females (at least, unless the married couples were lying about being married, I guess) who were convinced that I was female.  Then I stopped once I was satisfied that the people who said that males can't roleplay females were wrong.  No falling in love stuff though, although it *was* in an MMO, and the people *did* seem more eager to help me than some of the others.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> He will if *I* have anything to say of it!
> 
> Bwahahahahahaha!
> 
> - Kemrain the [Insert Villan Laugh Here].



Do you have anything to say of it?


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Do you have anything to say of it?



Not.. Really. No.

- Kemrain the Abashed.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Not.. Really. No.
> 
> - Kemrain the Abashed.



Aw, what a shame.  Maybe I should find someone, convince him Rystil is actually Lasair, and give him Rystil's email address.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Aw, what a shame.  Maybe I should find someone, convince him Rystil is actually Lasair, and give him Rystil's email address.



That'd be cool. I'd point and laugh, if that helped.

- Kemrain the Mockful.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Aw, what a shame.  Maybe I should find someone, convince him Rystil is actually Lasair, and give him Rystil's email address.



 You can't get my e-mail address.  Bwahahahahahaha!  But if you did want to convince them that I'm Lasair, I seem to be decent at pulling that off


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You can't get my e-mail address.  Bwahahahahahaha!  But if you did want to convince them that I'm Lasair, I seem to be decent at pulling that off



I'm sure it would be doable, especially inse we know you go to MIT...

- Kemrain the Not Tech Savvy Enough to Pull it Off, Though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That'd be cool. I'd point and laugh, if that helped.
> 
> - Kemrain the Mockful.



Pointing and laughing always helps.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You can't get my e-mail address.  Bwahahahahahaha!  But if you did want to convince them that I'm Lasair, I seem to be decent at pulling that off



I could create an email account for you, so we could see how many email address Lasair would get.

Lasairhottiegurl@hotmail.com?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm sure it would be doable, especially inse we know you go to MIT...
> 
> - Kemrain the Not Tech Savvy Enough to Pull it Off, Though.



Oh, he gets enough junk at that thing.  We want it to be distinguishable.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Pointing and laughing always helps.



Hooray! I'm wanted!

- Kemrain the Zoidburg.


----------



## devilish

Another Kemrainian Hive Post! 

I believe young-Kemrain is trying to Hivemind the Hiveminds.

A Meta-Hivemind!

I just hope it doesn't mess up Crothian though --- I'm convinced
he's a hypercube; and a hivemind of a hivemind might destabilize him.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Oh, he gets enough junk at that thing.  We want it to be distinguishable.



We also want an address he'd check!

- Kemrain the Defeatist Point.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, he gets enough junk at that thing.  We want it to be distinguishable.



 Yes, I get much much much junk there.  It makes my hotmail look tame.  Also, unless you think Rystil Arden is my name at MIT, it won't help you (or you could hack into Athena, Athena forbid)


----------



## Kemrain

devilish said:
			
		

> Another Kemrainian Hive Post!
> 
> I believe young-Kemrain is trying to Hivemind the Hiveminds.
> 
> A Meta-Hivemind!
> 
> I just hope it doesn't mess up Crothian though --- I'm convinced
> he's a hypercube; and a hivemind of a hivemind might destabilize him.



Shhhh! It's all part of my fiendish plot!

- Kemrain the Fiendish Plotter (CR 6)


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hooray! I'm wanted!
> 
> - Kemrain the Zoidburg.



Extras are always wanted.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> We also want an address he'd check!
> 
> - Kemrain the Defeatist Point.



 I'd check the one, just because deception is fun.  But I straight out refuse to lie.  I don't lie.


----------



## Jdvn1

devilish said:
			
		

> Another Kemrainian Hive Post!
> 
> I believe young-Kemrain is trying to Hivemind the Hiveminds.
> 
> A Meta-Hivemind!
> 
> I just hope it doesn't mess up Crothian though --- I'm convinced
> he's a hypercube; and a hivemind of a hivemind might destabilize him.



I don't think anything on EN World will destabilize him -- just make him stronger.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, I get much much much junk there.  It makes my hotmail look tame.  Also, unless you think Rystil Arden is my name at MIT, it won't help you (or you could hack into Athena, Athena forbid)



I can't, but I know people who can.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Shhhh! It's all part of my fiendish plot!
> 
> - Kemrain the Fiendish Plotter (CR 6)



What?  What Fiendish plot?

Oh, sorry, it's a secret?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'd check the one, just because deception is fun.  But I straight out refuse to lie.  I don't lie.



So you really _are_ an all-seeing eye?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't think anything on EN World will destabilize him -- just make him stronger.



He will assimilate it


----------



## Rystil Arden

Somehow I doubt your friend could hack Athena very easily.  He'd have to beat the combined hacking of MIT.  Its been done, but its been tried and failed more times than succeeded.


----------



## Kemrain

Rysti said:
			
		

> I'd check the one, just because deception is fun.  But I straight out refuse to lie.  I don't lie.



You moral little evil thing, you...

- Kemrain the Proud.


----------



## devilish

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He will assimilate it




I hope so ... I'm a member of the Crothiar Knights (a sect of the Templar Knights)
who have to ensure that Crothian exists.  He's at the focal point for much of 
the workings of the universe.

And I would hate to have to take Kemrain out for such a neat experiment


----------



## Jdvn1

I must've missed it... where was the religion?


----------



## Rystil Arden

D'oh I knew your stupid new thread was going to usurp mine.  This is why I didn't want you to do it Kemrain...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He will assimilate it



He _is_ it already, by default.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I must've missed it... where was the religion?



 There wasn't any.  Just blatant favouritism against me


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Somehow I doubt your friend could hack Athena very easily.  He'd have to beat the combined hacking of MIT.  Its been done, but its been tried and failed more times than succeeded.



... Yeah, I know a guy that can do it.  He probably wouldn't, but he could.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There wasn't any.  Just blatant favouritism against me



I thought the reason was religion.  I'm confused.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I must've missed it... where was the religion?



 #60


----------



## Rystil Arden

Anyway, if you want to know where they got the current rules about incest, the twelfth century church decided to crack down on inheritance squabbles by enforcing anti-polygamy and making up from thin air new rules about how far-related you had to be to not be incest.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> #60



Oooh, I can see that.  I didn't think twice about it -- I have enough online games myself.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> I thought the reason was religion.  I'm confused.



Probably the incest jokes. Let's lay off this time...

- Kemrain the Hiding from Darkness.


----------



## Kemrain

devilish said:
			
		

> I hope so ... I'm a member of the Crothiar Knights (a sect of the Templar Knights)
> who have to ensure that Crothian exists.  He's at the focal point for much of
> the workings of the universe.
> 
> And I would hate to have to take Kemrain out for such a neat experiment



Lucky for me I'm far too incompetant to ever succede!

- Kemrain the Self-Depreciating.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Anyway, if you want to know where they got the current rules about incest, the twelfth century church decided to crack down on inheritance squabbles by enforcing anti-polygamy and making up from thin air new rules about how far-related you had to be to not be incest.



Interesting.  Those Dark Ages are weird.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Probably the incest jokes. Let's lay off this time...
> 
> - Kemrain the Hiding from Darkness.



No pun intended?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oooh, I can see that.  I didn't think twice about it -- I have enough online games myself.



 Oh come on.  If that is a violation, then not only are there at least three threads that must be, but I've also linked to that exact site before, in threads that are currently open.

Also that game is totally not a discussion of modern religion.  Click the link and you'll see.  Its more theological philosophy than anything...


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Lucky for me I'm far too incompetant to ever succede!
> 
> - Kemrain the Self-Depreciating.



From the nation?


----------



## Kemrain

Rysti said:
			
		

> D'oh I knew your stupid new thread was going to usurp mine.  This is why I didn't want you to do it Kemrain...



Oh.. Yes.. It was all part of my.. Uh.. Evil scheme.. Yes! I, uh.. Forsaw.. All this! Yes!

- Kemrain the Terrible Liar.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> No pun intended?



Pun?

- Kemrain the Hiding Even Harder.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh come on.  If that is a violation, then not only are there at least three threads that must be, but I've also linked to that exact site before, in threads that are currently open.
> 
> Also that game is totally not a discussion of modern religion.  Click the link and you'll see.  Its more theological philosophy than anything...



Then maybe you should withdraw the links before you cause the threads to be closed.

And it _is_ related to religion.  Whether the game discusses religion more than is allowed is up to the mod to decide.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> From the nation?



I have no idea what you're talking about.

- Kemrain the Clueless.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh.. Yes.. It was all part of my.. Uh.. Evil scheme.. Yes! I, uh.. Forsaw.. All this! Yes!
> 
> - Kemrain the Terrible Liar.



Ah-hah!  I knew it!

- Jdvn1 the Ignoring The Fact You're A Liar.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh.. Yes.. It was all part of my.. Uh.. Evil scheme.. Yes! I, uh.. Forsaw.. All this! Yes!
> 
> - Kemrain the Terrible Liar.



 Meanie!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Pun?
> 
> - Kemrain the Hiding Even Harder.



P.U.!  N.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> - Kemrain the Clueless.



Oh, right, not secede.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Ah-hah!  I knew it!
> 
> - Jdvn1 the Ignoring The Fact You're A Liar.





			
				Rysti said:
			
		

> Meanie!



Well, I *am* chaotic Evil.. What did you expect?

- Kemrain the Demon.


----------



## devilish

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Pun?
> 
> - Kemrain the Hiding Even *Harder*.




See!  A pun on top of pun.  There's a lot of meta-craziness
going on in this post.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Then maybe you should withdraw the links before you cause the threads to be closed.
> 
> And it _is_ related to religion. Whether the game discusses religion more than is allowed is up to the mod to decide.



I'm not worried about the other threads  And it doesn't discuss religion at all. It is a thought game, totally unbased in any religion. It is just as much religion as creating a new pantheon of deities for an RPG.  It is religion-neutral and just talks about deities...


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, I *am* chaotic Evil.. What did you expect?
> 
> - Kemrain the Demon.



... Would you believe me if I said "A jig of ultimate doom"?


----------



## Kemrain

devilish said:
			
		

> See!  A pun on top of pun.  There's a lot of meta-craziness
> going on in this post.



Yep. I'm so smart, even *I* don't know it.

- Kemrain the Deluded.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> ... Would you believe me if I said "A jig of ultimate doom"?



I might be a demon, but do I look like a Vrock to you?

- Kemrain the Not-Very-Vrock-Like-At-All.


----------



## Rystil Arden

I'd just be totally surprised and upset if anyone who realised what my link led to found it to be more concerned with religion than, say, the orgy thread, which has multiple implications concerning certain religions....


----------



## Kemrain

Rysti said:
			
		

> I'd just be totally surprised and upset if anyone who realised what my link led to found it to be more concerned with religion than, say, the orgy thread, which has multiple implications concerning certain religions....



Are you aiming for revenge? The more you talk about talking about religion, the more talking about religion there is...

You're just as Evil as I am!

- Kemrain the Astounded.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I might be a demon, but do I look like a Vrock to you?
> 
> - Kemrain the Not-Very-Vrock-Like-At-All.



No, you're too ambiguous for that.


----------



## Torm

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'd just be totally surprised and upset if anyone who realised what my link led to found it to be more concerned with religion than, say, the orgy thread, which has multiple implications concerning certain religions....



I don't think "implications concerning certain religions" is a fair meter. EVERYTHING has implications concerning some religion somewhere - we couldn't talk about anything!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'd just be totally surprised and upset if anyone who realised what my link led to found it to be more concerned with religion than, say, the orgy thread, which has multiple implications concerning certain religions....



Then again, that's not our call to make.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Are you aiming for revenge? The more you talk about talking about religion, the more talking about religion there is...
> 
> You're just as Evil as I am!
> 
> - Kemrain the Astounded.



You're right!  He's a saboteur!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Torm said:
			
		

> I don't think "implications concerning certain religions" is a fair meter. EVERYTHING has implications concerning some religion somewhere - we couldn't talk about anything!



 Well no.  But the orgy thread has made examples of certain people others knew that cast specific religions in a bad light (not the polyamorists though, they've come out on top as far as I'm concerned ).  And Torm, you've been to the site that got the other thread closed, would you say that its modern-religion related?


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> No, you're too ambiguous for that.



If you called me a Succubus, I would take it. Even though obviously gendered, with Polymorph Self at will, that's not so much a concern.

- Kemrain the [Evil].


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well no.  But the orgy thread has made examples of certain people others knew that cast specific religions in a bad light (not the polyamorists though, they've come out on top as far as I'm concerned ).  And Torm, you've been to the site that got the other thread closed, would you say that its modern-religion related?



Dude, being a mod isn't easy sometimes.  They have to do what is in their best judgement.  If you disagree, mention it once (which you've done) and let it go.  Especially on such a trivial matter.


----------



## Torm

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well no.  But the orgy thread has made examples of certain people others knew that cast specific religions in a bad light (not the polyamorists though, they've come out on top as far as I'm concerned ).  And Torm, you've been to the site that got the other thread closed, would you say that its modern-religion related?



Absolutely. And condescending to anyone whose religion has internal logical inconsistencies. But lots of fun!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain the Succubus said:
			
		

> If you called me a Succubus, I would take it. Even though obviously gendered, with Polymorph Self at will, that's not so much a concern.
> 
> - Kemrain the [Evil].



Oh, okay, if you insist.


----------



## Torm

Besides, if you're debating the reasons for it being shut down, that goes to Meta. Or better yet, in a PM to Darkness. Although I wouldn't bother - as Darkness pointed out, he had TWO reasons he could shut that thread down. (The other being some of the incest discussion.) Neither might have been enough alone, but together, they were a powerhouse combo.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Oh, okay, if you insist.



I certanly don't insist. I'm merely saying that a Vrock is not what I am.

- Kemrain the Not-Feathery.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Torm said:
			
		

> Besides, if you're debating the reasons for it being shut down, that goes to Meta. Or better yet, in a PM to Darkness. Although I wouldn't bother - as Darkness pointed out, he had TWO reasons he could shut that thread down. (The other being some of the incest discussion.) Neither might have been enough alone, but together, they were a powerhouse combo.



 Heehee, are you telling the Hivemind that we're being too relevant to be posted here


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemdemon said:
			
		

> I certanly don't insist. I'm merely saying that a Vrock is not what I am.
> 
> - Kemrain the Not-Feathery.



Oh, darn.  I'll be generic, then.


----------



## Kemrain

Hey, Torm. Haven't seen you in the Hive too much. What's this I hear about you changing people's sex?

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, are you telling the Hivemind that we're being too relevant to be posted here



  Just that this isn't the place to try to get something changed, if that's your intent.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hey, Torm. Haven't seen you in the Hive too much. What's this I hear about you changing people's sex?
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



It's a new super-Torm power.

You can get Torm upgrades that do odd things like that.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, are you telling the Hivemind that we're being too relevant to be posted here



Darkness can close a thread for being too on-topic.. Better keep it wacky, Rysti.

- Kemrain the Wacky.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Darkness can close a thread for being too on-topic.. Better keep it wacky, Rysti.
> 
> - Kemrain the Wacky.



Yeah, otherwise he'll bring the Dark Whip and wacky you up!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Just that this isn't the place to try to get something changed, if that's your intent.



 No, I'm not that petty 

Quite disillusioned and upset, yes.  But I really don't care if its changed or not.

And disillusioned and upset is better off fixing by talking in a random thread than being a big meanie and posting on Meta.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> It's a new super-Torm power.
> 
> You can get Torm upgrades that do odd things like that.



So, where do I convert, again?

- Kemrain the Super-Tormite.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Yeah, otherwise he'll bring the Dark Whip and wacky you up!



Careful, JDiv.. We want him to *stop*.

- Kemrain the Wink-Wink-Nudge-Nudge-Say No More!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, I'm not that petty
> 
> Quite disillusioned and upset, yes.  But I really don't care if its changed or not.
> 
> And disillusioned and upset is better off fixing by talking in a random thread than being a big meanie and posting on Meta.



Oh, you're just venting.  Well, that's fine I guess.  I didn't think the game was too religious either, but I might be biased too.


----------



## Torm

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But the orgy thread has made examples of certain people others knew that cast specific religions in a bad light



Not really. First of all, that thread is about ethics and gamers, not religion, per se. (I know that is kind of splitting hairs, but still....) And it doesn't cast any specific religions in a bad light, only certain practitioners of those religions who choose to enforce the "nitpicky" rules to the exclusion of the BIG rule - whatever their religion's equivalent of The Golden Rule is. AND, as far as I've seen, that wasn't anyone on ENWorld, anyway, at least not anyone who has vocalized it - everyone was very nice.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So, where do I convert, again?
> 
> - Kemrain the Super-Tormite.



At the Batcave.


----------



## Torm

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hey, Torm. Haven't seen you in the Hive too much. What's this I hear about you changing people's sex?



Yes. That's what's going on with you - and I can reach backwards through time, too.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Careful, JDiv.. We want him to *stop*.
> 
> - Kemrain the Wink-Wink-Nudge-Nudge-Say No More!



Oh, right.  Darkness always has more tricks up his sleeve, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> First of all, that thread is about ethics and gamers, not religion, per se



Yeah, but it brought up religion, and a whole lot moreso than the other thread did.

I agree that the orgy thread was very kind and civil. However, its not like I linked to the game to emphasise religion or something, in fact I only linked to it as a backup (less-risque) game in case Kemrain didn't want to play Taboo (I just said, "Oh you can try this game" and that's all there was, you can check).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Oh, and its a bad analogy I'm about to make Torm, I'll readily admit, but in case you guys think I am being quite irrational, to get you in my state of mind, imagined that they had let the Orgy thread go on and then closed it after you made your first post about polyamory...


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Oh, you're just venting.  Well, that's fine I guess.  I didn't think the game was too religious either, but I might be biased too.





			
				Joy Division said:
			
		

> Biases rock!



Oh, probably...

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Kemrain

Torm said:
			
		

> Yes. That's what's going on with you - and I can reach backwards through time, too.



You bastard!

- Kemrain the Banite, All The Way!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, probably...
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



Then again, you're biased when you say that.


----------



## Torm

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> However, its not like I linked to the game to emphasise religion or something



Oh, I absolutely agree. But I also know that while the mods here try to be fair, they also have _completely arbitrary_ powers of when to make a thread or poster stop, and when to help one along. And I have a great deal of respect for that - it is exactly how I would run a site like this, rather than trying to put some "complete" rules into stone and then being a hypocrite by breaking them myself all the time.

So, occasionally, a thread is shut short, and at other times, they're let to go on much longer than you might think Eric's Grandma would appreciate. No big - it all balances, more or less.


----------



## Kemrain

Oh.. Ew!

There was a bright red hair twisted around the tab on my can of coke... That's icky..

- Kemrain the Squeemish.


----------



## Jdvn1

Torm said:
			
		

> Oh, I absolutely agree. But I also know that while the mods here try to be fair, they also have _completely arbitrary_ powers of when to make a thread or poster stop, and when to help one along. And I have a great deal of respect for that - it is exactly how I would run a site like this, rather than trying to put some "complete" rules into stone and then being a hypocrite by breaking them myself all the time.
> 
> So, occasionally, a thread is shut short, and at other times, they're let to go on much longer than you might think Eric's Grandma would appreciate. No big - it all balances, more or less.



That's how I see it too.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Then again, you're biased when you say that.



When aren't I?

- Kemrain the Biased.


----------



## Torm

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> then closed it after you made your first post about polyamory...



My first post didn't involve religion directly. Yours did. And I trust the mods here - if they went ahead and shut yours down, it may not have been where it had been, but where it was going. Something they have a fair idea of having seen literally thousands of these conversations before.  

And I've seen them reopen a thread because of popular demand before. And I've seen them apologize for a bad moderation before. (And, I've apologized for invoking moderation before.  ) Nothing's being handed down from "on high" here.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> That's how I see it too.



Gotta agree. Nothing but respect (unless you count abject fear) for the mods and admins around here. Great folks.

- Kemrain the Brownnoser, but Totally Serious About It..


----------



## Rystil Arden

Torm said:
			
		

> Oh, I absolutely agree. But I also know that while the mods here try to be fair, they also have _completely arbitrary_ powers of when to make a thread or poster stop, and when to help one along. And I have a great deal of respect for that - it is exactly how I would run a site like this, rather than trying to put some "complete" rules into stone and then being a hypocrite by breaking them myself all the time.
> 
> So, occasionally, a thread is shut short, and at other times, they're let to go on much longer than you might think Eric's Grandma would appreciate. No big - it all balances, more or less.



Yeah, probably, it was just the one wrong thing I would post here on which to call me. I would have accepted "There are two Hivemind threads and I chose this one because it said I was a meanie at the beginning" or "This one talked about incest" as reasons, or even "I like Kemrain better than Rystil." would have been fine with me. 

I don't question the decision to shut the thread. That's why I said I don't care. I question the decision to use that reason as a reason. Its a big difference.


----------



## Darkness

Torm said:
			
		

> Besides, if you're debating the reasons for it being shut down, that goes to Meta. Or better yet, in a PM to Darkness.



 Yeah. PM or e-mail, please. (Asking in Meta boards would be against the rules. Or in any forum, for that matter, including this one. )

In any case, as mentioned in the thread, the reason I shut it down was that I had to shut down one of the Hivemind threads and I chose Rystil's simply because it featured more religion + incest jokes at the time. Not a fatal dose - just more than the other thread. Kinda like how you don't have to outrun the troll - just the slowest party member.


----------



## Torm

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I question the decision to use that reason as a reason. Its a big difference.



That's just silly - let it go. Think about how many posts went by with me, you, and K'Trava bouncing ALL OVER religion the other night....

Like I said, it's a balance.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Torm said:
			
		

> My first post didn't involve religion directly. Yours did. And I trust the mods here - if they went ahead and shut yours down, it may not have been where it had been, but where it was going. Something they have a fair idea of having seen literally thousands of these conversations before.
> 
> And I've seen them reopen a thread because of popular demand before. And I've seen them apologize for a bad moderation before. (And, I've apologized for invoking moderation before.  ) Nothing's being handed down from "on high" here.



 I told you it was a bad analogy, so please don't actually use it as an analogy of the arbitration because I said (before I posted the analogy) that it wasn't 

Instead, use it as I suggested as a mirror into how I felt after hearing that as a reason.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Torm said:
			
		

> That's just silly - let it go. Think about how many posts went by with me, you, and K'Trava bouncing ALL OVER religion the other night....
> 
> Like I said, it's a balance.



 It is the fantasy equivalent of kicking a moon elf out of your town because "No drow allowed."


----------



## Kemrain

Rys, how can we cheer you up and get you talking about happy things again?

- Kemrain the Concerned.

Well, kicking Elves is a start, but... Not all the way there...

- Kemrain Elfkicker.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Rys, how can we cheer you up and get you talking about happy things again?
> 
> - Kemrain the Concerned.
> 
> Well, kicking Elves is a start, but... Not all the way there...
> 
> - Kemrain Elfkicker.



 I dunno.  I think I'm done now.


----------



## Kemrain

Rysti said:
			
		

> I dunno.  I think I'm done now.



Yaay! So what are we gonna talk about today, Rys?

The same thing we talk about every day? Trying to take over EN World?

- Kemrain the Narf.


----------



## Torm

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Instead, use it as I suggested as a mirror into how I felt after hearing that as a reason.



Still no good - I've grown quite accustomed to the fact that I have enough strangeness in my life that sometimes people just flat aren't comfortable talking to me about it. So if that had shut down the thread, I'd have been a little sad - again - but not irritably so. I was even prepared to apologize if for some reason it did when I made the post.

And, honestly, if you have these conversations on a regular basis with _certain_ religious people, you should be at about the same point, too.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah. PM or e-mail, please. (Asking in Meta boards would be against the rules. Or in any forum, for that matter, including this one. )
> 
> In any case, as mentioned in the thread, the reason I shut it down was that I had to shut down one of the Hivemind threads and I chose Rystil's simply because it featured more religion + incest jokes at the time. Not a fatal dose - just more than the other thread. Kinda like how you don't have to outrun the troll - just the slowest party member.



 Oops, didn't see that.  I don't have PM, but don't worry.  I'm done now.  On second thought, what I should have done was stayed off ENWorld for two or three days to cool down so I wouldn't have felt a need to say anything.


----------



## Kemrain

Move on folks.. Nothing to see here.. Just another Hive..

Help me out here, guys!

- Kemrain the Hiveminded.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Torm said:
			
		

> Still no good - I've grown quite accustomed to the fact that I have enough strangeness in my life that sometimes people just flat aren't comfortable talking to me about it. So if that had shut down the thread, I'd have been a little sad - again - but not irritably so. I was even prepared to apologize if for some reason it did when I made the post.
> 
> And, honestly, if you have these conversations on a regular basis with _certain_ religious people, you should be at about the same point, too.



 Well, guess I struck out twice with the analogy.  The moon-elf drow one is better


----------



## Kemrain

so, I think Border Collies are cute. What kinda doggies do you like?

- Kemrain the Deliberately Changing the Subject.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> so, I think Border Collies are cute. What kinda doggies do you like?
> 
> - Kemrain the Deliberately Changing the Subject.



 Cats.


----------



## Torm

Kemrain said:
			
		

> so, I think Border Collies are cute. What kinda doggies do you like?



I like mutts. Especially ones based on some combination of Retriever and German Shepherd.

We have a pure American Eskimo Spitz, right now, though, named Saratoga, and I'm pretty fond of her, too.


----------



## Kemrain

Rysti said:
			
		

> Cats.



I like kitties.. Though it doesn't stop me from.. Ahem.. anyway.. I have a kitty named Money. She's fat. She follows me into the bathroom. I think she's a purrvert.

- Kemrain the Catfancier.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, guess I struck out twice with the analogy.  The moon-elf drow one is better



 Mooning drow elves doesn't seem a particularly wise idea to me.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and its a bad analogy I'm about to make Torm, I'll readily admit, but in case you guys think I am being quite irrational, to get you in my state of mind, imagined that they had let the Orgy thread go on and then closed it after you made your first post about polyamory...




I guess if people had really started bashing those of that kind of lifestyle, it'd have been shut down. But most people have been nice, even though there's been a few misunderstandings.... mostly due to lack of relevant knowledge and they have usually apologized when their "misunderstandings" were pointed out for clarification.


----------



## Kemrain

Darkness said:
			
		

> Mooning drow elves doesn't seem a particularly wise idea to me.



<Groan>

- Kemrain the in Complete Agreement.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You bastard!
> 
> - Kemrain the Banite, All The Way!




::Smites Kemrain::

Sorry, but it's two Tormians (one the deity himself and the other, a priest) against one.... You lose!   

Down with Bane!!!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Mooning drow elves doesn't seem a particularly wise idea to me.



 Yeah, that's true.  Throwing a moon-elf out of your town because "No drow allowed." will probably be worse in the end though.  Because the drow would have tried to kill you anyway, but now you've definitely made the moon elf upset, even if kicking him out wouldn't


----------



## Kemrain

Kemrain said:
			
		

> <Groan>
> 
> - Kemrain the in Complete Agreement.



Complete Agreement.. Sounds like a pamphlet the Hasbro execs execs hand out to WotC designers to, ah, encourage them.

- Kemrain the Cynic.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> ::Smites Kemrain::
> 
> Sorry, but it's two Tormians (one the deity himself and the other, a priest) against one.... You lose!
> 
> Down with Bane!!!



Well, I may be smitten, but th... Oh, damnit. That didn't come out right at all. Can I start over?

- Kemrain the, um, Villan?


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's true.  Throwing a moon-elf out of your town because "No drow allowed." will probably be worse in the end though.  Because the drow would have tried to kill you anyway, but now you've definitely made the moon elf upset, even if kicking him out wouldn't



 Come to think of it, it worked for Hillsfar.

'It' being not allowing elves (to put it mildly).


----------



## Kemrain

So, what's Bane the God of, again?

- Kemrain the Confused.


----------



## randomling

*pokes Hive*

Is it just me, or is this place slow today?

Anyway, hello.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Torm said:
			
		

> That's just silly - let it go. Think about how many posts went by with me, you, and K'Trava bouncing ALL OVER religion the other night....
> 
> Like I said, it's a balance.





Yeah... that was fun even though I was a bit tired and missed out on Game Day as a result.... I guess it was due to the fact we were so nice about it and not trying to ram each other's religion down the other people's collective throats.... But then that's just not my style even if my religion basically mandates that.... Torm's (ficticious) religion basically has that but didn't do that either in the game...   

Yeah, just let it go, dude. There's better things to talk about on the 'net....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Come to think of it, it worked for Hillsfar.
> 
> 'It' being not allowing elves (to put it mildly).



Yeah, but that's because they just kicked out all the elves and such, so the elves couldn't blame them that much. At least until that half-elf Sunite made the leader guy of Hillsfar fall in love with the elven maiden in Heir of Prophecy or whatever it was.

But there's a big difference when you call a moon elf a drow.


----------



## Darkness

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So, what's Bane the God of, again?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused.



 Tyranny, hatred, fear, that kind of thing. He's one of my favorite FR deities.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah... that was fun even though I was a bit tired and missed out on Game Day as a result.... I guess it was due to the fact we were so nice about it and not trying to ram each other's religion down the other people's collective throats.... But then that's just not my style even if my religion basically mandates that.... Torm's (ficticious) religion basically has that but didn't do that either in the game...
> 
> Yeah, just let it go, dude. There's better things to talk about on the 'net....



 I know I didn't want to say any more, but....are you saying that you think I was "trying to ram each other's religion down the other people's collective throats" in that post?  That's ridiculous...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It is the fantasy equivalent of kicking a moon elf out of your town because "No drow allowed."





In this one game, the female drow my friend's character has the "hots" for, disguised herself as an elf so she wouldn't be shot on sight.

And the one time with my Tormian cleric who was ready to take out some dwarves who wanted to kill the two drow in her party..... She'd have done it too as she had more loyalty to the party than to a strange band of dwarves....


----------



## Kemrain

Darkness said:
			
		

> Tyranny, hatred, fear, that kind of thing. He's one of my favorite FR deities.



Oh, well, that's no fun.  I guess he's out. Does FR have a god or goddess of, say, Lust? That'd be more down my dark alley. If you have to pick a sin, pick your favorite.

- Kemrain the Reluctantly [Evil].


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, well, that's no fun.  I guess he's out. Does FR have a god or goddess of, say, Lust? That'd be more down my dark alley. If you have to pick a sin, pick your favorite.
> 
> - Kemrain the Reluctantly [Evil].



 Sharess is the goddess of Pleasure.


----------



## Torm

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I guess it was due to the fact we were so nice about it and not trying to ram each other's religion down the other people's collective throats.



Actually, I figured at the time it was because the mods had the good sense to be asleep.  



			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> But then that's just not my style even if my religion basically mandates that.



No, it doesn't. But explaining why I say that _would_ get religious, so e-mail me if you want to know.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sharess is the goddess of Pleasure.



Are we talking about happy puppies pleasure, or.. Other.. Kinds of pleasure? Cuz.. They *ain't* the same thing!

- Kemrain the Less Reluctantly [Evil].


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Torm said:
			
		

> Still no good - I've grown quite accustomed to the fact that I have enough strangeness in my life that sometimes people just flat aren't comfortable talking to me about it. So if that had shut down the thread, I'd have been a little sad - again - but not irritably so. I was even prepared to apologize if for some reason it did when I made the post.
> 
> And, honestly, if you have these conversations on a regular basis with _certain_ religious people, you should be at about the same point, too.





I think I was more uncomfortable with being in the middle of such an arrangement moreso than just talking about it....


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But there's a big difference when you call a moon elf a drow.



 My trusty _vorpal axiomatic elf bane greatsword_ begs to differ - drow might be a little more dangerous but ultimately they're all elves in need of killin'.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Move on folks.. Nothing to see here.. Just another Hive..
> 
> Help me out here, guys!
> 
> - Kemrain the Hiveminded.





::Calls the men in the white suits::

They'll take such good care of you!


----------



## Kemrain

Darkness said:
			
		

> My trusty _vorpal axiomatic elf bane greatsword_ begs to differ - drow might be a little more dangerous but ultimately they're all elves in need of killin'.



Wow.. Hate Elves.. Hate Gnomes.. Rajaat would be proud fo you, Darkness.

- Kemrain the Athasian.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Cats.





Same here.


----------



## Torm

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And the one time with my Tormian cleric ...



The polite adjective for one of My followers is "Tormish." And members of other religions sometimes rudely call us "Tormite."  

Just thought you'd like to know, my child.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Are we talking about happy puppies pleasure, or.. Other.. Kinds of pleasure? Cuz.. They *ain't* the same thing!
> 
> - Kemrain the Less Reluctantly [Evil].



 Sexual pleasure.  She's Chaotic Good now, but she delved into the dark side with her new buddy, the goddess of "Wicked Deeds that Men do in the Night" before Sune brought her up to Arborea during the Time of Troubles.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> My trusty _vorpal axiomatic elf bane greatsword_ begs to differ - drow might be a little more dangerous but ultimately they're all elves in need of killin'.



 Ah, but there are no magic swords in the real world, but at least the moon elf exists as an allegory


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So, what's Bane the God of, again?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused.




You serve Bane and you don't know?   

He's the god of tyranny, strife, hatred and fear.

Much more the reason to have Torm kill him again!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You serve Bane and you don't know?
> 
> He's the god of tyranny, strife, hatred and fear.
> 
> Much more the reason to have Torm kill him again!



 Oh, she's still trapped in a time warp I see


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> ::Calls the men in the white suits::
> 
> They'll take such good care of you!



I've been to a mental institution. I got out christmass eve. It wasn't fun. I don't want to go back.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, but there are no magic swords in the real world, but at least the moon elf exists as an allegory



 So does the sword.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I know I didn't want to say any more, but....are you saying that you think I was "trying to ram each other's religion down the other people's collective throats" in that post?  That's ridiculous...




Nope. Not at all. There are alot who do but none of us did that night. 

Relax, dude.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nope. Not at all. There are alot who do but none of us did that night.
> 
> Relax, dude.



 Oh, you have no idea what we're talking about.  In that case, my apologies.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Torm said:
			
		

> Actually, I figured at the time it was because the mods had the good sense to be asleep.




Unlike us....   




> No, it doesn't. But explaining why I say that _would_ get religious, so e-mail me if you want to know.




Perhaps you could email me the answer to that one....


----------



## Torm

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, you have no idea what we're talking about.  In that case, my apologies.



Uh, *we're not talking about anything at all!*

(Shhhh! Don't _tell_ her!)


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Are we talking about happy puppies pleasure, or.. Other.. Kinds of pleasure? Cuz.. They *ain't* the same thing!
> 
> - Kemrain the Less Reluctantly [Evil].




Well, considering her portfolio includes _Hedonism_.....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Torm said:
			
		

> Uh, *we're not talking about anything at all!*
> 
> (Shhhh! Don't _tell_ her!)



 Ah, I meant for the contraction to be we're = we were.  Because we aren't anymore.  I think.


----------



## Darkness

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> He's the god of ... strife ...



 I'm sure Cyric begs to differ.


----------



## Kemrain

What are all the FR gods and their portfolios?

- Kemrain the Wondering Why All the Gods Are Artists.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> I'm sure Cyric begs to differ.



 Cyric's portfolio jumps all over the place, but I do believe that Bane snatched Strife back from Cyric after the Iyachtu Xvim incident where Xvim and Chembryl were used to reincarnate the dead god, after his failed attempt with the Banelich and Walinda in Finder's Bane, that is.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What are all the FR gods and their portfolios?
> 
> - Kemrain the Wondering Why All the Gods Are Artists.



 Too many to list here


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Too many to list here



I like my homebrew.. 7 Gods, not too much to worry about.

- Kemrain of Alerum.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Cyric's portfolio jumps all over the place, but I do believe that Bane snatched Strife back from Cyric after the Iyachtu Xvim incident where Xvim and Chembryl were used to reincarnate the dead god, after his failed attempt with the Banelich and Walinda in Finder's Bane, that is.



Nah, listing strife among Bane's portfolio instead of Cyric's was just an error in the FRCS (see errata).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I like my homebrew.. 7 Gods, not too much to worry about.
> 
> - Kemrain of Alerum.



 I had one Homebrew where there were only four gods at the onset, one for each alignment.  But it turned out that things were more complicated than they seemed, when a meteor shower that fell from the sky implanted the divine spark in large numbers of random folk, creating many quasi-deities...


----------



## Darkness

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What are all the FR gods and their portfolios?
> 
> - Kemrain the Wondering Why All the Gods Are Artists.



 Try this. It's several years old and thus no longer entirely accurate, but it's still pretty close. (It also doesn't list all deities, but it lists most of the important ones.)


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I had one Homebrew where there were only four gods at the onset, one for each alignment.  But it turned out that things were more complicated than they seemed, when a meteor shower that fell from the sky implanted the divine spark in large numbers of random folk, creating many quasi-deities...



There are theories that Alerum, Lord of Justice and Good, was once a mortal man, but the other gods are too much forces of the cosmos to be very human.


- Kemrain of Moyra.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Too many to list here




Here is a good listing of the deities and their portfolios, divided into whether they're a "greater deity, lesser, and so forth...)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Nah, listing strife among Bane's portfolio instead of Cyric's was just an error in the FRCS (see errata).



 Oh, really?  Well I had thought there was a whole comment about that as well, not just a one-word thing that would be a misprint.  Was it a design-flaw then?  Frankly, I don't read the errata except to check rules I think are broken, so Bane's deity description was not on my priority list.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wow.. Hate Elves.. Hate Gnomes.. Rajaat would be proud fo you, Darkness.
> 
> - Kemrain the Athasian.




We have a whole party of dwarves who are hell-bent on seeing how many stinkin' drow they can kill!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Torm said:
			
		

> The polite adjective for one of My followers is "Tormish." And members of other religions sometimes rudely call us "Tormite."
> 
> Just thought you'd like to know, my child.




To me: "Tormish" just sounds too close to a certain group...

Tormite: I just plain HATE.

Which is why I decided on "Tormian". Sounds better, IMO. Although I could go along with "Tormish" if I *really* had to.


----------



## devilish

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Are we talking about happy puppies pleasure, or.. Other.. Kinds of pleasure? Cuz.. They *ain't* the same thing!
> 
> - Kemrain the Less Reluctantly [Evil].




Sez you!  Pleasure is pleasure!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, she's still trapped in a time warp I see




I don't have the errata, so I go with what I've got in hardcopy. 

Heck, if I was in a "time warp", Bane would still be D-E-A-D!


----------



## Darkness

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wow.. Hate Elves.. Hate Gnomes.. Rajaat would be proud fo you, Darkness.
> 
> - Kemrain the Athasian.



 Nah, that's just my sword. My Literary Critic feat gives me powerful bonuses against badly-written characters, though, which includes some drow and other elves.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Here is a good listing of the deities and their portfolios, divided into whether they're a "greater deity, lesser, and so forth...)



That's pretty messed up, there.

- Kemrain the Intelligence Drained.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Nah, that's just my sword. My Literary Critic feat gives me powerful bonuses against badly-written characters, though, which includes some drow and other elves.



 Or you could take the Rich Burlew way out and have the drow ranger two-scimitar guy carried away for copyright infringement...speaking of which, he's going to be in a bookstore nearby in 90 minutes.  Wonder if I should go...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, really?  Well I had thought there was a whole comment about that as well, not just a one-word thing that would be a misprint.  Was it a design-flaw then?  Frankly, I don't read the errata except to check rules I think are broken, so Bane's deity description was not on my priority list.




Nor is it on my "priority" list as well..... I have better things to do! Like killing his worshipers and those of Cyric as well!


----------



## Kemrain

devilish said:
			
		

> Sez you!  Pleasure is pleasure!



Not at all.. One is good and pure, and the other helps the blood war. You of all being should know the difference.

- Kemrain the Pleased.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nor is it on my "priority" list as well..... I have better things to do! Like killing his worshipers and those of Cyric as well!



Y'know, for someone devoted to a good god, you're awfully murderous.

Got alignment issues?

- Kemrain the Evil What Never Hurt Nobody.


----------



## Torm

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Perhaps you could email me the answer to that one....



You have inbound. Watch your six.


----------



## Torm

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I have better things to do! Like killing his worshipers and those of Cyric as well!



True, true - if we can't _truly_ convert them away. And forced to a choice ... _grits teeth_ ... we will side with the Banites in any conflict between the two.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Y'know, for someone devoted to a good god, you're awfully murderous.
> 
> Got alignment issues?
> 
> - Kemrain the Evil What Never Hurt Nobody.




Nope. I'm basically Neutral Good with Chaotic tendencies!   

Read Torm's dogma and stuff and you'll see that stuff in there about taking out Banites (his #1 enemy) and messing with the Zhents (Cyric's bunch).


----------



## Kemrain

Torm said:
			
		

> You have inbound. Watch your six.



Ooh! Ooh! Email me too!



Spoiler



You lazy good fer nothin takes-forever-to-return-a-message god.



- Kemrain the Impatient.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Torm said:
			
		

> You have inbound. Watch your six.




Should I be afraid?   

Ok. Maybe I'll see it while I'm busy checking through the mountain of emails I've got, mostly from the Save Enterprise yahoo group.


----------



## Torm

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ooh! Ooh! Email me too!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You lazy good fer nothin takes-forever-to-return-a-message god.
> 
> 
> 
> - Kemrain the Impatient.



Okay, I'll e-mail you what I just sent her. Why not?


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nope. I'm basically Neutral Good with Chaotic tendencies!
> 
> Read Torm's dogma and stuff and you'll see that stuff in there about taking out Banites (his #1 enemy) and messing with the Zhents (Cyric's bunch).



How is murder Good? Even killing the evil should be avoided.. That's just not Good...

I need to remind myself that I view Exalted as 'only a little over the top' and DnD 'good' as 'good intentioned evil'.

- Kemrain the Difficult to Please.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Torm said:
			
		

> True, true - if we can't _truly_ convert them away. And forced to a choice ... _grits teeth_ ... we will side with the Banites in any conflict between the two.




Don't grit too hard.... that's hard on the enamel....   

But what's funny is that it took a fallen Sunite for Torm to "see the light" as to what was happening in his church, right under his nose.....


----------



## Kemrain

Torm said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll e-mail you what I just sent her. Why not?



Not what I had in mind... But.. Meh.. I'd rather a reply to my last mail...

- Kemrain the, Again, Difficult to Please.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> How is murder Good? Even killing the evil should be avoided.. That's just not Good...
> 
> I need to remind myself that I view Exalted as 'only a little over the top' and DnD 'good' as 'good intentioned evil'.
> 
> - Kemrain the Difficult to Please.




Taking out the enemy to make him weaker...

And Rozhena was NEVER exalted in any stretch of anyone's imagination....   

Hence the quote in my sig!


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Taking out the enemy to make him weaker...
> 
> And Rozhena was NEVER exalted in any stretch of anyone's imagination....
> 
> Hence the quote in my sig!



Yes. I read that as Evil. 

- Kemrain the [Evil].


----------



## devilish

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Not at all.. One is good and pure, and the other helps the blood war. You of all being should know the difference.
> 
> - Kemrain the Pleased.




Whether it's a feather or iron wrought chains and liquid-red-hot pokers, 
it's all pleasure. 
 


What is good and pure pleasure anyway (from a portfolio of Lust)?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Not what I had in mind... But.. Meh.. I'd rather a reply to my last mail...
> 
> - Kemrain the, Again, Difficult to Please.





All I gotta say is that it depends on the denomination as to the degree of how they go about it...


----------



## Kemrain

devilish said:
			
		

> Whether it's a feather or iron wrought chains and liquid-red-hot pokers,
> it's all pleasure.
> 
> 
> 
> What is good and pure pleasure anyway (from a portfolio of Lust)?



Well, as long as both parties are having fun... and I don't have to look at it...

- Kemrain the Tolerant.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, as long as both parties are having fun... and I don't have to look at it...
> 
> - Kemrain the Tolerant.




They seem to be getting something out of it....


Moreso than I would realistically be if I was really wanting to kill Banites and Cyric-nuts....


----------



## Torm

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'd rather a reply to my last mail...



Your last mail was interesting, and thorough - I wasn't left with anything to "hook" a response on. And I agreed with opinions expressed, so I couldn't argue with you, either. So maybe we'll find something to discuss in what I just sent - always plenty of good material on _that_ topic.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Torm said:
			
		

> Your last mail was interesting, and thorough - I wasn't left with anything to "hook" a response on. And I agreed with opinions expressed, so I couldn't argue with you, either. So maybe we'll find something to discuss in what I just sent - always plenty of good material on _that_ topic.





You know there is.....


----------



## Kemrain

Torm said:
			
		

> Your last mail was interesting, and thorough - I wasn't left with anything to "hook" a response on. And I agreed with opinions expressed, so I couldn't argue with you, either. So maybe we'll find something to discuss in what I just sent - always plenty of good material on _that_ topic.



sure, if I can twist it to my own evil designs...

I'll check that out at home.

- Kemrain the eMailed.


----------



## Kemrain

I just hit the 2 posts per day mark. Hooray! Go Hive!

- Kemrain the Postful.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> All I gotta say is that it depends on the denomination as to the degree of how they go about it...



I didn't know Torm was mu*l*ti-denominational...

- Kemrain the Confused.


----------



## Torm

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I didn't know Torm was mumti-denominational...



OMNI-denominational, my child.

- Torm, once again making a power play to be THE God of Faerun.


----------



## Kemrain

Torm said:
			
		

> OMNI-denominational, my child.
> 
> - Torm, once again making a power play to be THE God of Faerun.



[cough]Evil![cough]

- Kemrain the Sick.


----------



## Kemrain

Torm said:
			
		

> OMNI-denominational, *my child*.



And since when do you have fertility in your portfolio? your child _indeed_!

- Kemrain the *Not*-Related to Torm.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I didn't know Torm was mu*l*ti-denominational...
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused.




That wasn't referring to Torm and his FR religion. More like RL religion...


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That wasn't referring to Torm and his FR religion. More like RL religion...



Oh. Right then. Enough of that, now.

- Kemrain the Sketchy.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Torm said:
			
		

> OMNI-denominational, my child.
> 
> - Torm, once again making a power play to be THE God of Faerun.




Been reading on the Cyrinishad again?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh. Right then. Enough of that, now.
> 
> - Kemrain the Sketchy.




Enough of what?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> And since when do you have fertility in your portfolio? your child _indeed_!
> 
> - Kemrain the *Not*-Related to Torm.




You didn't know he had "Sex Change" in there either......


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Enough of what?



Exactly!

- Kemrain the Suspicious.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Been reading on the Cyrinishad again?



 Pulls out _The True Life of Torm_

Thanks Fzoul!


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You didn't know he had "Sex Change" in there either......



There's a Transsexuality portfolio?!

- Kemrain the Astounded.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Exactly!
> 
> - Kemrain the Suspicious.




I think you've been playing too much Paranoia.....


----------



## Torm

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Been reading on the Cyrinishad again?



I like you, so I'm going to pretend you didn't say that.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think you've been playing too much Paranoia.....



Playing what now?

- Kemrain the This Way Naturally.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> There's a Transsexuality portfolio?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Astounded.




It's hidden in a subset of one of his portfolios.... Only _he_ knows for sure! We mere mortals can only speculate....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Torm said:
			
		

> I like you, so I'm going to pretend you didn't say that.




Blame Mask for sneaking that on me like that!


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It's hidden in a subset of one of his portfolios.... Only _he_ knows for sure! We mere *mortals* can only speculate....



Speak for yourself!



			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Demon.




- Kemrain the Un-mortal Demon.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Pulls out _The True Life of Torm_
> 
> Thanks Fzoul!





   

And you got this from a guy who doesn't know what color to have his hair this tenday?


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Blame Mask for sneaking that on me like that!



Blame Mask. Now that's a spell waiting to happen...

- Kemrain the Devious.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Speak for yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> - Kemrain the Un-mortal *Demon*.




That's a good way to get a Smite-down from this duo!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Blame Mask. Now that's a spell waiting to happen...
> 
> - Kemrain the Devious.




Yup. He's a sneaky bastard like that!


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's a good way to get a Smite-down from this duo!



Hay, have you seen me do anything wrong?

[Evil] doesn't mean evil!

- Kemrain the Chaotic Neutral.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hay, have you seen me do anything wrong?
> 
> [Evil] doesn't mean evil!
> 
> - Kemrain the Chaotic Neutral.




Just saying you're a demon can be enough......


----------



## Torm

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Blame Mask for sneaking that on me like that!



[singing]M-M-M-Mask! M.A.S.K. Always riding hot behind on Venom's trail.[/singing]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Blame Mask. Now that's a spell waiting to happen...
> 
> - Kemrain the Devious.



 Blame Mask Arcane_Trickster 1
Verbal Component: "Mask did it!"
Somatic Component: Point at nearest symbol/emissary of Mask, then run away while they look at it
Effect: The enemy does not attack you, because you ran away while they looked for Mask.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just saying you're a demon can be enough......



What did I do? I carry a holy sword around, even if it burns.. I kill demons.. I wear a Neutral Good deity's symbol, and *that* doesn't burn, I might add..

Never hurt a soul, neither. In fact, I saved one from hell... Now, though, I have no idea what to do with it.. I'm keeping it in a jar until I figure it out.

- Kemrain the "It's a Comfortable Jar!"


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Blame Mask Arcane_Trickster 1
> Verbal Component: "Mask did it!"
> Somatic Component: Point at nearest symbol/emissary of Mask, then run away while they look at it
> Effect: The enemy does not attack you, because you ran away while they looked for Mask.





Similar to the  "Your Fly Is Down!" cantrip...


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Similar to the  "Your Fly Is Down!" cantrip...



"But, I'm not wearing pan.. Ay! He's getting away!"


- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What did I do? I carry a holy sword around, even if it burns.. I kill demons.. I wear a Neutral Good deity's symbol, and *that* doesn't burn, I might add..
> 
> Never hurt a soul, neither. In fact, I saved one from hell... Now, though, I have no idea what to do with it.. I'm keeping it in a jar until I figure it out.
> 
> - Kemrain the "It's a Comfortable Jar!"




What's kinda weird is that a demon fashioned my cleric's holy sword......  :\ Kinda makes one wonder sometimes.....    

Just as long as you don't go around her saying you're Gargauth.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> "But, I'm not wearing pan.. Ay! He's getting away!"
> 
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.




Considering that cantrip only works on guys....


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What's kinda weird is that a demon fashioned my cleric's holy sword......  :\ Kinda makes one wonder sometimes.....
> 
> Just as long as you don't go around her saying you're Gargauth.....



Garwhatnow?

- Kemrain the Confused.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just saying you're a demon can be enough......



Only half demon,technically... 49.5% Demon.. The rest is human.. So they tell me.. Not like I met the 'lucky' bastard who did the dirty with a succubus...

- Kemrain the Shrugging.


----------



## Knight Otu

Darkness said:
			
		

> My trusty _vorpal axiomatic elf bane greatsword_ begs to differ - drow might be a little more dangerous but ultimately they're all elves in need of killin'.




Forrester?! Is that you?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Considering that cantrip only works on guys....



 Most Enchantment [Mind-Affecting, Language-Dependent] spells work better on guys.  Heck, women can use 'em on men without taking any levels in wizard at all!


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Most Enchantment [Mind-Affecting, Language-Dependent] spells work better on guys.  Heck, women can use 'em on men without taking any levels in wizard at all!



That's an Extraordinary ability and you know it! Works in an antimagic field!

- Kemrain the Compelled to Say So.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Garwhatnow?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused.




One of the demon lords of the nine. And killed off by our party, namely my cleric when he possessed her fighter friend who then rushed the party. They clobbered one another but she was healthier and still stood, albeit bleeding profusely. He was our BBEG during the whole campaign, disguising himself as an "humble" caravan driver/owner...


----------



## Jdvn1

... This thread has really taken off.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Only half demon,technically... 49.5% Demon.. The rest is human.. So they tell me.. Not like I met the 'lucky' bastard who did the dirty with a succubus...
> 
> - Kemrain the Shrugging.




I guess "lucky" means that he survived the encounter.....


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> One of the demon lords of the nine. And killed off by our party, namely my cleric when he possessed her fighter friend who then rushed the party. They clobbered one another but she was healthier and still stood, albeit bleeding profusely. He was our BBEG during the whole campaign, disguising himself as an "humble" caravan driver/owner...



Lord of the Nine? Wasn't he a Devil? I'm a Demon.. No relation.

- Kemrain the [Chaotic] and [Evil], not [Lawful].


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Most Enchantment [Mind-Affecting, Language-Dependent] spells work better on guys.  Heck, women can use 'em on men without taking any levels in wizard at all!




    

Thus proving that women can be more evil than guys....


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> ... This thread has really taken off.



We missed you too.

- Kemrain the "What Did You Expect fo the Hive?"


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... This thread has really taken off.




What else is new?


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Thus proving that women can be more evil than guys....



Can be is so wishy washey..

- Kemrain the Blockhead.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Lord of the Nine? Wasn't he a Devil? I'm a Demon.. No relation.
> 
> - Kemrain the [Chaotic] and [Evil], not [Lawful].




Doesn't matter now as he's D-E-A-D!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> We missed you too.
> 
> - Kemrain the "What Did You Expect fo the Hive?"




The fact that we got Torm to join our insanity?


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Doesn't matter now as he's D-E-A-D!



Did you kill him in his home plane?

- Kemrain the Hopeful.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> My trusty _vorpal axiomatic elf bane greatsword_ begs to differ - drow might be a little more dangerous but ultimately they're all elves in need of killin'.



... I can't stop giggling...


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The fact that we got Torm to join our insanity?



That can only ever make matters worse!

- Kemrain the Pleased to Have Him.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Can be is so wishy washey..
> 
> - Kemrain the Blockhead.




Only when we're asleep, that is!


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Lord of the Nine? Wasn't he a Devil? I'm a Demon.. No relation.
> 
> - Kemrain the [Chaotic] and [Evil], not [Lawful].




I think he was kicked out - which may have changed his outlook, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> We missed you too.
> 
> - Kemrain the "What Did You Expect fo the Hive?"



Awww...

Oh, and this puts Rystil's 200-posts-in-a-day thread to shame.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That can only ever make matters worse!
> 
> - Kemrain the Pleased to Have Him.




Yup. He's fun to have around!


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I think he was kicked out - which may have changed his outlook, but I'm not sure.



He's been, um, "taken care of."


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What else is new?



Oh, my Chemistry class was just insane.  And yourself?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Doesn't matter now as he's D-E-A-D!



Our group used to say "D-E-D, dead."

I don't know why.  Maybe we were retarded and couldn't spell.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Did you kill him in his home plane?
> 
> - Kemrain the Hopeful.




In 3e, it doesn't matter (besides, I think he would have the Material as his home plane), as long as he wasn't summoned..




...apart from the humiliation factor, that is.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I think he was kicked out - which may have changed his outlook, but I'm not sure.




I think he was too... That was a couple of years ago that we first found out about him and about a year ago when the game ended....


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Only when we're asleep, that is!



You've totally lost me.

- Kemrian the, Ovbiously, Totally Lost.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> He's been, um, "taken care of."




Quite.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, my Chemistry class was just insane.  And yourself?




Went with my aunt on errands earlier.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You've totally lost me.
> 
> - Kemrian the, Ovbiously, Totally Lost.



Perfect!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Went with my aunt on errands earlier.



To do what?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Our group used to say "D-E-D, dead."
> 
> I don't know why.  Maybe we were retarded and couldn't spell.




I do that on occasion. I think I got it from an old Tom and Jerry cartoon they can't show anymore because it had a black housekeeper in it.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> He's been, um, "taken care of."



"Only" campaign-officially, or also WotC-officially?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> To do what?




Grocery store, post office, pick up a prescription.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> "Only" campaign-officially, or also WotC-officially?





As far as I know, only "campaign-officially".


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> In 3e, it doesn't matter (besides, I think he would have the Material as his home plane), as long as he wasn't summoned..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...apart from the humiliation factor, that is.



Ok.. In my games, it matters a lot.. I recently killed my half-brother, and he'll come back from hell as soon as the prime is no longer magically locked.

- Kemrain the Got Family Issues.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I do that on occasion. I think I got it from an old Tom and Jerry cartoon they can't show anymore because it had a black housekeeper in it.



Yeah, that annoyed me when they took those out.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> "Only" campaign-officially, or also WotC-officially?



Why discriminate?  How about a little of both?


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I recently killed my half-brother, and he'll come back from hell as soon as the prime is no longer magically locked.




Now just imagine someone with no knowledge of the rest of the discussion walking in on that sentence...


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Grocery store, post office, pick up a prescription.



Oh, Kemrain and I have to take meds every day of our lives -- you too?


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Now just imagine someone with no knowledge of the rest of the discussion walking in on that sentence...



I've embarrassed myself in public like that.. shouting things like "Of course it's moral to kill him, he's a freaking demon!" in McDonalds.. Man, if the management didn't know me, I'd have probably been given unclean food...

- Kemrain the Suddenly Suspicious of the Local McDonalds...


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Now just imagine someone with no knowledge of the rest of the discussion walking in on that sentence...



... Cool!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've embarrassed myself in public like that.. shouting things like "Of course it's moral to kill him, he's a freaking demon!" in McDonalds.. Man, if the management didn't know me, I'd have probably been given unclean food...
> 
> - Kemrain the Suddenly Suspicious of the Local McDonalds...



They have clean food?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why discriminate?  How about a little of both?




Ah, but _is _it a little of both?


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Oh, Kemrain and I have to take meds every day of our lives -- you too?



Stupid script dependancy.. 

Totally blows.

- Kemrain the Medicated.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> They have clean food?



- Kemrain the "Ish."


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, that annoyed me when they took those out.




That was annoying to me as well.

They leave in the Looney Tunes ones that have smoking themes in them but take out those Tom and Jerry 'toons.....  :\


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Ah, but _is _it a little of both?



Well, truth is subjective.  So yes and no.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> ... Cool!



See? That's why you rock.

That and jumping down the throats of anyone how used gendered pronouns at me.

- Kemrain the Appreciative.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Stupid script dependancy..
> 
> Totally blows.
> 
> - Kemrain the Medicated.



I'm sensing some annoyance.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the "Ish."



- Jdvn1 the Ew.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That was annoying to me as well.
> 
> They leave in the Looney Tunes ones that have smoking themes in them but take out those Tom and Jerry 'toons.....  :\



Well, but Looney Tunes are good too.  It'd be worse if they got rid of both.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> I'm sensing some annoyance.



Just a bit?

- Kemrain the Bitter.

I don't mind the little blue ones as much as the baby asprin.. They're Agent Orange flavored.

- Kemrain the Ill.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, Kemrain and I have to take meds every day of our lives -- you too?





Just generic over-the-counter pain meds and allergy stuff. That prescription was hers not mine.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> See? That's why you rock.
> 
> That and jumping down the throats of anyone how used gendered pronouns at me.
> 
> - Kemrain the Appreciative.



Oh, but it's so practiced now.  I worry it loses its original feel...

Uh oh, I'm gonna start sounding like Diaglo...


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Just a bit?
> 
> - Kemrain the Bitter.
> 
> I don't mind the little blue ones as much as the baby asprin.. They're Agent Orange flavored.
> 
> - Kemrain the Ill.



- Jdvn1 the Alcohol Makes Everything Better.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just generic over-the-counter pain meds and allergy stuff. That prescription was hers not mine.



Oh, okay.  Well, we still like you anyway.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> - Jdvn1 the Alcohol Makes Everything Better.



But, I don't drink...

- Kemrain the Dry.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, truth is subjective.  So yes and no.




That clears everything up.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've embarrassed myself in public like that.. shouting things like "Of course it's moral to kill him, he's a freaking demon!" in McDonalds.. Man, if the management didn't know me, I'd have probably been given unclean food...
> 
> - Kemrain the Suddenly Suspicious of the Local McDonalds...




We've had interesting conversations along that vein that would get us strange looks from the "mundanes"....


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Oh, okay.  Well, we still like you anyway.



Do we *have* to?

- Kemrain the Directed.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> But, I don't drink...
> 
> - Kemrain the Dry.



Just like north Dallas.  Well, you can substitute anything that numbs your senses, like a large mallet to the head.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, okay.  Well, we still like you anyway.




Torm said the same thing when I mentioned him reading the Cyrinishad.....  :


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Oh, but it's so practiced now.  I worry it loses its original feel...
> 
> Uh oh, I'm gonna start sounding like Diaglo...



Don't worry about that.. Unless we change the syntax so it makes sense, it's all good.

- Kemrain the Dangling Participal.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> That clears everything up.



I agree.  Your questions always get me coming up with odd excuses, so I've won this battle!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Do we *have* to?
> 
> - Kemrain the Directed.



Yes!  Quiet, you!  *whack*

... I'm sorry!  I'm a pacifist!


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Just like north Dallas.  Well, you can substitute anything that numbs your senses, like a large mallet to the head.



I've been to Dallas.. For a, uh, medical procedure.. I, uh.. don't wanna go back 'less I hafta.

- Kemrain the Afraid of Texas.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Don't worry about that.. Unless we change the syntax so it makes sense, it's all good.
> 
> - Kemrain the Dangling Participal.



Rrrr.

SYNTAX ERROR.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Yes!  Quiet, you!  *whack*
> 
> ... I'm sorry!  I'm a pacifist!



Oow! Well.. At least it's not the proverbial Large Mallet.

- Kemrain the Cringing.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've been to Dallas.. For a, uh, medical procedure.. I, uh.. don't wanna go back 'less I hafta.
> 
> - Kemrain the Afraid of Texas.



... How vague.  Texas is a friendly place!

As long as you don't shoot anyone.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Do we *have* to?
> 
> - Kemrain the Directed.




[Sith Mind Whammy]Yes, you do[/Sith Mind Whammy]


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Rrrr.
> 
> SYNTAX ERROR.



did I crash the JDiv?

- Kemrain the 1337 haxor.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I agree.  Your questions always get me coming up with odd excuses, so I've won this battle!




At least you think so... *and *the war is not over yet...


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> ... How vague.  Texas is a friendly place!
> 
> As long as you don't shoot anyone.



Texas doesn't like "My Kind."

- Kemrain the Afraid of Texas.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oow! Well.. At least it's not the proverbial Large Mallet.
> 
> - Kemrain the Cringing.



... Sure, it wasn't...


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> [Sith Mind Whammy]Yes, you do[/Sith Mind Whammy]



No whammy needed. If you'd just said yes, I woulda.

- Kemrain the Directed.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> did I crash the JDiv?
> 
> - Kemrain the 1337 haxor.



Nah, I just need to be chkdsk'd.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Nah, I just need to be chkdsk'd.



Maybe a complimentary defrag?

- Kemrain the Refrag.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> At least you think so... *and *the war is not over yet...



That's why I specified the battle.  I'm still _way_ behind in the war.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Texas doesn't like "My Kind."




You're a droid?


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You're a droid?



No, I'm quite biological.

- Kemrain the Organic.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Texas doesn't like "My Kind."
> 
> - Kemrain the Afraid of Texas.



The Ambiguous?  What do you mean?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nah, I just need to be chkdsk'd.




format jdvn1




> Are you sure?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> did I crash the JDiv?
> 
> - Kemrain the 1337 haxor.




I think you did....


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Maybe a complimentary defrag?
> 
> - Kemrain the Refrag.



Wow, complimentary?  You're so nice.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No, I'm quite biological.
> 
> - Kemrain the Organic.



Although confused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> format jdvn1





> Are you sure?



Nooo!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No whammy needed. If you'd just said yes, I woulda.
> 
> - Kemrain the Directed.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The Ambiguous?  What do you mean?



Kemrain isn't *that* ambiguous.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> The Ambiguous?  What do you mean?



Along those lines, actually.


			
				Joy Division said:
			
		

> Wow, complimentary?  You're so nice.



I try.

- Kemrain the Ambiguously Nice.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Just make sure you reinstall all the relevant programming.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think you did....



Nah, I have Resistance 10 against Crashing.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nooo!




Damn, foiled again!


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Kemrain isn't *that* ambiguous.



No?

- Kemrain the... Wrong?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Kemrain isn't *that* ambiguous.



  Of course not.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nah, I have Resistance 10 against Crashing.




Obviously it went off-line as well.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Damn, foiled again!



That was easier than I thought...   Of course, I have ultimate command over the Jdvn1putor.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No?
> 
> - Kemrain the... Wrong?




I think they're trying to get you on a technicality...


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Obviously it went off-line as well.....



Sorry, I tripped over the power cord.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That was easier than I thought...   Of course, I have ultimate command over the Jdvn1putor.




Villains are sooo easy to foil.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sorry, I tripped over the power cord.




Excuses, excuses.....


----------



## Crothian

Is there a way we can get the Hivemind thread sitickied to the second page?  Thanks!!  

not exactly the quote but it was fun


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Villains are sooo easy to foil.....



Actually, neither of us are supervillians, we're superneutrals.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think they're trying to get you on a technicality...



And what might that be?

- Kemrain the Confused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Excuses, excuses.....



Hey, how would you like it if I tripped over your power cord?!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> Is there a way we can get the Hivemind thread sitickied to the second page?  Thanks!!
> 
> not exactly the quote but it was fun




Why's that? So you won't be tempted to post on it?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, how would you like it if I tripped over your power cord?!




Considered that I have no need of one....


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> Is there a way we can get the Hivemind thread sitickied to the second page?  Thanks!!
> 
> not exactly the quote but it was fun



Which quote?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> And what might that be?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused.




Of just _how_ ambiguous you are.


----------



## Kemrain

I'll just.. Sneak off while no one's looking...

- Kemrain the Stealthy.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Why's that? So you won't be tempted to post on it?



There's nothing that'll stop him from posting...


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That was easier than I thought...   Of course, I have ultimate command over the Jdvn1putor.



Just because you happen to have admin powers over the Jdvn1putor. Should have known that, though... Well, my next strike....


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Considered that I have no need of one....



Need?  Who said I needed one?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'll just.. Sneak off while no one's looking...
> 
> - Kemrain the Stealthy.



I see you!


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Which quote?




Storminator!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Just because you happen to have admin powers over the Jdvn1putor. Should have known that, though... Well, my next strike....



I declare my Dodge feat to be used against you.

+1 AC!  Hah!


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Storminator!!!



Oooh, okay.

...

Huh?


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Why's that? So you won't be tempted to post on it?




No, its a take back a few years before the new wipper snappers came along


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> No, its a take back a few years before the new wipper snappers came along



You mean Hivemind 3.5?


----------



## Crothian

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Storminator!!!




I wonder what ever happened to him?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You mean Hivemind 3.5?




the hivemind always is and never upgrades...it just adds on


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I declare my Dodge feat to be used against you.
> 
> +1 AC!  Hah!




Dodge's been voted off.




Besides, what if its an attack with a save...?


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I wonder what ever happened to him?



Rain delay?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oooh, okay.
> 
> ...
> 
> Huh?




He;'s a person, used to post a single post to each thread about getting it stickied to the second page which of course is impossible


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> There's nothing that'll stop him from posting...




The "Orgy" thread?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Rain delay?





I doubt that, more like wife delay


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Dodge's been voted off.
> 
> Besides, what if its an attack with a save...?



Shoot.  Jdvn1 Aura!  +4 AC, +4 saves _and_ SR 25 vs Otu's.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You mean Hivemind 3.5?





Probably Hivemind 2e...


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The "Orgy" thread?




only if it gets me an invite....


wait, what???


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> He;'s a person, used to post a single post to each thread about getting it stickied to the second page which of course is impossible



So... you lament his loss?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> only if it gets me an invite....
> 
> 
> wait, what???





Sorry, but Torm's not looking for any oozes....  :\


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So... you lament his loss?




no, just wonder where he is


----------



## Knight Otu

Crothian said:
			
		

> I wonder what ever happened to him?




Last Activity yesterday, according to his profile. Seems he's still around...just not voicing his suggestion.


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sorry, but Torm's not looking for any oozes....  :\




he's too far


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Last Activity yesterday, according to his profile. Seems he's still around...just not voicing his suggestion.



I guess he's found other things to do since he was unsuccessful.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Shoot.  Jdvn1 Aura!  +4 AC, +4 saves _and_ SR 25 vs Otu's.



Dang. Anti-Jdvn1 Field! No jdvn1 in the emanation area!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> he's too far





He's further away than I am....


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> he's too far



Oozes don't get tired, do they?  You can get there.


----------



## Crothian

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Last Activity yesterday, according to his profile. Seems he's still around...just not voicing his suggestion.




pity


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Dang. Anti-Jdvn1 Field! No jdvn1 in the emanation area!



Uh oh.  Otu Immunity!  I'm immune to your spells!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oozes don't get tired, do they?  You can get there.





It's probably a 13-14 hour trip to his place.... and I'm really guessing on that one. 

All I know is that it took me abt 10 hours to get to Columbus, OH one year for a Trek con...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> pity





Maybe you can "coerce" him into restarting that whole shenanigan....


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It's probably a 13-14 hour trip to his place.... and I'm really guessing on that one.
> 
> All I know is that it took me abt 10 hours to get to Columbus, OH one year for a Trek con...



Driving?


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It's probably a 13-14 hour trip to his place.... and I'm really guessing on that one.
> 
> All I know is that it took me abt 10 hours to get to Columbus, OH one year for a Trek con...




ya, not about being tired, its a time thing.  I got stuff to do here


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Driving?




Yup. It's usually cheaper and easier than flying.

Sure, I can fly to Dragoncon in Atlanta in about an hour..... but I take more stuff than they're willing to let me check in...


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, not about being tired, its a time thing.  I got stuff to do here



What do oozes do with their time?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. It's usually cheaper and easier than flying.
> 
> Sure, I can fly to Dragoncon in Atlanta in about an hour..... but I take more stuff than they're willing to let me check in...



You need to know a Wizard.  Greater Teleport is the way to go.


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Maybe you can "coerce" him into restarting that whole shenanigan....




nah, he had a good run


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, not about being tired, its a time thing.  I got stuff to do here




Let's see....

Post: Check
Post: Check
Post: Check
Post: Check....


Now that *that's* covered..... not much left!


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Uh oh.  Otu Immunity!  I'm immune to your spells!




Hah! Simple, non-magical crossbow bolt!


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What do oozes do with their time?




you'd be amazed...mostly read though


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Hah! Simple, non-magical crossbow bolt!




  

When all else fails.... go back to 1st level thinking....


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Let's see....
> 
> Post: Check
> Post: Check
> Post: Check
> Post: Check....
> 
> 
> Now that *that's* covered..... not much left!



Don't forget lunch time!

Lunch: Innocent Bystander
Lunch: Innocent Bystander
Lunch: Innocent Bystander
Burp
Post: Check
Post: Check
...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> you'd be amazed...mostly read though





Amendment:

Read
Post
Read
Post
Read
Post
Read
Post
Read
Post....

I think I covered it all THIS time!


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Hah! Simple, non-magical crossbow bolt!



My +4 AC bonus still applies, though, from the Aura.  That makes my AC a 4!

... Wait.

*adds numbers again...*


----------



## Knight Otu

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> When all else fails.... go back to 1st level thinking....



I was kind of thinking of a sci-fi story, actually.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Don't forget lunch time!
> 
> Lunch: Innocent Bystander
> Lunch: Innocent Bystander
> Lunch: Innocent Bystander
> Burp
> Post: Check
> Post: Check
> ...




    

Don't make me do Amendment 3!


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> you'd be amazed...mostly read though



Book: Read
Book: Consumed
Book: Read
Book: Consumed


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> My +4 AC bonus still applies, though, from the Aura.  That makes my AC a 4!
> 
> ... Wait.
> 
> *adds numbers again...*




::hands Jdvn a calculator:: Try again!


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I was kind of thinking of a sci-fi story, actually.



Which?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> ::hands Jdvn a calculator:: Try again!



*punch, punch, punch*

368!

... No, that can't be right.

*checks numbers...*


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> My +4 AC bonus still applies, though, from the Aura.  That makes my AC a 4!
> 
> ... Wait.
> 
> *adds numbers again...*




Nice Dexterity penalty, there.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Which?



I'd be amazed if anyone here had heard of it (at least the americans) - Perry Rhodan.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Nice Dexterity penalty, there.



I don't think my Dex score can be below 0 like that...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Nice Dexterity penalty, there.




A MAJOR one at that!


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> *punch, punch, punch*
> 
> 368!
> 
> ... No, that can't be right.
> 
> *checks numbers...*




*snatches batteries from the calculator*


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I'd be amazed if anyone here had heard of it (at least the americans) - Perry Rhodan.



I've _heard_ the name, but don't know anything about it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *snatches batteries from the calculator*



... My AC score defies numbers?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I'd be amazed if anyone here had heard of it (at least the americans) - Perry Rhodan.




I can honestly say that I haven't heard of it.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't think my Dex score can be below 0 like that...



I'm not complaining.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I'm not complaining.



I must be playing a different system entirely.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I've _heard_ the name, but don't know anything about it.




It's a big german novella series, I think its officially referred to as a space opera.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I must be playing a different system entirely.



Or aren't you...?


----------



## Kemrain

Wow.. A page and a half by the time I get home from work. If this keeps up, the thread will be closed tomorrow.

- Kemrain the Ba-ack.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wow.. A page and a half by the time I get home from work. If this keeps up, the thread will be closed tomorrow.
> 
> - Kemrain the Ba-ack.




Either by the time I get off work or you get off work. Or I wait until after a brief nap (which'll be about the same time you get off work....    )


----------



## Kemrain

So, what are we blathering about now?

- Kemrain the Interested.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So, what are we blathering about now?
> 
> - Kemrain the Interested.



Numbers, Sci Fi, the neverending battle between Jdvn1 and me, Crothian... the usual.


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Numbers, Sci Fi, the neverending battle between Jdvn1 and me, Crothian... the usual.



Numbers are cool, but don't get me started on them...

But.. You were saying I'm not all that ambiguous? What gives?

- Kemrain the Sensitive.


----------



## Knight Otu

You said it first that you aren't *that* ambiguous, didn't you?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You said it first that you aren't *that* ambiguous, didn't you?




I think she needs to settle as to what degree of ambiguous she really is to clear up the confusion.....


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You said it first that you aren't *that* ambiguous, didn't you?



Yeah, but.. It's _different_ when *I* say it...

- Kemrain the *that* Ambiguous.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think she needs to settle as to what degree of ambiguous she really is to clear up the confusion.....



Might be helpful.

- Kemrain the *this* Ambiguous.


----------



## Torm

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think she needs to settle as to what degree of ambiguous she really is to clear up the confusion.....



I think s/he enjoys the confusion regarding hir. Ineffable. As in, not able to be effed with.


----------



## Darkness

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Forrester?! Is that you?



 I miss Forrester.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yeah, but.. It's _different_ when *I* say it...
> 
> - Kemrain the *that* Ambiguous.



Oh, I see...


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Oh, I see...



No worries. I forgive.

- Kemrain the Open.


----------



## Kemrain

Torm said:
			
		

> I think s/he enjoys the confusion regarding hir. Ineffable. As in, not able to be effed with.



Works for me, O' Great and Mighty Lord of Cheking His Email.

- Kemrain the "Seriously, though, Check Your Email."


----------



## Knight Otu

Darkness said:
			
		

> I miss Forrester.



I kind of suspected you'd miss that post in the current deluge.


----------



## Kemrain

I'm running out to get a pizza soon.. What kind should I get?

I'm thinking about Fungus, Sausage, and Hanberg, but I'm not sure...

- Kemrain the Undecided.

Damn pizza place screwed up.. I ordered Mushrooms, Sausage and Hamburger, and they nixed the burger and threw on green peppers. Grr.. If I wasn't so poor, I'd complain more.

 - Kemrain the Eating it Anyway.


----------



## Kemrain

I have a rule.. I can't post in a thread more than 3 times in a row.. So I'm condensing these posts a little to make room for more actual content, given that the thread seems dead.

- Kemrain the Smrt.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm running out to get a pizza soon.. What kind should I get?
> 
> I'm thinking about Fungus, Sausage, and Hanberg, but I'm not sure...
> 
> - Kemrain the Undecided.
> 
> Damn pizza place screwed up.. I ordered Mushrooms, Sausage and Hamburger, and they nixed the burger and threw on green peppers. Grr.. If I wasn't so poor, I'd complain more.
> 
> - Kemrain the Eating it Anyway.



Sounds good anyway, though.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Sounds good anyway, though.



Wasn't that bad. You planning to be up a while? I'm bored as all hell.

- Kemrain the Very, Very Bored.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I have a rule.. I can't post in a thread more than 3 times in a row.. So I'm condensing these posts a little to make room for more actual content, given that the thread seems dead.
> 
> - Kemrain the Smrt.



Content?  Pfft.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wasn't that bad. You planning to be up a while? I'm bored as all hell.
> 
> - Kemrain the Very, Very Bored.



It's not that late, so I'll be around for a while.  At least sporadically.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Content? Pfft.



Sorry, got busy talking to e1ven about a game we're playin'. Eringame takes precident over Content.

- Kemrain the Contented.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sorry, got busy talking to e1ven about a game we're playin'. Eringame takes precident over Content.
> 
> - Kemrain the Contented.



Eringame?


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> It's not that late, so I'll be around for a while. At least sporadically.



Whee! Someone to.. Err.. Some*thing* to do!


Y'know off hand hpw much an X-Box and 6 games would cost?

- Kemrain the Consumer.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Whee! Someone to.. Err.. Some*thing* to do!
> 
> 
> Y'know off hand hpw much an X-Box and 6 games would cost?
> 
> - Kemrain the Consumer.



Nope, it's dirty either way.

It'd guess... new?  More than $200.  Maybe $250.  Depends on the games, though.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Eringame?



Oh, that's just what we call one of our games. It's Me and the GM, so, we named it after the main character, Erin Marx. We call our d20 Fantasy game the "Alsatiagame" given that it takes place in Alsatia. It's one of our odd naming conventions.

- Kemrain the Namingly Convented.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, that's just what we call one of our games. It's Me and the GM, so, we named it after the main character, Erin Marx. We call our d20 Fantasy game the "Alsatiagame" given that it takes place in Alsatia. It's one of our odd naming conventions.
> 
> - Kemrain the Namingly Convented.



Main character related to Karl?


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Nope, it's dirty either way.
> 
> It'd guess... new? More than $200. Maybe $250. Depends on the games, though.



While I agree that it's dirty, if it would make Mike feel better, Erin'll buy him one. Not like it's expensive for her, given that she was just given $10,000,000 tax free..

- Kemrain the Dirty.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Main character related to Karl?



Prolly not, no. English/Irish mix, mostly. Never thought much about geneology.

- Kemrain the Unrelated.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> While I agree that it's dirty, if it would make Mike feel better, Erin'll buy him one. Not like it's expensive for her, given that she was just given $10,000,000 tax free..
> 
> - Kemrain the Dirty.



Just the first line was dirty.

- Jdvn1 the Seven.

How... that's a bit of cash, there.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Just the first line was dirty.
> 
> - Jdvn1 the Seven.
> 
> How... that's a bit of cash, there.



Well, she happens to be newly in the aquaintance of someone roughly 300 years old.. She doesn't need the money that badly, and she's got scads of it, so.. She gave Erin 10 mil, half in Euros.

- Kemrain the Disgustingly Rich.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Prolly not, no. English/Irish mix, mostly. Never thought much about geneology.
> 
> - Kemrain the Unrelated.



He has no family?!


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> He has no family?!



He who? Karl? No idea. Erin does.. Who are you talking about!?

- Kemrain the Mightily Confused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, she happens to be newly in the aquaintance of someone roughly 300 years old.. She doesn't need the money that badly, and she's got scads of it, so.. She gave Erin 10 mil, half in Euros.
> 
> - Kemrain the Disgustingly Rich.



Wow, can I borrow twenty bucks?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> He who? Karl? No idea. Erin does.. Who are you talking about!?
> 
> - Kemrain the Mightily Confused.



She!  It!  They?  I don't know anymore.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> She! It! They? I don't know anymore.



Ok.. Karl is he.. Erin is a she.. Her 300 year old friend is called Sarah, and is a she. I'm a sie.. You're a he, I think.. Is that everyone?

- Kemrain the Dis-Confusinatrix.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ok.. Karl is he.. Erin is a she.. Her 300 year old friend is called Sarah, and is a she. I'm a sie.. You're a he, I think.. Is that everyone?
> 
> - Kemrain the Dis-Confusinatrix.



Is everyone *that* ambiguous?


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Is everyone *that* ambiguous?



Actually, most peopleare fairly clear about their genderedness. Indescriminate gender can make people uncomfortable. It's funny to watch. Even more funny to cause.

- Kemrain the Mischevious.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Actually, most peopleare fairly clear about their genderedness. Indescriminate gender can make people uncomfortable. It's funny to watch. Even more funny to cause.
> 
> - Kemrain the Mischevious.



According to some tests I've taken, I'm androgenous, not masculine.  Gender is how you perceive yourself and how you act.  Sex is the biological part.

Gender is the part that's sometimes not clear.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> According to some tests I've taken, I'm androgenous, not masculine. Gender is how you perceive yourself and how you act. Sex is the biological part.



While this is true, most people don't seem to seperate the two thusly. Good to see you do. Speaks well of you. Besides, males that are more androgenous in their gender are much easier to get along with than very masculine men, in my experience. A good quality to have.

Strikes me as odd, though, that Androgenous is tied to Andro. Androgen is one of the masculine hormones. Seems it woulsn't be a very non-gendered word...

- Kemrain the Non-Etomologist.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Gender is the part that's sometimes not clear.



Sex can be unclear as well, and that's the amusing thing to watch others react to.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> While this is true, most people don't seem to seperate the two thusly. Good to see you do. Speaks well of you. Besides, males that are more androgenous in their gender are much easier to get along with than very masculine men, in my experience. A good quality to have.
> 
> Strikes me as odd, though, that Androgenous is tied to Andro. Androgen is one of the masculine hormones. Seems it woulsn't be a very non-gendered word...
> 
> - Kemrain the Non-Etomologist.



Those that are androgenous are supposedly the most balanced, sane, level-headed... seems odd to me, but.  Most guys are kind of grinding, too.  Then again, either to an extreme is bad.

I wonder what the prefix "Andro-" means?


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Those that are androgenous are supposedly the most balanced, sane, level-headed... seems odd to me, but. Most guys are kind of grinding, too. Then again, either to an extreme is bad.
> 
> I wonder what the prefix "Andro-" means?



Yeah. I'm sure Google could tell us. Lemme give it a look.

- Kemrain the Not-Very-Strong-in-Google-Fu.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sex can be unclear as well, and that's the amusing thing to watch others react to.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



Well, yes, I know some people with whom this is true.  They tend to be a minority, though.  I don't see how it's necessarily a big deal, but.


----------



## Jdvn1

> Andro, the Greek prefix meaning male, or masculine



Thanks to Wikipedia.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Well, yes, I know some people with whom this is true. They tend to be a minority, though. I don't see how it's necessarily a big deal, but.



That's why iy's funny. It isn't a big deal. and you could always simply ask. But people seem to get hung up on it, and my malicious streak drives right down the middle of making people uncomfortable in those ways. Not that I'm trying to do it here. You can't be that way online. I'm just being odd for harmless fun and, if asked, I'd come clean.  Thing is, most people ain't gonna ask. Ever.

= Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Thanks to Wikipedia.



Not bad! First thing I gor was under define:andro on google.



			
				Google said:
			
		

> Definitions of *andro* on the Web:
> 
> [size=-1]<li>MALIUS appears in the form of a man wielding a serpent. He is responsible for catching thieves and returning their stolen items, he is also able to find lost treasures as well. He can quickly learn of all wickedness and punishes thieves and other persons of wickedness. The summoning ritual for this entity is found in the Greater Key of Solomon.
> excommunicate.net/Daemon.htm[/size]




- Kemrain the Defeated.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That's why iy's funny. It isn't a big deal. and you could always simply ask. But people seem to get hung up on it, and my malicious streak drives right down the middle of making people uncomfortable in those ways. Not that I'm trying to do it here. You can't be that way online. I'm just being odd for harmless fun and, if asked, I'd come clean.  Thing is, most people ain't gonna ask. Ever.
> 
> = Kemrain the Amused.



Being odd is always fun!

I'd ask if I thought it'd make a difference, but.  It's more fun to think of you as different concepts.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Being odd is always fun!
> 
> I'd ask if I thought it'd make a difference, but. It's more fun to think of you as different concepts.



Hehe! What do you mean by 'different concepts?'

- Kemrain the Playful.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Not bad! First thing I gor was under define:andro on google.
> 
> - Kemrain the Defeated.



Yeah, I found that too.  Google is good for fast information, Wikipedia is good for lots of information.  Part of Google-Fu is knowing your resources.  Those two sources combined make for the ultimate source.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hehe! What do you mean by 'different concepts?'
> 
> - Kemrain the Playful.



Like now.  You're not a person.  You're The Playful.


----------



## Jdvn1

... You realize all of these posts are from like 9 hours of posting only?


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> Like now. You're not a person. You're The Playful.



Aah! Sigs.. I love my sig convention. It's really fun. I use it in eMail, too. Allows me to express a little creativity, and to get somehting across that I didn't express in the body.

It also lets me avoid smilies in their entirety. I hate smilies with a burning passion, but if I can just sign it with an emote, you know how I intended the message.

- Kemrain the Smirking.


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> ... You realize all of these posts are from like 9 hours of posting only?



and you wonder why I think of these threads as my babies.. They grow so fast, and then Darkness sends them off on their own, letting them drift off to the second page and beyond.. I miss them, but I can always make more.

- Kemrain the Glad the Hivemind is Here.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Aah! Sigs.. I love my sig convention. It's really fun. I use it in eMail, too. Allows me to express a little creativity, and to get somehting across that I didn't express in the body.
> 
> It also lets me avoid smilies in their entirety. I hate smilies with a burning passion, but if I can just sign it with an emote, you know how I intended the message.
> 
> - Kemrain the Smirking.



    :\   

  

I think smilies are all right in moderation.  

But I often avoid them on AIM and such.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> and you wonder why I think of these threads as my babies.. They grow so fast, and then Darkness sends them off on their own, letting them drift off to the second page and beyond.. I miss them, but I can always make more.
> 
> - Kemrain the Glad the Hivemind is Here.



I've never heard a parent describe a child like that, "... Oh, I can make more."  They have to go off and find their place in the world, though!


----------



## Torm

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Strikes me as odd, though, that Androgenous is tied to Andro.



It's because you're misspelling it. It's "andro*gyn*ous". That probably helps it make more sense?


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> I've never heard a parent describe a child like that, "... Oh, I can make more." They have to go off and find their place in the world, though!



Maybe *that's* why I'd make a horrible parent.. But, you're right. Someday people might remember me for my Hivemind threads. And being a total freako. We're all remembered in one way or another. Unless we're not.

- Kemrain the Memorable.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Torm said:
			
		

> I think s/he enjoys the confusion regarding hir. Ineffable. As in, not able to be effed with.





And here we thought you didn't want to eff with hir....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Works for me, O' Great and Mighty Lord of Cheking His Email.
> 
> - Kemrain the "Seriously, though, Check Your Email."





I think it should be more along the lines of *answering* his email.....  :\


----------



## Kemrain

Torm said:
			
		

> It's because you're misspelling it. It's "andro*gyn*ous". That probably helps it make more sense?



That makes some sense.. I was just seraching for Andro, but.. [cough]eMail[/cough]. Welcome back. Wasn't expecting you for a while.

- Kemrain the Gynandrous.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think it should be more along the lines of *answering* his email.....  :\



One needs to check email to reply. Change comes slow. Don't puch too hard or he might climb over  the fence and run away.

- Kemrain the Font of Bad Advice.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Content?  Pfft.




Move along. Nothing to see here...


----------



## Kemrain

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Font of Bad Advice.



Would the font of Bad Advice be Windlings?

- Kemrain the Curious.


----------



## Torm

Kemrain said:
			
		

> One needs to check email to reply.



I've got your latest, and I promise I will respond much sooner than last time. Possibly tonight, tomorrow at the LATEST.


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> Being odd is always fun!



Indeed.

- Kemrain the Se7en.


----------



## Kemrain

Torm said:
			
		

> I've got your latest, and I promise I will respond much sooner than last time. Possibly tonight, tomorrow at the LATEST.



Yeah, now that you find me *interesting*...

- Kemrain the Amusedly Antagonistic.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... You realize all of these posts are from like 9 hours of posting only?





     

Goes to show we were on a roll earlier...


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Goes to show we were on a roll earlier...



Seriously. I've got myself up to 2 posts per day on these Hivemind threads. Hooray for the Hive!

- Kemrain the Postcount Whore.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> :\
> 
> 
> 
> I think smilies are all right in moderation.
> 
> But I often avoid them on AIM and such.





They don't work for me, but then I have the "in-house" version as I have AOL....  :\ All I get is the text when I tried them, so I don't bother anymore.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Torm said:
			
		

> It's because you're misspelling it. It's "andro*gyn*ous". That probably helps it make more sense?




Picky, picky, picky....


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> _ Post #1970, the year I was born.... mg!:_



I have a ways to go to hit 1982 posts.

- Kemrain the Feeling Old.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Picky, picky, picky....



Well, it matters. I *know* what Gyno means.

- Kemrain the Gynandrous.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> One needs to check email to reply. Change comes slow. Don't puch too hard or he might climb over  the fence and run away.
> 
> - Kemrain the Font of Bad Advice.




I think he does check it. He did mention one time of getting an email from me when someone else was having probs sending email to his main addy... but that was abt 2 weeks ago... So I gave up emailing him. Just like the request for that info he sent us, I posted here rather than email. I know he does check the boards fairly often as he's jobless right now...


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think he does check it. He did mention one time of getting an email from me when someone else was having probs sending email to his main addy... but that was abt 2 weeks ago... So I gave up emailing him. Just like the request for that info he sent us, I posted here rather than email. I know he does check the boards fairly often as he's jobless right now...



That would have been me.. and I'm sorry, Torm. Unemployment sucks. I can't imagine being a God pays well.. (Though the benies muct be fantastic!)

- Kemrain the Employed, Barely.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Seriously. I've got myself up to 2 posts per day on these Hivemind threads. Hooray for the Hive!
> 
> - Kemrain the Postcount Whore.




When I checked earlier this afternoon, I was to 6.2, or something like that, posts per day....


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> When I checked earlier this afternoon, I was to 6.2, or something like that, posts per day....



I wish there was a way to know how many posts you've made in the past day. I'd be around 70 today...

- Kemrain the Prolific.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I have a ways to go to hit 1982 posts.
> 
> - Kemrain the Feeling Old.




Child!   

A friend of mine just turned 40 yesterday!   

So you have quite a ways to go before feeling "old"...


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Child!
> 
> A friend of mine just turned 40 yesterday!
> 
> So you have quite a ways to go before feeling "old"...



You'd think.. Alas, the scorn of those my elder does little to assauge my mind.

- Kemrain the Scorned.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That would have been me.. and I'm sorry, Torm. Unemployment sucks. I can't imagine being a God pays well.. (Though the benies muct be fantastic!)
> 
> - Kemrain the Employed, Barely.





I think Immunity to Disease isn't all it's cracked up to be....


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think Immunity to Disease isn't all it's cracked up to be....



It is if you're prolific in another sense of the word...

- Kemrain the Seven.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It is if you're prolific in another sense of the word...
> 
> - Kemrain the Seven.





Well it was said somewhere that he and Henry were a coupla "whores"....   I don't recall who posted it... but it was funny!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Addendum: but then they probably go around poking any orifice they can find.....


----------



## Kemrain

I must obey the rules
I must be tame and cool
No staring at the clouds
I must stay on the ground
In clusters of the mice
The smoke is in our eyes
Like babies on display
Like angels in a cage
I must be pure and true
I must contain my views
There must be something else
There must be something good
Far away
Far away from here
Far away
 Far away from here
Far away
 Far away from here
Far away
 Far away from here
Nothing is for good


For good.

- Kemrain the Soundgarden.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Addendum: but then they probably go around poking any orifice they can find.....



Sounds like Disease Immunity is terribly useful, then...

- Kemrain the "Sign Me Up!"


----------



## Jdvn1

Torm said:
			
		

> It's because you're misspelling it. It's "andro*gyn*ous". That probably helps it make more sense?



Is it Andro- or Androgy-?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> They don't work for me, but then I have the "in-house" version as I have AOL....  :\ All I get is the text when I tried them, so I don't bother anymore.



I turned off the feature, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I have a ways to go to hit 1982 posts.
> 
> - Kemrain the Feeling Old.



I will be born in 52369!


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> Is it Andro- or Androgy-?



Andro is Man, Gyno is woman. Androgynous is.. Man/Woman/ly.

I prefer Gynandrous.

- Kemrain the Creative.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I wish there was a way to know how many posts you've made in the past day. I'd be around 70 today...
> 
> - Kemrain the Prolific.



Same here.  Rystil and I, I think, are the only ones on the boards above 30ppd, though.


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> I will be born in 52369!



Erf?!

- Kemrain the Confoozed.


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> Same here. Rystil and I, I think, are the only ones on the boards above 30ppd, though.



That's sick, you know that.  - Jdiv the ill.

- Kemrain the Aspiring to Ill.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Andro is Man, Gyno is woman. Androgynous is.. Man/Woman/ly.
> 
> I prefer Gynandrous.
> 
> - Kemrain the Creative.



Oh, you're sexist, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Erf?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Confoozed.



Hey, I'm a symbol.  I don't age like you guys do.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, you're sexist, though.



No, just bassackwards.

- Backwards the Kemrain.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That's sick, you know that.  - Jdiv the ill.
> 
> - Kemrain the Aspiring to Ill.



Yes, I know that.  I think Crothian is _almost_ at 30ppd...


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> Yes, I know that.  I think Crothian is _almost_ at 30ppd...



He has a harder time changing than you do.

- Kemrain the "Every 6 posts mine goes up .01%"


----------



## Jdvn1

Niarmek said:
			
		

> No, just bassackwards.
> 
> - Backwards the Niarmek.



Oh, whatever.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> He has a harder time changing than you do.
> 
> - Kemrain the "Every 6 posts mine goes up .01%"



Yes, I know.  That's partially why Rystil is so high, I think.


----------



## Jdvn1

Actually, he's still around 25.


----------



## Jdvn1

Whoa, Rystil is 44.24 ppd.


----------



## Kemrain

viDJ said:
			
		

> Oh, whatever.



.suolaej tsuj er'uoY

- sdrawkcaB eht niarmeK


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Whoa, Rystil is 44.24 ppd.



...bmaD

- Niarmek the Desserpmi


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> .suolaej tsuj er'uoY
> 
> - sdrawkcaB eht niarmeK



And you're just confusing.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> ...bmaD
> 
> - Niarmek *the* Desserpmi



I think you missed something.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And you're just confusing.




- Niarmek the Proud.


----------



## Kemrain

JoyDiv said:
			
		

> I think you missed something.



Quite intentional. I think it brings out the backwardsness.. Don't you?

Lovely contrast.

- Kemrain the Artist.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Niarmek the Proud.



I keep thinking "... Nair?"


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Quite intentional. I think it brings out the backwardsness.. Don't you?
> 
> Lovely contrast.
> 
> - Kemrain the Artist.



Umm....  'kay.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I keep thinking "... Nair?"



I've used Nair.. Follow the instructins. there are parts you shouldn't use it on.

- Kemrain the Kemically Burned.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've used Nair.. Follow the instructins. there are parts you shouldn't use it on.
> 
> - Kemrain the Kemically Burned.



La la la la, not listening...


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> La la la la, not listening...



It makes your face all red.. What were *you* thinking!?

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It makes your face all red.. What were *you* thinking!?
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



Ears.  Yes, ears.  I don't want red ears.


----------



## Torm

Kemrain said:
			
		

> .suolaej tsuj er'uoY
> 
> - sdrawkcaB eht niarmeK




Zatanna? Zat you?!


----------



## Jdvn1

Torm said:
			
		

> Zatanna? Zat you?!



Santana?


----------



## Kemrain

Torm said:
			
		

> Zatanna? Zat you?!



Za?

- Kemrain the Confused.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Same here.  Rystil and I, I think, are the only ones on the boards above 30ppd, though.




Depends on if some of us get on a "posting whore spree"....   There are times I have posted that much or more, depending on what the conversation was.... I think the philosophical/religious discussion between Torm, Rystil and myself had me posting about 30-40 some-odd posts that night alone!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, I know.  That's partially why Rystil is so high, I think.





It's the drugs, man.....


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Depends on if some of us get on a "posting whore spree"....   There are times I have posted that much or more, depending on what the conversation was.... I think the philosophical/religious discussion between Torm, Rystil and myself had me posting about 30-40 some-odd posts that night alone!



I'm trying to hit 1500 tonight.. Before Midnight. I think I can handle it.

- Kemrain the Achiever.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Depends on if some of us get on a "posting whore spree"....   There are times I have posted that much or more, depending on what the conversation was.... I think the philosophical/religious discussion between Torm, Rystil and myself had me posting about 30-40 some-odd posts that night alone!



I've had days that go in excess of 100, 150...


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It's the drugs, man.....



and I thought that was just his charming personality...

- Kemrain the Laughing.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm trying to hit 1500 tonight.. Before Midnight. I think I can handle it.
> 
> - Kemrain the Achiever.



Woo!  Almost there!


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> I've had days that go in excess of 100, 150...



I think I'll be pulling a 100+ today.

- Kemrain the Post-tacular.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> and I thought that was just his charming personality...
> 
> - Kemrain the Laughing.



Drugs make everyone more charming!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I think I'll be pulling a 100+ today.
> 
> - Kemrain the Post-tacular.



I think I'm close to 150 today.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> and I thought that was just his charming personality...
> 
> - Kemrain the Laughing.




He and Torm are on something now.... probably lack of sleep....  :\


----------



## Kemrain

JoyDiv said:
			
		

> Woo! Almost there!



I know! So exciting. I think I'll celebrate by searching for new, um, how do I say it for Eric's Grandma?  Binaries?

- Kemrain the Clean.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> He and Torm are on something now.... probably lack of sleep....  :\



There's a lot of that going around. I should probably go to bed early tonight.

- Kemrain the Hooray!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> He and Torm are on something now.... probably lack of sleep....  :\



Jeez... drugs are bad enough, but why would you be on lack of sleep as well?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I know! So exciting. I think I'll celebrate by searching for new, um, how do I say it for Eric's Grandma?  Binaries?
> 
> - Kemrain the Clean.



Hey!  Congrats!  Yay!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> There's a lot of that going around. I should probably go to bed early tonight.
> 
> - Kemrain the Hooray!





I NEED to be doing that as I have to work in the morning...


----------



## Kemrain

JoyD said:
			
		

> Jeez... drugs are bad enough, but why would you be on lack of sleep as well?



You get more done that way.. Supposedly.

- Kemrain the "I Never Inhaled."


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Jeez... drugs are bad enough, but why would you be on lack of sleep as well?





Me? More like a NEED to GO TO SLEEP!  :\


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> There's a lot of that going around. I should probably go to bed early tonight.
> 
> - Kemrain the Hooray!



Woo!

I have to go to bed early -- taking my bro to the doktor.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You get more done that way.. Supposedly.
> 
> - Kemrain the "I Never Inhaled."



I don't buy it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Me? More like a NEED to GO TO SLEEP!  :\



Sleep = good.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey!  Congrats!  Yay!



Thanks!

Aim low, and they'll love you for getting by.

- Kemrain the Underachiever.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> Aim low, and they'll love you for getting by.
> 
> - Kemrain the Underachiever.



"I hope this has taught you a valuable lesson.  Never try."


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sleep = good.



I love sleep so hard. Dreaming is my *most* favoritest thing to do.

- Kemrain the Dreamer, but I'm not the Only One.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "I hope this has taught you a valuable lesson.  Never try."



Where is that from?

- Kemrain the Curious.


----------



## Torm

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Za?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused.




Zatanna is (was? It has been almost a decade since I read any comics) a super magician and member of the Justice League in DC Comics. She did her magic by saying what she wanted to happen backwards.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I love sleep so hard. Dreaming is my *most* favoritest thing to do.
> 
> - Kemrain the Dreamer, but I'm not the Only One.



I very rarely remember my dreams.  Doing so is apparently a sign of not sleeping well.

I do heart sleep very muchly, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Where is that from?
> 
> - Kemrain the Curious.



The Simpsons, but I should've said the whole thing.  And correctly.

"Well, you tried your best and failed.  The lesson is never try."


----------



## Jdvn1

Torm said:
			
		

> Zatanna is (was? It has been almost a decade since I read any comics) a super magician and member of the Justice League in DC Comics. She did her magic by saying what she wanted to happen backwards.



That's awesome.


----------



## Kemrain

"I feel the fear take hold.
Reside in darkness,
thrive where most won't go.
Adrift, I curse this gift
and hope you never know."

Well, things got a bit quiet all of a sudden...

- Kemrain Cantrell.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> "I feel the fear take hold.
> Reside in darkness,
> thrive where most won't go.
> Adrift, I curse this gift
> and hope you never know."
> 
> Well, things got a bit quiet all of a sudden...
> 
> - Kemrain Cantrell.



Where is that from?  Seems neat.

Yeah, people want to post to _actual_ threads or something... weirdos.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Where is that from?  Seems neat.
> 
> Yeah, people want to post to _actual_ threads or something... weirdos.



It's lyrics to a Jerry Cantrell song. Psychotic Break. It's on the Degridation Trip album. Jerry Cantrell played guitar for Alice in Chains, but they broke up and went solo.

Pfft.. Losers.. Well.. I have a few pet threads outside the hive.. But they're barely on topic.

- Kemrain the Cantrell Fan.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It's lyrics to a Jerry Cantrell song. Psychotic Break. It's on the Degridation Trip album. Jerry Cantrell played guitar for Alice in Chains, but they broke up and went solo.
> 
> Pfft.. Losers.. Well.. I have a few pet threads outside the hive.. But they're barely on topic.
> 
> - Kemrain the Cantrell Fan.



I'm better with tunes than words and names.  I'm a drummer.

I have some too, but they're also dead.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm better with tunes than words and names.  I'm a drummer.
> 
> I have some too, but they're also dead.



Did they come with DNR orders?

- Kemrain the Ressurector.


----------



## Jdvn1

I hope not!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I hope not!



Well, get ut your voodoo chickens.. Get your mantras ready.. And Ressurectify!

- Kemrain the "Boom Shwaati Uush!"


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, get ut your voodoo chickens.. Get your mantras ready.. And Ressurectify!
> 
> - Kemrain the "Boom Shwaati Uush!"



Well, if I'm already the more recent poster, it seems odd...


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, if I'm already the more recent poster, it seems odd...



Psst.. Bussy.. 5 bucks and I'll ressurect your threads... Wanna Rolex, too?

- Kemrain the Shady.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Psst.. Bussy.. 5 bucks and I'll ressurect your threads... Wanna Rolex, too?
> 
> - Kemrain the Shady.



Is it the cool kind that makes my wrist turn green?


----------



## Kemrain

None other my friend! Rolax!

- Kemrain the Swindler.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> None other my friend! Rolax!
> 
> - Kemrain the Swindler.



Faux-lex?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Faux-lex?



Why not?!

- Kemrain the Smirking.


----------



## Kemrain

My momma told me
When I was young
Said sit beside me
My only son
And listend closely
To what I say
And if you do this, it'll help you, some sunny day

Oh take your time
Don't live to fast
Troubles will come
And they will pass
You'll find a woman
And you'll find love
And don't forget that there is a someone up above

And be a simple kind of man
Be something you love and understand
Baby be a simple kind of man
Oh won't you do this for me son if you can

Forget your lust
For richman's gold
All that you need now
Is in your soul
And you cna do this, oh baby if you try
All that I want for you, my son, is to be satisfied

And be a simple kind of man
Be something you love and understand
 Baby be a simple kind of man
 Oh won't you do this for me son if you can

Oh don't you worry
You'll find yourself
Follow your heart
And nothing else
And you can do this, oh baby, if you try
All that I want for you my son, is to be satisfied

And be a simple kind of man
 Be something you love and understand
  Baby be a simple kind of man
  Oh won't you do this for me son if you can

Baby be a simple kind of man
Be a simple man
And be something you love and understand.

- Kemrain the Shinedown, but Origionally the ZZ Top.


----------



## Kemrain

Y'know... Music is great.

- Kemrain the True.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Why not?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Smirking.



Nono, I wanted fo' of them.  Y'know, four.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Y'know... Music is great.
> 
> - Kemrain the True.



I agree.  I'm currently into a new group called Robbers on High Street.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nono, I wanted fo' of them.  Y'know, four.



Hah.

Yo gots yo'self a grammar prob'lum, boy.

- Kemrain the Washing Hir Mouth Out.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I agree.  I'm currently into a new group called Robbers on High Street.



What kind of music?

- Kemrain the Intrigued.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nono, I wanted fo' of them. Y'know, four.



Folks round these parts are more likley to slur it as "Foah". We butcher words that end in R.

- Kemrain the, Heh, Bostonian.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hah.
> 
> Yo gots yo'self a grammar prob'lum, boy.
> 
> - Kemrain the Washing Hir Mouth Out.



Grammar?  It's how some people pronounce it!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What kind of music?
> 
> - Kemrain the Intrigued.



Um.  Kind of indie.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Folks round these parts are more likley to slur it as "Foah". We butcher words that end in R.
> 
> - Kemrain the, Heh, Bostonian.



R's are so overrated...


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> R's are so overrated...



They totally ah.

Indie just means they don't have a big label, right?

- Kemrain the Independant.


----------



## Kemrain

..Help me out here..

Is someone who is willing to change your body and alter your memory, without your permission, with the intention of making you happier evil?

I immediately say yes, but a friend of mine has nagging doubts.

- Kemrain the [Evil].


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> They totally ah.
> 
> Indie just means they don't have a big label, right?
> 
> - Kemrain the Independant.



Something like that.  They have an independent sound, really.


----------



## Kemrain

What would you do with DR 10 and enough strength to lift 5 times your mass?

- Kemrain the Curious.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> ..Help me out here..
> 
> Is someone who is willing to change your body and alter your memory, without your permission, with the intention of making you happier evil?
> 
> I immediately say yes, but a friend of mine has nagging doubts.
> 
> - Kemrain the [Evil].



Any other motivations?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Something like that.  They have an independent sound, really.



- JDiv the Copout.

- Kemrain the Smirking.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Any other motivations?



A rather twisted enjoyment in the process? She wants them to be haooy.. and she can *make* them be. I say it's wrong to do it.. I just need to be able to explain why.

- Kemrain the Moral Highground.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What would you do with DR 10 and enough strength to lift 5 times your mass?
> 
> - Kemrain the Curious.



Go into boxing and get rich.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Go into boxing and get rich.



Decent idea.. Not much call for 100lb female boxers (as far as I know) but I like the idea. I liked the fact that with that kind of strength, you could carry a motorcycle like we carry bicycles.

- Kemrain the Talking about Eringame.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - JDiv the Copout.
> 
> - Kemrain the Smirking.



They sound different from most bands you'll hear.  Imagine... okay, how about this.  Neo-Beatles.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> A rather twisted enjoyment in the process? She wants them to be haooy.. and she can *make* them be. I say it's wrong to do it.. I just need to be able to explain why.
> 
> - Kemrain the Moral Highground.



How about Neutral?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Decent idea.. Not much call for 100lb female boxers (as far as I know) but I like the idea. I liked the fact that with that kind of strength, you could carry a motorcycle like we carry bicycles.
> 
> - Kemrain the Talking about Eringame.



That's crazy, though.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> They sound different from most bands you'll hear.  Imagine... okay, how about this.  Neo-Beatles.



Ooooooo...

-Kemrain the Impressed.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> That's crazy, though.



Why is it crazy?

- Kemrain the Confused?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> How about Neutral?



I was afraid you'd say that..

I need a way to explain to someone, to whom humans are playings, why people need to be treated with more respect.

- Kemrain the Desperate.


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> They sound different from most bands you'll hear.  Imagine... okay, how about this.  Neo-Beatles.



Neo-Beatles? Please, explain.


----------



## Kemrain

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Neo-Beatles? Please, explain.



Well, they're like the Beatles, but they wear leather trenchcoats and mirrored shades.. Plus, they know kung fu!

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ooooooo...
> 
> -Kemrain the Impressed.



They've very cool.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I was afraid you'd say that..
> 
> I need a way to explain to someone, to whom humans are playings, why people need to be treated with more respect.
> 
> - Kemrain the Desperate.




The problem, of course, is that the argument that it's hard to argue that humans are inherently good, or that hurting them is bad, if you don't accept the premise that making people sad and unhappy is bad.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Why is it crazy?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused?



Because!  Just because.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Neo-Beatles? Please, explain.



It's a very clean sound, and kind of bouncy.  Imagine the Beatles.  Imagine what they'd sound like if there were playing today.


----------



## Kemrain

e1ven said:
			
		

> The problem, of course, is that the argument that it's hard to argue that humans are inherently good, or that hurting them is bad, if you don't accept the premise that making people sad and unhappy is bad.



 How does accepting that hurting people, or making them unhappy is bad, hurt my argument?

- Kemrain the Confused.


----------



## Jdvn1

e1ven said:
			
		

> The problem, of course, is that the argument that it's hard to argue that humans are inherently good, or that hurting them is bad, if you don't accept the premise that making people sad and unhappy is bad.



True.  Of course, everyone has basic premises they assume.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Because!  Just because.



 You realise that that's just about the least descriptive thing you could say...

- Kemrain the Descriptive.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> True.  Of course, everyone has basic premises they assume.



 Unfortunately, hers are that people are there for her enjoyment. We're fortunate that making them happy is enjoyable for her.

- Kemrain the Shuddering to Think How Bad it Could Be.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You realise that that's just about the least descriptive thing you could say...
> 
> - Kemrain the Descriptive.



Yes, about.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, hers are that people are there for her enjoyment. We're fortunate that making them happy is enjoyable for her.
> 
> - Kemrain the Shuddering to Think How Bad it Could Be.



Yikes.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yikes.



 I'm trying to convince her people are her equals.. I have an uphill battle ahead of me.

- Kemrain the Damned.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm trying to convince her people are her equals.. I have an uphill battle ahead of me.
> 
> - Kemrain the Damned.



Yeah, good luck on that.  G'night!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, good luck on that.  G'night!



 Nite, JDiv. I should sleep, too.

1531 posts..  Wow.

- Kemrain the Impressed.


----------



## Steve Jung

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, they're like the Beatles, but they wear leather trenchcoats and mirrored shades.. Plus, they know kung fu!
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



Excellent. So Trinity will get the blame for breaking them up?


			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's a very clean sound, and kind of bouncy.  Imagine the Beatles.  Imagine what they'd sound like if there were playing today.



Gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## Kemrain

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Excellent. So Trinity will get the blame for breaking them up?



Funny!

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> A rather twisted enjoyment in the process? She wants them to be haooy.. and she can *make* them be. I say it's wrong to do it.. I just need to be able to explain why.
> 
> - Kemrain the Moral Highground.



 Read Huxley's Brave New World.  Its all about that.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Awww...
> 
> Oh, and this puts Rystil's 200-posts-in-a-day thread to shame.



 Not to pull a K'Trava and quote something that's completely irrelevant from 8 pages earlier, but...my thread was actually on topic in Playing the Game.  Of course the Hivemind gets more posts in a day!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sleep = good.





Especially when one has to get up at 5AM to get ready for work.... like now.  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain<snip>
- Kemrain the Shinedown said:
			
		

> ZZ Top was cool!   Especially the stuff they did in the 80s.
> 
> Shinedown is cool too.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Y'know... Music is great.
> 
> - Kemrain the True.




Better watch out. I don't think Torm would mind you taking part of his "name"....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Folks round these parts are more likley to slur it as "Foah". We butcher words that end in R.
> 
> - Kemrain the, Heh, Bostonian.




Not to mention anyone who tries to drive normally there....   

It's "Fo'", get it right!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What would you do with DR 10 and enough strength to lift 5 times your mass?
> 
> - Kemrain the Curious.




Freak the hell out of the guys?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not to pull a K'Trava and quote something that's completely irrelevant from 8 pages earlier, but...my thread was actually on topic in Playing the Game.  Of course the Hivemind gets more posts in a day!




It's more like me catching up...  That's what all that is!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It's more like me catching up...  That's what all that is!



 Yeah, well it gets really weird when we are all online and still posting and you send in replies to something we said the day before in the middle of the discussion.  Weird me out at least


----------



## Torm

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, well it gets really weird when we are all online and still posting and you send in replies to something we said the day before in the middle of the discussion.  Weird me out at least



I like it. In some threads, its the only way I know anyone actually read what I wrote!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Torm said:
			
		

> I like it. In some threads, its the only way I know anyone actually read what I wrote!



Heh. For me, when the thread's moving, it often confuses me. I have to say, "Wait, she's still in a time warp back two pages ago and isn't replying to what we were just talking about." YMMV


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Nite, JDiv. I should sleep, too.
> 
> 1531 posts..  Wow.
> 
> - Kemrain the Impressed.



This thread was asleep too long!  It was 450 or 500 posts in 9 hours, but it's been almost 24 hours now and it's in the 600's only?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> This thread was asleep too long!  It was 450 or 500 posts in 9 hours, but it's been almost 24 hours now and it's in the 600's only?



 That's what happened to the last Hivemind thread too, ya know...


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's what happened to the last Hivemind thread too, ya know...



 Yeah. That seems to have been a trend for some time. Not the level of the Hive's glory days but at least better than it used to be.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah. That seems to have been a trend for some time. Not the level of the Hive's glory days but at least better than it used to be.



 Yup, interest dies off after that big first day.  Like my campaign's crazy OOC thread.  Its back to the normal tame amount, only about 100 posts in two days


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Freak the hell out of the guys?



But, how? In what manner? I need ideas, damnit!

- Kemrain the Freaked the Hell Out Of.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's what happened to the last Hivemind thread too, ya know...



My heart will go oooonn...


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> This thread was asleep too long!  It was 450 or 500 posts in 9 hours, but it's been almost 24 hours now and it's in the 600's only?



We carried it on a few pages lastnight. It'll pick up if we make it. So let us all find somethign foolish to talk about and go go go!

- Kemrain the Foolish.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> But, how? In what manner? I need ideas, damnit!
> 
> - Kemrain the Freaked the Hell Out Of.



Okay, here's what you need: An umbrella, a box of nails, some glue, a hammer, a salmon, a chainsaw, a box of matches, and a bucket.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> We carried it on a few pages lastnight. It'll pick up if we make it. So let us all find somethign foolish to talk about and go go go!
> 
> - Kemrain the Foolish.



We're fools now?

Sure, go ahead an hurt our feelings, why don'cha.


----------



## Kemrain

See, part of my problem is finding a topic. I think to myself "This is off topic, so gaming is mostly out.. And that leaves.. Uh.. Crap.. Things Eric's grandma would cry if she read.. Dambit! I got nothing!"

- Kemrain the Single Minded. And Seven.


----------



## Darkness

Kemrain said:
			
		

> But, how? In what manner? I need ideas, damnit!
> 
> - Kemrain the Freaked the Hell Out Of.



 Send them here.


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> We're fools now?
> 
> Sure, go ahead an hurt our feelings, why don'cha.



We're not fools, we're discussion something foolish... Unless we talk about you, you're perfectly safe, JDiv.

- Kemrain the Unhurter.


----------



## Kemrain

Darkness said:
			
		

> Send them here.



I dunno.. I'm not freaked out.. I'm.. More like.. Saddened nigh unto death.. Or maybe amused. Those feelings are so similar these days.

- Kemrain the Saddened Nigh Unto amusement?


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> Okay, here's what you need: An umbrella, a box of nails, some glue, a hammer, a salmon, a chainsaw, a box of matches, and a bucket.



I know what the salmon and glue are for, but what's the rest gonna do?

- Kemrain the Wondering.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> We're not fools, we're discussion something foolish... Unless we talk about you, you're perfectly safe, JDiv.
> 
> - Kemrain the Unhurter.



Phew!  ... Wait.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I know what the salmon and glue are for, but what's the rest gonna do?
> 
> - Kemrain the Wondering.



You put the glue, the chainsaw, the nails, the hammer, and the matches in the umbrella (with it upside down), you put _that_ into the bucket.

Then you throw that contraption away and chase people with the salmon.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You put the glue, the chainsaw, the nails, the hammer, and the matches in the umbrella (with it upside down), you put _that_ into the bucket.
> 
> Then you throw that contraption away and chase people with the salmon.



Can I fill the salmon with glue first? It's groser that way...

- Kemrain the Gross


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Can I fill the salmon with glue first? It's groser that way...
> 
> - Kemrain the Gross



I suppose, but that plan's supposed to be weird, not gross.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I suppose, but that plan's supposed to be weird, not gross.



What? I can't have both at once?!

- Kemrain the Wierdly Gross.


----------



## Kemrain

Y'know what bugs me? The serving size on fig newtons is 2 newtons! And that has something like 120 calories. I can eat a whole tube of the things, and that's almost half of my daily intake of calories.

Wish I never read the health information.. I'd be happier.

- Kemrain the Trying to Lose Weight. In Vain.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, well it gets really weird when we are all online and still posting and you send in replies to something we said the day before in the middle of the discussion.  Weird me out at least




Good!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

That Strange Masked Man Who Noone Reads His Posts said:
			
		

> I like it. In some threads, its the only way I know anyone actually read what I wrote!




Did someone say something? Must've missed it!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh. For me, when the thread's moving, it often confuses me. I have to say, "Wait, she's still in a time warp back two pages ago and isn't replying to what we were just talking about." YMMV





"Let's Do The Time Warp"
















The only think I can stand from rocky horror (not even worth capitalizing...)


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> This thread was asleep too long!  It was 450 or 500 posts in 9 hours, but it's been almost 24 hours now and it's in the 600's only?





Some of us do have to _sleep_, ya know....


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What? I can't have both at once?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Wierdly Gross.



You can, that's just not the intent.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> But, how? In what manner? I need ideas, damnit!
> 
> - Kemrain the Freaked the Hell Out Of.




When they get on your bad side, you can show them that you _can_ turn them into a big, ugly pretzel.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Y'know what bugs me? The serving size on fig newtons is 2 newtons! And that has something like 120 calories. I can eat a whole tube of the things, and that's almost half of my daily intake of calories.
> 
> Wish I never read the health information.. I'd be happier.
> 
> - Kemrain the Trying to Lose Weight. In Vain.



... I never listen to those things.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> My heart will go oooonn...




::ties Jdvn down so he _will_ sink with the ship::


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Some of us do have to _sleep_, ya know....



... Why?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> ::ties Jdvn down so he _will_ sink with the ship::



I thought the boat has sailed already.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... I never listen to those things.



 Me neither.  Then again, I save time by only eating one meal every 36 hours or so.  But hey, gives me more time to do work and then free up time to post on ENWorld


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Y'know what bugs me? The serving size on fig newtons is 2 newtons! And that has something like 120 calories. I can eat a whole tube of the things, and that's almost half of my daily intake of calories.
> 
> Wish I never read the health information.. I'd be happier.
> 
> - Kemrain the Trying to Lose Weight. In Vain.




Me neither. I can eat at least half a package before I have to force myself to quit.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Me neither.  Then again, I save time by only eating one meal every 36 hours or so.  But hey, gives me more time to do work and then free up time to post on ENWorld



... You're so going to die.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... You're so going to die.



 Not really.  Its worked for 2 years now, and it helps me keep up my physical habits like running around a mile or two each day.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Though on second thought, I guess everyone is going to die, so you're right


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not really.  Its worked for 2 years now, and it helps me keep up my physical habits like running around a mile or two each day.



Well, I'm not sure it's physically possible to get the nutrients your body needs in one meal every 36 hours.  Unless you have _huge_ meals.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Though on second thought, I guess everyone is going to die, so you're right



Not oozes (Cro).  Nor constructs (me).  I don't know about concepts (Kemrain).

Eyes, though, yes.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not sure it's physically possible to get the nutrients your body needs in one meal every 36 hours.  Unless you have _huge_ meals.



 I eat huge meals.  Average is about 2/3 of a lb of pasta with cheese (typically some sort of blend of Mozzerella, Asiago, Romano, and Parmesan), sauce (usually tomato-based with spices or a four-cheese garlic alfredo).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not oozes (Cro).  Nor constructs (me).  I don't know about concepts (Kemrain).
> 
> Eyes, though, yes.



 Eidolons don't die either!  We're outsiders, but we're already dead.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I eat huge meals.  Average is about 2/3 of a lb of pasta with cheese (typically some sort of blend of Mozzerella, Asiago, Romano, and Parmesan), sauce (usually tomato-based with spices or a four-cheese garlic alfredo).



Oh, starches.  You probably need more vegetables and such, but that sauce probably has enough in it to get by.  Do you eat differently with your parents?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Eidolons don't die either!  We're outsiders, but we're already dead.



You're an Eidolon?  I wasn't making an exhaustive list of all the things that don't die, either.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, starches.  You probably need more vegetables and such, but that sauce probably has enough in it to get by.  Do you eat differently with your parents?



 I also drink gallons and gallons of fruit juice, so that's got some planty goodness.

They're lunatics, and they don't have proper kitchen materials, so I have to go with them to eat or else buy my own stuff, so I pick to get free food.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You're an Eidolon?  I wasn't making an exhaustive list of all the things that don't die, either.



 Rystil Arden doth a Telepath Eidolon be


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I also drink gallons and gallons of fruit juice, so that's got some planty goodness.
> 
> They're lunatics, and they don't have proper kitchen materials, so I have to go with them to eat or else buy my own stuff, so I pick to get free food.



Ah, sugar.  That'll do it too.

But you eat meals at more normal intervals with them?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Rystil Arden doth a Telepath Eidolon be



What about verbal components?  You're just an eye!

Ooh, a character?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ah, sugar.  That'll do it too.
> 
> But you eat meals at more normal intervals with them?



 1/day for dinner, rather than 1/36 hours.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What about verbal components?  You're just an eye!
> 
> Ooh, a character?



 I'm not just an eye, I have one.  And besides, no need for verbal or somatic components for psionics; that's why psions can cast in full-plate with no spell failure.  And yeah, Rystil is a character of mine.  He was killed by a housecat and now he's an eidolon (and he still loses in a fight to 3 housecats at level 4).


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 1/day for dinner, rather than 1/36 hours.



Sigh.  Less crazy, but still.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm not just an eye, I have one.  And besides, no need for verbal or somatic components for psionics; that's why psions can cast in full-plate with no spell failure.  And yeah, Rystil is a character of mine.  He was killed by a housecat and now he's an eidolon (and he still loses in a fight to 3 housecats at level 4).



I thought some powers had verbal.

Seems like Rystil dies a lot, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sigh.  Less crazy, but still.



 Not really.  That's a lot of pasta.  And looking at the juice bottle, it seems that I drink something like 4 litres of juice a week, and also 3 or 4 lbs of pasta worth of food with other stuff on top.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought some powers had verbal.
> 
> Seems like Rystil dies a lot, though.



 No powers have any components, but they do have telltale manifestations that show that someone is manifesting.  But they don't have any requirement on my part, they just happen.

Rystil has never died since his pre-game death because he uses the most nefarious low-level invincibility combo that I have ever seen.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not really.  That's a lot of pasta.  And looking at the juice bottle, it seems that I drink something like 4 litres of juice a week, and also 3 or 4 lbs of pasta worth of food with other stuff on top.



Not big into culinary variety?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Rystil has never died since his pre-game death because he uses the most nefarious low-level invincibility combo that I have ever seen.



Which is?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not big into culinary variety?



 I was converting the food into pasta equivalency because I happen to know how much the pasta weighs since its in little boxes (the other stuff, I have no idea how much it is)


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I was converting the food into pasta equivalency because I happen to know how much the pasta weighs since its in little boxes (the other stuff, I have no idea how much it is)



I dont think "pasta" is a standard unit of measurement.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Which is?



 Ghost Ride + Psionics.

Ghost Ride lets me ride along inside someone's body, albeit I can't possess them, so I can only take purely mental actions.  Psionics is purely mental.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ghost Ride + Psionics.
> 
> Ghost Ride lets me ride along inside someone's body, albeit I can't possess them, so I can only take purely mental actions.  Psionics is purely mental.



And Ghost Ride is...?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I dont think "pasta" is a standard unit of measurement.



 No, but pound is


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And Ghost Ride is...?



 A feat for eidolons.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> A feat for eidolons.



Okay, that was my guess.  Cool.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, but pound is



But you converted to pasta first.  Is your diet more diverse than pasta and sauce?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Okay, that was my guess.  Cool.



 Yup.  So I just need minions with many hit points.  And in exchange for risking life and limb at my whims, Rystil casts Attraction on pretty girls for them so that they can have some fun leisure activities.  Of course, with Rystil inside their body, he can feel what they feel too.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup.  So I just need minions with many hit points.  And in exchange for risking life and limb at my whims, Rystil casts Attraction on pretty girls for them so that they can have some fun leisure activities.  Of course, with Rystil inside their body, he can feel what they feel too.



Got any eidolon in you?

Does that work with Astral Constructs as well?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But you converted to pasta first.  Is your diet more diverse than pasta and sauce?



 I converted to pasta because I know how much the pasta weighs 

My diet is more diverse than pasta and sauce.  I am a vegetarian, so no meat.  That still leaves me with some excellent options concerning rice and breads, not to mention different styles of pizza.  And every so often, I indulge myself and bake a nice, warm batch of chocolate chip cookies,eating some and giving the rest away to my floormates. 

But different styles of pasta are the normal meal for me.


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, you convert pounds to pasta?  If you converted (other food) to pasta, I don't see how you can do that without some sort of standard.

Cool, a vegetarian!  What are you favorite meals?  Just pastas?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Got any eidolon in you?
> 
> Does that work with Astral Constructs as well?



 I don't believe it works on Astral Constructs.  It only works on things that have a life force.  Besides, when the AC runs out of juice, I'm exposed, whereas I only have a single round of vulnerability every time one of my hosts dies.  Even if he goes unconscious, I can stay put.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't believe it works on Astral Constructs.  It only works on things that have a life force.  Besides, when the AC runs out of juice, I'm exposed, whereas I only have a single round of vulnerability every time one of my hosts dies.  Even if he goes unconscious, I can stay put.



True.  You get hosts due to being an excellent telepath?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, you convert pounds to pasta?  If you converted (other food) to pasta, I don't see how you can do that without some sort of standard.
> 
> Cool, a vegetarian!  What are you favorite meals?  Just pastas?



 Well here's how I figured: I eat about  4 meals a week, and I know that I eat one pound of pasta if my meal is pasta.  Hence, if I theoretically only ate pasta, that leads to 4 pounds.  The mass of my other meals is a mystery to me 


My favourite meals always involve lots of fun carbs.  I think one of my best so far has been when I made a plate of sliced garlic bread topped with a gooey three-cheese combo, and a loaf of Italian-style bread with an olive-oil/cheese/thyme based dipping sauce.  Then the main course was a Vermicelli with garlic-and-four-cheese alfredo topped with some melted mozzerella/romano/parmesan and served with Cranberry juice.  Of course, that time it wasn't all for me.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> True.  You get hosts due to being an excellent telepath?



 Yuppers.  And also due to their being party members.  "Come on man, just fail your will save!"


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well here's how I figured: I eat about  4 meals a week, and I know that I eat one pound of pasta if my meal is pasta.  Hence, if I theoretically only ate pasta, that leads to 4 pounds.  The mass of my other meals is a mystery to me



So you assumed food is all the same mass?  Doesn't pasta absorb water and get heavier when you cook it?


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> My favourite meals always involve lots of fun carbs.  I think one of my best so far has been when I made a plate of sliced garlic bread topped with a gooey three-cheese combo, and a loaf of Italian-style bread with an olive-oil/cheese/thyme based dipping sauce.  Then the main course was a Vermicelli with garlic-and-four-cheese alfredo topped with some melted mozzerella/romano/parmesan and served with Cranberry juice.  Of course, that time it wasn't all for me.



Hm, sounds good and not too make.  Should remember that.

I do a barbecue thing every six months or so, where I invite a _ton_ of people to my house and we eat lots of food (I slow-cook pork for 12+ hours) and talk and joke around and goof off and play games and listen to music, etc, etc.  You get the idea.  Well, a few of my friends are vegetarians so I always try to make sure there's something for them, but I have a tough time thinking of vegetarian foods for them.  I have an awesome salad, but I'd like more variety.  Pasta is harder, I think, to serve at a gathering like that -- especially vermicelli.  I could go for something with smaller pieces and it might work, though.  That bread thing I could whip up pretty fast.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yuppers.  And also due to their being party members.  "Come on man, just fail your will save!"



I'd guess they don't like that... I know I wouldn't.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So you assumed food is all the same mass?  Doesn't pasta absorb water and get heavier when you cook it?
> Hm, sounds good and not too make.  Should remember that.
> 
> I do a barbecue thing every six months or so, where I invite a _ton_ of people to my house and we eat lots of food (I slow-cook pork for 12+ hours) and talk and joke around and goof off and play games and listen to music, etc, etc.  You get the idea.  Well, a few of my friends are vegetarians so I always try to make sure there's something for them, but I have a tough time thinking of vegetarian foods for them.  I have an awesome salad, but I'd like more variety.  Pasta is harder, I think, to serve at a gathering like that -- especially vermicelli.  I could go for something with smaller pieces and it might work, though.  That bread thing I could whip up pretty fast.



 I'm sure my assumption was faulty.  Making bad assumptions and then shrugging off the problems is what theoretical science is all about 

As for the food, yeah, I've found its easy to make and quite delicious.  If you want a pasta that has smaller pieces, there's always those sea shells.  They are nice because if you stir them right in the sauce and grate/sprinkle the cheese on them correctly, you can get the cheese and sauce to melt and coalesce on the inside of the piece so that you pick up additional sauce and cheese inside the pasta whenever you bring a piece up to your mouth.  

Being a vegetarian, and also not particularly enjoying salad as it is rather bland, I had to find some good stuff to eat.  I imagine I have eaten so many different varieties of pasta that I can't remember them all.  I just whip out all my spices and cheeses and sauce and decide randomly what I'm going to concoct


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'd guess they don't like that... I know I wouldn't.



 Its not like I can control their actions though


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm sure my assumption was faulty.  Making bad assumptions and then shrugging off the problems is what theoretical science is all about



Well, yes.  Although when you use it in practice (I hope you don't just eat _in theory_), you _might_ not want to assume too many things.  You might end up unwell.


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As for the food, yeah, I've found its easy to make and quite delicious.  If you want a pasta that has smaller pieces, there's always those sea shells.  They are nice because if you stir them right in the sauce and grate/sprinkle the cheese on them correctly, you can get the cheese and sauce to melt and coalesce on the inside of the piece so that you pick up additional sauce and cheese inside the pasta whenever you bring a piece up to your mouth.



That's what I was thinking, yeah.  Or the bow ties.


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Being a vegetarian, and also not particularly enjoying salad as it is rather bland, I had to find some good stuff to eat.  I imagine I have eaten so many different varieties of pasta that I can't remember them all.  I just whip out all my spices and cheeses and sauce and decide randomly what I'm going to concoct



Bland?  Nono, bland is the last adjective you'd use for a good salad.  A good salad always has at least one sort of surprise... maybe some orange, maybe some walnut, maybe a bitter lettuce to go with a sweet vinegrette...  never bland.  The one I usually have is a brocolli/cranberry salad.  It's amazing in the weirdest way ever.

And your pasta method reminds me of macaroni and cheese.  In Red Badge of Courage, the soldiers would get a huge bowl, fill it with pasta, add cheese, and that was their supper.  The common way to eat pasta was very similar, adding whatever ingredients you had on hand.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its not like I can control their actions though



Riiight.  When you get teleport or dim door, you'll use that to go from host to host, probably.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Read Huxley's Brave New World.  Its all about that.




I tried, but I decedied that I have had my fill with disutopias - Orwell, Rand, Skinner, Kafica I made it partway though Huxley and gave up, his book is sitting on my return to the library pile now.  Life of Pi makes more sense  

Yes Im doing the catch up/post thing I should be current in 10 min or so.


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I tried, but I decedied that I have had my fill with disutopias - Orwell, Rand, Skinner, Kafica I made it partway though Huxley and gave up, his book is sitting on my return to the library pile now.  Life of Pi makes more sense
> 
> Yes Im doing the catch up/post thing I should be current in 10 min or so.



Brave New World is particularly famous, I believe.  It is rather weird, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, yes.  Although when you use it in practice (I hope you don't just eat _in theory_), you _might_ not want to assume too many things.  You might end up unwell.
> That's what I was thinking, yeah.  Or the bow ties.
> Bland?  Nono, bland is the last adjective you'd use for a good salad.  A good salad always has at least one sort of surprise... maybe some orange, maybe some walnut, maybe a bitter lettuce to go with a sweet vinegrette...  never bland.  The one I usually have is a brocolli/cranberry salad.  It's amazing in the weirdest way ever.
> 
> And your pasta method reminds me of macaroni and cheese.  In Red Badge of Courage, the soldiers would get a huge bowl, fill it with pasta, add cheese, and that was their supper.  The common way to eat pasta was very similar, adding whatever ingredients you had on hand.



 The bow ties are good for pasta salads, althoug they don't hold chunks as well.

As for the pasta method, I don't just throw everything in there; I have far too many different spices and cheeses and sauces to do that without making something chimerical.  I just look around and then say, "Aha, we're going to slice up these plum tomatoes and add some red pepper, a pinch of basil and grate some romano and parmesan to mix in." or something like that.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, well it gets really weird when we are all online and still posting and you send in replies to something we said the day before in the middle of the discussion.  Weird me out at least




Sorry I may be doing this as well


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Brave New World is particularly famous, I believe.  It is rather weird, though.



 My Ford, are you taking Lenina to the Feelies again tonight Jdvn1?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Sorry I may be doing this as well



Hmmm....just maybe!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Riiight.  When you get teleport or dim door, you'll use that to go from host to host, probably.



 Hmm...I should have the ability to control my hosts by then


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The bow ties are good for pasta salads, althoug they don't hold chunks as well.



Oh, okay.  What about the tube ones?  I'm trying to keep my options open.


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As for the pasta method, I don't just throw everything in there; I have far too many different spices and cheeses and sauces to do that without making something chimerical.  I just look around and then say, "Aha, we're going to slice up these plum tomatoes and add some red pepper, a pinch of basil and grate some romano and parmesan to mix in." or something like that.



Well, you just reminded me of it.  And now you're reminding me of my mom's herb garden.  Rosemary, basil, thyme, mint, oregano... it's a smell to behold.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Okay, here's what you need: An umbrella, a box of nails, some glue, a hammer, a salmon, a chainsaw, a box of matches, and a bucket.




Im gonna need a stack of treated 2x4s as well If you want anything you can live in.  And can I trade a Circular saw for the chainsaw?


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Sorry I may be doing this as well



I think it's funny, though!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> My Ford, are you taking Lenina to the Feelies again tonight Jdvn1?



  Mind you, I'm not a huge fan of the book.  It's alright, but not my cup of tea.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...I should have the ability to control my hosts by then



And annoy them further?


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Im gonna need a stack of treated 2x4s as well If you want anything you can live in.  And can I trade a Circular saw for the chainsaw?



... They're not supposed to actually be useful!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, okay.  What about the tube ones?  I'm trying to keep my options open.
> Well, you just reminded me of it.  And now you're reminding me of my mom's herb garden.  Rosemary, basil, thyme, mint, oregano... it's a smell to behold.



 The tube ones are pretty good for that too, particularly depending on which "tube ones" you choose.  Rigatoni, for instance, will sometimes be shallowly curved, which can allow it to hold the sauce, and better yet for that are the penne rigati with the little grooves along the sides.

Herb garden...mmmm!  I don't have mint, I'll admit it


----------



## Evilhalfling

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Though on second thought, I guess everyone is going to die, so you're right




Arcoss strange Eons 
Even Death may Die


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Mind you, I'm not a huge fan of the book.  It's alright, but not my cup of tea.



 For what its worth, I agree with Huxley in his letter to Orwell that his dystopia is more likely to come into being than the Oceania of 1984 

Besides, a gram is better than a damn, and everybody belongs to everybody else!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The tube ones are pretty good for that too, particularly depending on which "tube ones" you choose.  Rigatoni, for instance, will sometimes be shallowly curved, which can allow it to hold the sauce, and better yet for that are the penne rigati with the little grooves along the sides.
> 
> Herb garden...mmmm!  I don't have mint, I'll admit it



Hey, congrats on level 2!

I like the groves.  Penne Rigati -- I never remember the names of all the varieties of pasta.  There are way too many.  Even way too many flavors.

My mom is very proud of her garden, most of all the herbs.  Two types of oregano, two or three types of mint... I forget what all is in there, I always leave some out.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> For what its worth, I agree with Huxley in his letter to Orwell that his dystopia is more likely to come into being than the Oceania of 1984
> 
> Besides, a gram is better than a damn, and everybody belongs to everybody else!



As an optimist, I don't think either dystopia will occur.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, congrats on level 3!
> 
> I like the groves. Penne Rigati -- I never remember the names of all the varieties of pasta. There are way too many. Even way too many flavors.
> 
> My mom is very proud of her garden, most of all the herbs. Two types of oregano, two or three types of mint... I forget what all is in there, I always leave some out.



Hey, guess I am level 2!

I know the names of the pasta because I buy them all the time. I even know weird ones like Campanalle (and those bowties you mentioned are called Farfalle).

My grandfather used to have a huge garden, full of colourful flowers and ponds with Japanese koi, that constantly showed up in gardening magazines, and there was a small section for edible foodstuffs, as my grandmother was an accomplished cook. When she died, though, he had to sell the garden.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey, guess I am level 2!



You didn't feel yourself getting more powerful, and able to take more hits?


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I know the names of the pasta because I buy them all the time.  I even know weird ones like Campanalle (and those bowties you mentioned are called Farfalle).



Well, I know a _few_ of them, but not as well as I should, probably.  Have you seen the fish flavored pastas?  Or the vegetable or fruit flavored pastas?  They get rather creative.


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> My grandfather used to have a huge garden, full of colourful flowers and ponds with Japanese koi, that constantly showed up in gardening magazines, and there was a small section for edible foodstuffs, as my grandmother was an accomplished cook.  When she died, though, he had to sell the garden.



Ah, what a shame.  My mother's garden isn't that big, but it's full of flowers and herbs.  She doesn't know a _lot_ about gardening, but she's an amazing cook and the herbs are how she got into gardening.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... They're not supposed to actually be useful!




Yes but Ive done enough construction that  having most of the supplies makes me want to build stuff. 
That may also have something to do with the fact that I was touring a New Urbanist community this morning that is still in the process of being built.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You didn't feel yourself getting more powerful, and able to take more hits?
> Well, I know a _few_ of them, but not as well as I should, probably.  Have you seen the fish flavored pastas?  Or the vegetable or fruit flavored pastas?  They get rather creative.
> Ah, what a shame.  My mother's garden isn't that big, but it's full of flowers and herbs.  She doesn't know a _lot_ about gardening, but she's an amazing cook and the herbs are how she got into gardening.



 Hmm...haven't seen the weird-flavoured ones.  I just know the shapes, I guess.  After that time when they actually asked pasta shapes as a trivia category and I got one wrong, I don't want it to happen again if it comes up again


----------



## Evilhalfling

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> For what its worth, I agree with Huxley in his letter to Orwell that his dystopia is more likely to come into being than the Oceania of 1984
> 
> Besides, a gram is better than a damn, and everybody belongs to everybody else!




Really with the 9month conver belt that  oxygen starves the lower classes so they will be less intelligent? 
Orwell seems kinder, and less technologically based (of course it has been many years since I read 1984) 

Im caught up, more or less.


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Yes but Ive done enough construction that  having most of the supplies makes me want to build stuff.
> That may also have something to do with the fact that I was touring a New Urbanist community this morning that is still in the process of being built.



Hm, that's pretty neat.  Next time, I'll try to throw more random things in there.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Really with the 9month conver belt that oxygen starves the lower classes so they will be less intelligent?
> Orwell seems kinder, and less technologically based (of course it has been many years since I read 1984)
> 
> Im caught up, more or less.



Orwell's is a lot less kind. The whole point of BNW is for the people to be happy.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...haven't seen the weird-flavoured ones.  I just know the shapes, I guess.  After that time when they actually asked pasta shapes as a trivia category and I got one wrong, I don't want it to happen again if it comes up again



Yeah, in Italy, they have tons of flavors as well as shapes.  Then again, a lot of pasta consumed is home-made.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, in Italy, they have tons of flavors as well as shapes.  Then again, a lot of pasta consumed is home-made.



 Hmm...when I went to Italy, I didn't see any weird flavours.  Maybe I didn't go where they have them.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...when I went to Italy, I didn't see any weird flavours.  Maybe I didn't go where they have them.



Hm, dunno.  My parents went all around Italy and Spain and saw them.  There's also a specialty store in downtown Houston (ah, the luxuries of a big city), that imports them.  Then again, I know people that out of their ways to look for culinary oddities.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Great I catch up, and you guys take off, ah well. 
there should be some refrence to fetus in my previous post. 

I actually found Kafica's The Trial as the most realistic.  A decentralized oppresive society where everyone thinks that all desisions are made at some mysterious upper level of control.  I understod it as there is no upper layer, just endless levels of buearcracy.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, dunno.  My parents went all around Italy and Spain and saw them.  There's also a specialty store in downtown Houston (ah, the luxuries of a big city), that imports them.  Then again, I know people that out of their ways to look for culinary oddities.



 Ah, there you go.  We weren't looking for food oddities, just Roman and Greek sites, and Renaissance art


----------



## Evilhalfling

you know hitting the refresh button does'nt help when you have the last post on a page.


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Great I catch up, and you guys take off, ah well.
> there should be some refrence to fetus in my previous post.



Is that what the cryptic lines were?  I didn't recognize it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, there you go.  We weren't looking for food oddities, just Roman and Greek sites, and Renaissance art



Ah, my parents didn't have time for very much of the art.  They went with friends and visited their families.  You get a very different feel for foreign countries from the POV of the citizens.


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> you know hitting the refresh button does'nt help when you have the last post on a page.



  I hate it when I do that.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is that what the cryptic lines were?  I didn't recognize it.




the " Across strange eons? "
HP Lovecraft 
quoting from the Necronmoicon 

I /\/\ Lovecraft
--\  /
---v


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> the " Across strange eons? "
> HP Lovecraft
> quoting from the Necronmoicon
> 
> I /\/\ Lovecraft
> --\  /
> ---v



That's the ticket.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ah, my parents didn't have time for very much of the art.  They went with friends and visited their families.  You get a very different feel for foreign countries from the POV of the citizens.



 Ah.  That's a big difference.  My family did that in Spain, stayed with my parents' friends that is, and it was a whole lot more boring than Italy.  Now, we did travel Italy with those same people, and also some friends from England, but when we were in Spain with the Spaniards, they would show my parents their random relatives and there wouldn't be anything interesting to do.  Except Alhambra, but the tour there was pretty awful.  Oh, and the Roman ruins at Merida were decently cool.

Now my favourite places to visit were definitely Greece (Greek myth guy here!), Italy, and then probably Japan and China.  Though I am going to Turkey this year to finish off my tour of Ancient Greece so that might go up there too.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah.  That's a big difference.  My family did that in Spain, stayed with my parents' friends that is, and it was a whole lot more boring than Italy.  Now, we did travel Italy with those same people, and also some friends from England, but when we were in Spain with the Spaniards, they would show my parents their random relatives and there wouldn't be anything interesting to do.  Except Alhambra, but the tour there was pretty awful.  Oh, and the Roman ruins at Merida were decently cool.
> 
> Now my favourite places to visit were definitely Greece (Greek myth guy here!), Italy, and then probably Japan and China.  Though I am going to Turkey this year to finish off my tour of Ancient Greece so that might go up there too.



I didn't get to go with my parents -- they went for their 25th anniversary.  They spent a lot of time shopping, apparently, and sight-seeing.  The countryside is also beautiful.

I haven't had that much of a chance to travel -- I've been to Puerto Rico, Venezuela, and some places in the US.  That's about it.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ah, my parents didn't have time for very much of the art.  They went with friends and visited their families.  You get a very different feel for foreign countries from the POV of the citizens.




Yeah I agree, 
Touring Belfast with the locals,  was mindblowing 
little comments like, here was where we were shot at, and the fact that the riots as much from bordem as any good cause, a good Football game will cancel most _Irish _riots.   
I learned more in a week there then I did from all the news I had ever listened to.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I didn't get to go with my parents -- they went for their 25th anniversary.  They spent a lot of time shopping, apparently, and sight-seeing.  The countryside is also beautiful.
> 
> I haven't had that much of a chance to travel -- I've been to Puerto Rico, Venezuela, and some places in the US.  That's about it.



 Never been south of Mexico myself, and even that was scary.  Went to Europe lots though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Yeah I agree,
> Touring Belfast with the locals,  was mindblowing
> little comments like, here was where we were shot at, and the fact that the riots as much from bordem as any good cause, a good Football game will cancel most _Irish _riots.
> I learned more in a week there then I did from all the news I had ever listened to.



That's cool, I almost went to Ireland once...  do people get shot at often?  My uncle was held up by a robber with a gun, once, but my uncle (the badass that he is) wrestled the gun away from the guy and shot _him_.


----------



## Evilhalfling

hmm class awaits - 
*wave*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, starches.  You probably need more vegetables and such, but that sauce probably has enough in it to get by.  Do you eat differently with your parents?




You'd hope so. Everyone needs from the "basic 4 food groups" every day. Not just starches, those are what make ya fat.   

As I'm saying this, I'm fixing spaghetti....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm not just an eye, I have one.  And besides, no need for verbal or somatic components for psionics; that's why psions can cast in full-plate with no spell failure.  And yeah, Rystil is a character of mine.  He was killed by a housecat and now he's an eidolon (and he still loses in a fight to 3 housecats at level 4).




Those ECLs are a killer, aren't they?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Never been south of Mexico myself, and even that was scary.  Went to Europe lots though.



Ah, well my family is from Venezuela and I have an aunt in Puerto Rico.  Beautiful place, huge mountains... in Puerto Rico, I went repelling, hiking, cave-delving, and I floated down a river.  That was cool.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You'd hope so. Everyone needs from the "basic 4 food groups" every day. Not just starches, those are what make ya fat.
> 
> As I'm saying this, I'm fixing spaghetti....



 Oh, I'm hardly fat.  Trust me.


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> hmm class awaits -
> *wave*



Have fun!


----------



## Evilhalfling

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's cool, I almost went to Ireland once...  do people get shot at often?  My uncle was held up by a robber with a gun, once, but my uncle (the badass that he is) wrestled the gun away from the guy and shot _him_.




He was in the wrong part of town (as a catholic) and was taking pictures of murals. 
this took place as the ceasefire was new and unstable.  Beatings are far more common than shootings. 

 Would you believe they tell each other apart by last name and accent? the accent is thicker among the lower classes.  By the time I left I could distiguish it, but I dont think I could anymore .


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Those ECLs are a killer, aren't they?



 Eidolons don't have any ECL at all   What's killer is the d4 HD.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You'd hope so. Everyone needs from the "basic 4 food groups" every day. Not just starches, those are what make ya fat.
> 
> As I'm saying this, I'm fixing spaghetti....



Well, if you eat nothing but starch, and only once a day, it's pretty different.


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> He was in the wrong part of town (as a catholic) and was taking pictures of murals.
> this took place as the ceasefire was new and unstable.  Beatings are far more common than shootings.
> 
> Would you believe they tell each other apart by last name and accent? the accent is thicker among the lower classes.  By the time I left I could distiguish it, but I dont think I could anymore .



Note to self: When in Ireland, bring bullet proof vest and brass knuckles.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ah, well my family is from Venezuela and I have an aunt in Puerto Rico.  Beautiful place, huge mountains... in Puerto Rico, I went repelling, hiking, cave-delving, and I floated down a river.  That was cool.



 Ah, that sounds fun.  I went hiking down the Samaria Gorge on Crete.  Supposedly the most beautiful walk in Europe.  It was really harsh terrain though, and I got a killer burn afterwards.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, that sounds fun.  I went hiking down the Samaria Gorge on Crete.  Supposedly the most beautiful walk in Europe.  It was really harsh terrain though, and I got a killer burn afterwards.



That's the advantage of caves.    Nice temperature throughout, though.  Just be careful for the guano and their respective bats.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's the advantage of caves.    Nice temperature throughout, though.  Just be careful for the guano and their respective bats.



 Ah, not sunburn.  Muscle burn.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Yes Im doing the catch up/post thing I should be current in 10 min or so.





Join the "catch-up" club!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> you know hitting the refresh button does'nt help when you have the last post on a page.




Nope, it doesn't... Alas.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, not sunburn.  Muscle burn.



Oh, yes.  Unavoidable.  It fun before then, though.


----------



## Darkness

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I dunno.. I'm not freaked out..



 Of course not. It was a trap.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Darkness said:
			
		

> Of course not. It was a trap.




"IT'S A TRAP!"-->Admiral Ackbar


----------



## Darkness

Yep. I'm always happy to incorporate Ackbar references into a thread.


----------



## ASH

What trap..? Theres a trap...?

I dont see a trap...?


----------



## Kemrain

Darkness said:
			
		

> Of course not. It was a trap.



The worst part was that I read that as "Tarp."

- Kemrain the Totally Not Getting It.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The worst part was that I read that as "Tarp."
> 
> - Kemrain the Totally Not Getting It.



 Because tarps are much more common than traps online?


----------



## Kemrain

This is strange.. One of my molars either shifted over night or became very sharp, because it's biting into my cheek when I open my mouth wide, like when I yawn.  Oow. That sucks.

- Kemrain the Sharp-Molared.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> This is strange.. One of my molars either shifted over night or became very sharp, because it's biting into my cheek when I open my mouth wide, like when I yawn.  Oow. That sucks.
> 
> - Kemrain the Sharp-Molared.



 Maybe your molar is bipolar?


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Because tarps are much more common than traps online?



Because I'm lesdyxic?

- Kemrian the Sideways.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Maybe your molar is bipolar?



...Seems unlikley.

- Kemrain the Smiling and Backing away from the Crazy Man.


----------



## Kemrain

JoyDiv said:
			
		

> Not oozes (Cro).  Nor constructs (me).  I don't know about concepts (Kemrain).
> 
> Eyes, though, yes.



I'm a concept? Cool. I'll take it.

- Kemrain the Concept.


----------



## Goblyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> This is strange.. One of my molars either shifted over night or became very sharp, because it's biting into my cheek when I open my mouth wide, like when I yawn.  Oow. That sucks.
> 
> - Kemrain the Sharp-Molared.




I've had that happen too; you're not alone.  I've no idea how the hell your tooth got in my mouth, though.

On a side note, sometimes I find myself staring at your avatar and waiting for it to stop at something.

Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Kemrain

Goblyn said:
			
		

> I've had that happen too; you're not alone.  I've no idea how the hell your tooth got in my mouth, though.



If it's all the same.. I'd like my tooth back. Maybe we switched..


			
				Goblyn Again said:
			
		

> On a side note, sometimes I find myself staring at your avatar and waiting for it to stop at something.



It does that to people. I like it. Glad to know that some folks look at it. And, it never does stop.



			
				Goblyn Yet Again said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd let you know.



I'm pleased you did.

- Kemrain the Feeling Loved.


----------



## Darkness

ASH said:
			
		

> What trap..? Theres a trap...?
> 
> I dont see a trap...?



 Oh, not to worry. There is no trap, of course.

Anyway. Now, if you'd just move a little more to the left...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> If it's all the same.. I'd like my tooth back. Maybe we switched..
> It does that to people. I like it. Glad to know that some folks look at it. And, it never does stop.
> 
> I'm pleased you did.
> 
> - Kemrain the Feeling Loved.



 ...I've gotten it to stop.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The worst part was that I read that as "Tarp."
> 
> - Kemrain the Totally Not Getting It.




Or needing sleep.....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Oh, not to worry. There is no trap, of course.
> 
> Anyway. Now, if you'd just move a little more to the left...



 Since most of the people on the boards are gamers, they might have to come back when you have the full size trapdoor.  Like when Peter went to see Mayor West


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ...I've gotten it to stop.




You stared it down into submission.


----------



## Goblyn

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ...I've gotten it to stop.




That and you've got over 3000 posts in two months, worked for NASA ... I don't even know what to think of you anymore Rystil.

Kemrain, you can have your tooth back ... it's just another one to floss and my jaw isn't big enough for them all anyway.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Since most of the people on the boards are gamers, they might have to come back when you have the full size trapdoor.  Like when Peter went to see Mayor West



 *wanders off to order Grimtooth's Traps*


----------



## Rystil Arden

Goblyn said:
			
		

> That and you've got over 3000 posts in two months, worked for NASA ... I don't even know what to think of you anymore Rystil.
> 
> Kemrain, you can have your tooth back ... it's just another one to floss and my jaw isn't big enough for them all anyway.



 Wanna know the secret?  Stare closely at Kemrain's avatar, and while you do so, hit refresh.  Did it work for you?


----------



## Goblyn

Boy these hivemind threads move fast. Or at least this in does.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> *wanders off to order Grimtooth's Traps*



 Too bad NG isn't finished with the new updated Grimtooth's Traps yet :\.  I wanted to pick that as my free grand prize for winning their story contest, but I just picked Lost City of Barakus and Glades of Death instead.  Heard they were supposed to be good...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Boy these hivemind threads move fast. Or at least this in does.



Its often much faster than this...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Since most of the people on the boards are gamers, they might have to come back when you have the full size trapdoor.  Like when Peter went to see Mayor West




Yeah, but how many gamers have rogue levels?


----------



## Goblyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah, but how many gamers have rogue levels?




Exactly 72, but I can't tell you who they are.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah, but how many gamers have rogue levels?



 No, I meant that gamers might be too big to fit in the smaller trapdoor.  You know, like in Family Guy?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, I meant that gamers might be too big to fit in the smaller trapdoor.  You know, like in Family Guy?




Never watched it.

::waits for the shocked reactions::


----------



## Rystil Arden

> worked for NASA



Well, you don't have to be a rocket scientist to work for...wait...bad analogy.  Anyways, as I said before, it sounds a lot more impressive than it was.  NASA wanted me to do some Legendre-function transform based mapping, specifically using the transforms for conversion from a quadcube format (big cube) to a Healpix format (weird polyhedron thingy closer to a sphere) for mapping Cosmic Microwave Background radiation to detect wavelength fluctuations that implied density fluctuations in the early universe.  And come on, you know how much gamers like polyhedrons, right?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Never watched it.
> 
> ::waits for the shocked reactions::



 ::GASP!::

Infidel!

I suppose you watched all those Star Trek episodes instead?


----------



## Goblyn

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> NASA wanted me to do some Legendre-function transform based mapping, specifically using the transforms for conversion from a quadcube format (big cube) to a Healpix format (weird polyhedron thingy closer to a sphere) for mapping Cosmic Microwave Background radiation to detect wavelength fluctuations that implied density fluctuations in the early universe.




I don't know anyone who wouldn't just smack me if I said something like this. Don't downplay it though; I'm considered rather smart and I've never headr the words 'quadcube' or 'healpix'. In fact, since we're typing, I still haven't heard them



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And come on, you know how much gamers like polyhedrons, right?




Boy do I.


----------



## megamania

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, you don't have to be a rocket scientist to work for...wait...bad analogy.  Anyways, as I said before, it sounds a lot more impressive than it was.  NASA wanted me to do some Legendre-function transform based mapping, specifically using the transforms for conversion from a quadcube format (big cube) to a Healpix format (weird polyhedron thingy closer to a sphere) for mapping Cosmic Microwave Background radiation to detect wavelength fluctuations that implied density fluctuations in the early universe.  And come on, you know how much gamers like polyhedrons, right?




uhhh I can draw ...sorta.....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Goblyn said:
			
		

> I don't know anyone who wouldn't just smack me if I said something like this. Don't downplay it though; I'm considered rather smart and I've never headr the words 'quadcube' or 'healpix'. In fact, since we're typing, I still haven't heard them
> 
> 
> 
> Boy do I.



Google "Healpix" and "Quadcube Pixelization" (remember to spell it wrong, with a 'z') for more info 

Edit: Oh, and Google them separately, they're two different things


----------



## Goblyn

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Google "Healpix" and "Quadcube Pixelization" (remember to spell it wrong, with a 'z') for more info





I'm Canadian. It's spelled correctly with a z(pronounced "zed") for me;

I didn't expect to understand. 

Oh, and from a link someone here on enworld provided, Here's a random fact about Vin Diesel:

 God refuses to give Vin Diesel a soul until Vin Diesel gives back God's underwear.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Goblyn said:
			
		

> I'm Canadian. It's spelled correctly with a z(pronounced "zed") for me;
> 
> I didn't expect to understand.
> 
> Oh, and from a link someone here on enworld provided, Here's a random fact about Vin Diesel:
> 
> God refuses to give Vin Diesel a soul until Vin Diesel gives back God's underwear.



 How else would you pronounce it?  Hopefully not 'ZEE'.  'ZEE' just sounds lame.


----------



## Goblyn

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> How else would you pronounce it?  Hopefully not 'ZEE'.  'ZEE' just sounds lame.




Yes, it does; and yes, I have headr it pronouced that way.

...

I've typed 'headr' instead of heard twice in two different posts, and it took three tries to get it right this time.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Yes, it does; and yes, I have headr it pronouced that way.
> 
> ...
> 
> I've typed 'headr' instead of heard twice in two different posts, and it took three tries to get it right this time.



 Most Americans pronounce it 'ZEE' but I didn't know that some people did it in Canada too.


----------



## Goblyn

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Most Americans pronounce it 'ZEE' but I didn't know that some people did it in Canada too.




Inevitably, it is. We're under a lot of American influence here. I know when I was younger I didn't know the difference between being Canadian versus being American and didn't know which I was.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Inevitably, it is. We're under a lot of American influence here. I know when I was younger I didn't know the difference between being Canadian versus being American and didn't know which I was.



 Moose


----------



## Kemrain

Goblyn said:
			
		

> That and you've got over 3000 posts in two months, worked for NASA ... I don't even know what to think of you anymore Rystil.
> 
> Kemrain, you can have your tooth back ... it's just another one to floss and my jaw isn't big enough for them all anyway.



Thanks.. Mine all fit. Even my Wisdom teeth. Lucky me.

- Kemrain the Wise.


----------



## Goblyn

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Moose




Yep. Not to mention 40 pounders, 2-4's, toques, chesterfields, serviettes, getting 'topped-up'.

Oh, and the whole metric/imperial thingy.


Anyway, on a different note: I notice that I joined exactly one year bofore you and you've posted more than 11 time as much as I have. In two months. I think we may have an up-an-coming Crothian.


----------



## Goblyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Thanks.. Mine all fit. Even my Wisdom teeth. Lucky me.
> 
> - Kemrain the Wise.




Those who have had teeth pulled know how lucky you are.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Yep. Not to mention 40 pounders, 2-4's, toques, chesterfields, serviettes, getting 'topped-up'.
> 
> Oh, and the whole metric/imperial thingy.
> 
> 
> Anyway, on a different note: I notice that I joined exactly one year bofore you and you've posted more than 11 time as much as I have. In two months. I think we may have an up-an-coming Crothian.



 Hahaha, I'll never catch Crothian because he had over 28,000 before I started and he still posts around as much as I do each day, if not a little more (his PPD doesn't show it because he must have not posted as much in his earlier days I guess).

Maybe I'll catch those mods with 10k posts if I stay this crazy, but who knows, maybe I'll be banned by then (no warning points yet though )


----------



## Rystil Arden

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Those who have had teeth pulled know how lucky you are.



 Having my wisdom teeth pulled out was pretty bad.  Even though I was quite lucky and the pain died away without any dry-socketing or complications.  It was mostly because of the knockout drugs.  I hate knockout drugs, and any other drugs that affect my body because I like to feel like I am totally in control...


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Having my wisdom teeth pulled out was pretty bad.  Even though I was quite lucky and the pain died away without any dry-socketing or complications.  It was mostly because of the knockout drugs.  I hate knockout drugs, and any other drugs that affect my body because I like to feel like I am totally in control...



Are you ever? Totally, I mean?

- Kemrain the Doubtful.


----------



## Goblyn

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Having my wisdom teeth pulled out was pretty bad.  Even though I was quite lucky and the pain died away without any dry-socketing or complications.  It was mostly because of the knockout drugs.  I hate knockout drugs, and any other drugs that affect my body because I like to feel like I am totally in control...




Me too.  Actually, the day I had it fone I hadn't eaten yet and the dentist told me to go eat something right afterwards. So I went and ate the most difficult bowl of soup in the world. My entire face was numb, to the top of my forehead and my ears. All I had to use was a corner of my mouth. I couldn't even feel my tongue. 

That's a story I'm saving for when I'm the crazy old man in the rocking chair on his porch who tells weird stories all the time.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Are you ever? Totally, I mean?
> 
> - Kemrain the Doubtful.



 At least of my own body, some of the time.  That's the most I can ever hope for...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Me too.  Actually, the day I had it fone I hadn't eaten yet and the dentist told me to go eat something right afterwards. So I went and ate the most difficult bowl of soup in the world. My entire face was numb, to the top of my forehead and my ears. All I had to use was a corner of my mouth. I couldn't even feel my tongue.
> 
> That's a story I'm saving for when I'm the crazy old man in the rocking chair on his porch who tells weird stories all the time.



 Ah, now see, that's where my eating schedule comes in handy.  If you don't know about that weirdness, then you didn't read my random discussion with Jdvn1 on this thread


----------



## Kemrain

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Me too.  Actually, the day I had it fone I hadn't eaten yet and the dentist told me to go eat something right afterwards. So I went and ate the most difficult bowl of soup in the world. My entire face was numb, to the top of my forehead and my ears. All I had to use was a corner of my mouth. I couldn't even feel my tongue.
> 
> That's a story I'm saving for when I'm the crazy old man in the rocking chair on his porch who tells weird stories all the time.



I had a procedure done on my face not too long ago that required lidocane. It was odd, being able to flare one nostrel, and not the other. At least it got me some more practice in moving my face independantly.

- Kemrain the Expressive.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, now see, that's where my eating schedule comes in handy.  If you don't know about that weirdness, then you didn't read my random discussion with Jdvn1 on this thread



I wish I hadn't, you reptilian vegetarian wacko!

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll catch those mods with 10k posts if I stay this crazy, but who knows, maybe I'll be banned by then (no warning points yet though )



 Getting banned from EN World takes some doing, I'm afraid. Not just anyone has what it takes.


----------



## Goblyn

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, now see, that's where my eating schedule comes in handy.  If you don't know about that weirdness, then you didn't read my random discussion with Jdvn1 on this thread




Yeah, I have to confess; I didn't read the thread but for the first and last pages.

On threads this long I don't because then I see stuff that I want to respond to and there's another three pages that wander away from the topic.

One of these days I will settle down, live somewhere, and begin to make things with marked resemblances to schedules.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Getting banned from EN World takes some doing, I'm afraid. Not just anyone has what it takes.



 I'm sure I could do it if I tried hard enough.  Come on, I can be a pretty damn argumentative guy when someone is making unreasonable, illogical, and fallacious points in a discusiion, and I'm even worse when I feel, right or wrong, that I have been personally attacked (as I'm sure this thread has witnessed )


----------



## Goblyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I wish I hadn't, you reptilian vegetarian wacko!
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.




Reptilian vegetarian? That's it. I'm goin' in.

[Edit]: Could you tell me what page(s) that conversation might be on?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Yeah, I have to confess; I didn't read the thread but for the first and last pages.
> 
> On threads this long I don't because then I see stuff that I want to respond to and there's another three pages that wander away from the topic.
> 
> One of these days I will settle down, live somewhere, and begin to make things with marked resemblances to schedules.



 You could always be like Darth K'Trava.  She does respond to those things that people are no longer talking about, and so it shows up right in the middle of the current conversation.  Spices things up a bit


----------



## Kemrain

Darkness said:
			
		

> Getting banned from EN World takes some doing, I'm afraid. Not just anyone has what it takes.



The thread after my calling Rysti names is mentioning banning, and I panic for a second.. Darkness.. don't *do* that!

- Kemrain the Spooked.


----------



## megamania

no fun living that way


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm sure I could do it if I tried hard enough.



 Actively trying would be cheating, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I wish I hadn't, you reptilian vegetarian wacko!
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



 Hey now, I'm not a reptile.  In fact, I must be super-warm-blooded because I'm highly resistant to what other people consider to be cold...women now, they are reptiles.  They need rooms to be really hot before they can feel comfortable


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The thread after my calling Rysti names is mentioning banning, and I panic for a second.. Darkness.. don't *do* that!
> 
> - Kemrain the Spooked.



Oh come now Kemrain. If he had to pick between us, you know that it would be I who was was banned 

After all, he picked your thread not to be locked last time. See, the mods like you more


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey now, I'm not a reptile.  In fact, I must be super-warm-blooded because I'm highly resistant to what other people consider to be cold...women now, they are reptiles.  They need rooms to be really hot before they can feel comfortable



I thought the line was about how once they get into bed their feet drop to sub-zero temparatures.

- Kemrain the Chilly.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh come now Kemrain. If he had to pick between us, you know that it would be I who was was banned
> 
> After all, he picked your thread not to be locked last time. See, the mods like you more



w00t! 

- Kemrain the Beloved by the Mods.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Actively trying would be cheating, though.



 Yeah, I guess if I made a thread that said, "<Insert Political Leader> is a complete idiot who secretly worships <Insert evil demonic figure> while ostensibly a follower of the <Insert common religion> faith, which is a bunch of deception created to trick stupid people into giving them money in exchange for a tissue of lies."  Someone might realise that I was trying


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, I guess if I made a thread that said, "<Insert Political Leader> is a complete idiot who secretly worships <Insert evil demonic figure> while ostensibly a follower of the <Insert common religion> faith, which is a bunch of deception created to trick stupid people into giving them money in exchange for a tissue of lies."  Someone might realise that I was trying



I'd bet that thread'd go 1600 posts...

- Kemrain the Optimist.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I thought the line was about how once they get into bed their feet drop to sub-zero temparatures.
> 
> - Kemrain the Chilly.



 Everyone knows the wives tale that your feet become cold first when you die, and then it moves up, so you die feet first.  That's what caused some early Brits to consider people like Richard III who was born feet-first to be something of an undead, since he entered life in the direction he was supposed to die...


----------



## Goblyn

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, I guess if I made a thread that said, "<Insert Political Leader> is a complete idiot who secretly worships <Insert evil demonic figure> while ostensibly a follower of the <Insert common religion> faith, which is a bunch of deception created to trick stupid people into giving them money in exchange for a tissue of lies."  Someone might realise that I was trying




I'd type the rolling laughing smiley, but I don't know how.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'd bet that thread'd go 1600 posts...
> 
> - Kemrain the Optimist.



 It'd go maybe 8.  And the 8th would be the first mod who spotted it to lock it


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Everyone knows the wives tale that your feet become cold first when you die, and then it moves up, so you die feet first.  That's what caused some early Brits to consider people like Richard III who was born feet-first to be something of an undead, since he entered life in the direction he was supposed to die...



I have no comment about the brittish royal family being undead.

- Kemrain the Paranoid.

Or Deadborn.. Not gonna touch that.

- Kemrain the Live Born, the Placental Mammal.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Goblyn said:
			
		

> I'd type the rolling laughing smiley, but I don't know how.



 Neither do I.  I was lucky to figure out that embarrassed was the ':' followed by the 'o'.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I have no comment about the brittish royal family being undead.
> 
> - Kemrain the Paranoid.
> 
> Or Deadborn.. Not gonna touch that.
> 
> - Kemrain the Live Born, the Placental Mammal.



 He's not a current royal.  Richard III.  You know?  The guy who the later kings rewrote history to make him an evil schemer?  The one who has a pretty-cool movie (also named "Richard II") where Ian McKellan plays him, although he did sound disturbingly like Gandalf while being evil at the same time...


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It'd go maybe 8.  And the 8th would be the first mod who spotted it to lock it



 Yeah, users would likely report it within minutes. It might get almost as many reports as replies.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah, users would likely report it within minutes. It might get almost as many reports as replies.



 It would be fun while it lasted though


----------



## Goblyn

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He's not a current royal.  Richard III.  You know?  The guy who the later kings rewrote history to make him an evil schemer?  The one who has a pretty-cool movie (also named "Richard II") where Ian McKellan plays him, although he did sound disturbingly like Gandalf while being evil at the same time...




If he was *really* evil he'd eat this kitten.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Goblyn said:
			
		

> If he was *really* evil he'd eat this kitten.



 Well he does slaughter people and throw harmful objects at animals for fun in the movie


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He's not a current royal.  Richard III.  You know?  The guy who the later kings rewrote history to make him an evil schemer?  The one who has a pretty-cool movie (also named "Richard II") where Ian McKellan plays him, although he did sound disturbingly like Gandalf while being evil at the same time...



Y'know.. I think my history books skipped over Brittish royalty. Maybe because I'm a yankee. I dunno.  I always found mesopotamia (Mess 'o Potamia) to be mroe interesting.

He was English, right? And royalty? That's abotu all I know.

- Kemrain the Ignorant.


----------



## Goblyn

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well he does slaughter people and throw harmful objects at animals for fun in the movie




I never knew Gandalf was such a meany. That's it. He's off my 'Simulacra of fictional characters to be made' list.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It would be fun while it lasted though



 Yeah, at least for certain values of "fun."


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Y'know.. I think my history books skipped over Brittish royalty. Maybe because I'm a yankee. I dunno.  I always found mesopotamia (Mess 'o Potamia) to be mroe interesting.
> 
> He was English, right? And royalty? That's abotu all I know.
> 
> - Kemrain the Ignorant.



 Go here for some good info (unless a moderator locks the thread because I posted a link in it, in which case don't go there):Richard III

It is pretty long though.  But at least you'll understand the Family Guy where Stewie is audtioning for the King and I after you read the words two or three sentences.


----------



## Goblyn

I just noticed that my sig is gone. Granted it wasn't no secret o' the cosmos, but it has the right of existence just as any pattern of electrons.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Goblyn said:
			
		

> I never knew Gandalf was such a meany. That's it. He's off my 'Simulacra of fictional characters to be made' list.



Not Gandalf, Richard III did it.


----------



## Darkness

Goblyn said:
			
		

> I just noticed that my sig is gone. Granted it wasn't no secret o' the cosmos, but it has the right of existence just as any pattern of electrons.



 You probably have viewing options set to only show each user's sig once per page.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah, at least for certain values of "fun."



 I don't know, I think it would be fun for everyone except the people who believed the things that the thread called lies or supported the leader the thread called an evil idiot


----------



## Rystil Arden

> I always found mesopotamia (Mess 'o Potamia) to be mroe interesting.



There's some interesting stuff going on there.  The Epic of Gilgamesh was a good read, as is info about the Sumerians and the Akkadians, Sargon and such, and how the JudeoChristian "Guy out of the River" story was stolen right out of Akkadian legend of their great king.  

Mohenjo-Daro and Harappa were fascinating Indus Valley city-states, what with their advanced plumbing and stuff.  Amazing!


----------



## Torm

Goblyn said:
			
		

> If he was *really* evil he'd eat this kitten.



Just because he's evil doesn't mean he doesn't have preferences. Maybe he'd rather have puppy.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't know, I think it would be fun for everyone except the people who believed the things that the thread called lies or supported the leader the thread called an evil idiot



 Yeah, you could use an unpopular leader to minimize the number of people calling for your head. Some users would likely consider you a useless troll in any case, though. It's a harsh world, alas.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't know, I think it would be fun for everyone except the people who believed the things that the thread called lies or supported the leader the thread called an evil idiot



It's quite hard to be an evil idiot. Or, rather, it's quite hard to be a nevil idiot _for long_...

- Kemrain the Idiot.


----------



## Goblyn

Darkness said:
			
		

> You probably have viewing options set to only show each user's sig once per page.




That is exactly the case. It looks as if this is a new set of options, the 'Stuff to view' ones.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah, you could use an unpopular leader to minimize the number of people calling for your head. Some users would likely consider you a useless troll in any case, though. It's a harsh world, alas.



 Heehee, well remember, at that point I would just be trying to get banned though, so I could pick a popular world leader with high approval ratings.  Wait, I forgot.  There aren't any of those of which I know...


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There's some interesting stuff going on there.  The Epic of Gilgamesh was a good read, as is info about the Sumerians and the Akkadians, Sargon and such, and how the JudeoChristian "Guy out of the River" story was stolen right out of Akkadian legend of their great king.
> 
> Mohenjo-Daro and Harappa were fascinating Indus Valley city-states, what with their advanced plumbing and stuff.  Amazing!



I'm amazed I followed any of that...

- Kemrain the Diseducated.


----------



## Darkness

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It's quite hard to be an evil idiot. Or, rather, it's quite hard to be a nevil idiot _for long_...



 Depends on how competent your advisors are and whether you tend to force-choke those who displease you.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It's quite hard to be an evil idiot. Or, rather, it's quite hard to be a nevil idiot _for long_...
> 
> - Kemrain the Idiot.



 Neville Chamberlain was very close to being a "Nevil idiot" as you say.  Oh come on, "Let's just give him the Sudetenland.  I'm sure he'll stop if we just let him have the things he took that we told him not to, making it look like we're afraid.  Appeasement is the answer!"


----------



## Goblyn

Torm said:
			
		

> Just because he's evil doesn't mean he doesn't have preferences. Maybe he'd rather have puppy.




But it's the eating of the kitten that proves he's evil. If he wants, he could wait until the evil requirement was changed to puppy. Perhaps by lobbying. See, in my day, if you were really evil, you'd go up to some guy and smack him in the head.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, well remember, at that point I would just be trying to get banned though, so I could pick a popular world leader with high approval ratings.  Wait, I forgot.  There aren't any of those of which I know...



 I thought you wanted people to think it was funny, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm amazed I followed any of that...
> 
> - Kemrain the Diseducated.



 Dammit, I thought you said you studied Mesopotamia!?!?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> I thought you wanted people to think it was funny, though.



That's just the beneficial side-effect


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hey, I linked to a website that says nasty things about a political leader and the thread didn't close.  Hurray!


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey, I linked to a website that says nasty things about a political leader and the thread didn't close.  Hurray!



 Pre-modern politics rarely cause flame wars.


----------



## megamania

How goes it on the Hive today?   It seems quiet on 'Off-Topic' except for this thread.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Pre-modern politics rarely cause flame wars.



 Hmm...you may be right.  Then again, neither do religion-neutral philosophy sites, usually.


----------



## Rystil Arden

megamania said:
			
		

> How goes it on the Hive today?   It seems quiet on 'Off-Topic' except for this thread.



 We're all posting away megamania.  How about you?


----------



## Goblyn

megamania said:
			
		

> How goes it on the Hive today?   It seems quiet on 'Off-Topic' except for this thread.




Because we are the party animals. The movers. The shakers. Welcome to our ENWorld. Woo.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Pre-modern politics rarely cause flame wars.



 Also, there might be someone from this organisation Richard III Society

This is their mission statement:
In the belief that many features of the traditional accounts of the character and career of Richard III are neither supported by sufficient evidence nor reasonably tenable, the Society aims to promote, in every possible way, research into the life and times of Richard III, and to secure a reassessment of the material relating to this period, and of the role of this monarch in English history.


----------



## Kemrain

Torm said:
			
		

> Just because he's evil doesn't mean he doesn't have preferences. Maybe he'd rather have puppy.



That's wrong... Thanks for the eMail. Outgoing very soon.

- Kemrain the Wrong.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That's wrong... Thanks for the eMail. Outgoing very soon.
> 
> - Kemrain the Wrong.



 Bah, you guys and you secret-from-the-hive messages.  Guess your independence hasn't been totally assimilated yet...


----------



## Goblyn

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, you guys and you secret-from-the-hive messages.  Guess your independence hasn't been totally assimilated yet...




More wily tactics must be used; I'm gonna need a blackboard marker, some string, and about three pounds of salt.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Dammit, I thought you said you studied Mesopotamia!?!?



The gap between 'Find Interesting' and 'Studied' is a bit wider than you might imagine.

- Kemrain the Found Interesting.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Then again, neither do religion-neutral philosophy sites, usually.



 You wish.

More importantly... If you have a problem, either write me about it or keep it to yourself - your choice. Either way, stop this sort of comments on the boards.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, you guys and you secret-from-the-hive messages.  Guess your independence hasn't been totally assimilated yet...



And it won't be.. I mean, if it was, we'd all be Crothian.

- Kemrain the "There Must be Secret Power in the Number You Get By Adding All the EN World Postcounts Together..."


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, you guys and you secret-from-the-hive messages.  Guess your independence hasn't been totally assimilated yet...



Well, we would talk about it here, but our threads would be locked and our accounts banned.. Such si the deprevity of our discussions...

- Kemrain the Deprived.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, we would talk about it here, but our threads would be locked and our accounts banned.. Such si the deprevity of our discussions...
> 
> - Kemrain the Deprived.



So you're being oppressed?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> You wish.
> 
> More importantly... If you have a problem, either write me about it or keep it to yourself - your choice. Either way, stop this sort of comments on the boards.



 Heh, guess you don't know when I'm teasing 
As said, I don't have a problem with it


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, we would talk about it here, but our threads would be locked and our accounts banned.. Such si the deprevity of our discussions...
> 
> - Kemrain the Deprived.



How...uh...depraved!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh come now Kemrain. If he had to pick between us, you know that it would be I who was was banned
> 
> After all, he picked your thread not to be locked last time. See, the mods like you more



He'd probably ban both of you, just for kicks.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm a concept? Cool. I'll take it.
> 
> - Kemrain the Concept.



You didn't know you were a concept?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> He'd probably ban both of you, just for kicks.



Careful Jdvn1, I think he thinks that I was being serious (not the best time to bring that one up again I guess)...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Careful Jdvn1, I think he thinks that I was being serious...



Hey, that just makes it easier for my postcount to stay ahead of yours.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, that just makes it easier for my postcount to stay ahead of yours.



 I s'pose so


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So you're being oppressed?



Help! Help! I'm bei.. Eh.. Screw it.

No, I willingly submitted to the rule of Darth Noah and his Grandma stormtroopers.

- Kemrain the Too Wussy to Be a Rebel.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I s'pose so



Thus bringing my plot full-circle!  My dominion will soon be realized!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Help! Help! I'm bei.. Eh.. Screw it.
> 
> No, I willingly submitted to the rule of Darth Noah and his Grandma stormtroopers.
> 
> - Kemrain the Too Wussy to Be a Rebel.



Aren't you too short to be a ... oh, right.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> How...uh...depraved!



Don't you know it!

- Kemrain the Assertive.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Thus bringing my plot full-circle! My dominion will soon be realized!



The circle is now complete? Before you were but a Registered User, but now, you are the Master?


----------



## Kemrain

JoyDiv said:
			
		

> He'd probably ban both of you, just for kicks.



I hope not.. I kinda like it here... then again, I could just make a new account, couldn't I?

- Kemrayn the Novel.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The worst part was that I read that as "Tarp."
> 
> - Kemrain the Totally Not Getting It.





> "IT'S A TARP!"-->Admiral Ackbar



Better?


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> You didn't know you were a concept?



I can conceptualize it, but.. No.

- Kemrain the Conceptulization of a Conceptulized Conception.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The circle is now complete? Before you were but a Registered User, but now, you are the Master?



Well, you haven't been banned _yet_...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Better?



 No, I liked it better with trap.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I hope not.. I kinda like it here... then again, I could just make a new account, couldn't I?
> 
> - Kemrayn the Novel.



"Who's that Niarmek?"


----------



## megamania

oh the humanity of it all.......


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "Who's that Niarmek?"



 Don't mind Nedra Litsyr either


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division said:
			
		

> Thus bringing my plot full-circle!  My dominion will soon be realized!





			
				JoyDiv said:
			
		

> Aren't you too short to be a ... oh, right.





			
				JDivvy said:
			
		

> Better?



Dude.. Lucas must *hate* you.

- Kemrain the Padawan.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I can conceptualize it, but.. No.
> 
> - Kemrain the Conceptulization of a Conceptulized Conception.



I told you before you were concepts.  Oh well.

You still have to see the ASL sign for "concept."  The first thing you'll think is, "... Head explosion?"


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, I liked it better with trap.



It's not as amusing, though.


----------



## Kemrain

JDivtastic said:
			
		

> "Who's that Niarmek?"



I don't know.. but *damn* if I don't hate that guy!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I told you before you were concepts.  Oh well.
> 
> You still have to see the ASL sign for "concept."  The first thing you'll think is, "... Head explosion?"



 Its got the hands coming outwards and upwards from the head, no?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Don't mind Nedra Litsyr either



"Must be a hot girl!"


----------



## Kemrain

JDivvilivvidingdong said:
			
		

> I told you before you were concepts.  Oh well.
> 
> You still have to see the ASL sign for "concept."  The first thing you'll think is, "... Head explosion?"



Can you show me? I have some 'splosives..

- Kemrain the Head Explosion.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Dude.. Lucas must *hate* you.
> 
> - Kemrain the Padawan.



"JDivvy" amuses me.

It's okay if Lucas hates me.  He's not making the last three movies, so I don't care.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "Must be a hot girl!"



 Yeah, like that Lasair I heard about from Crothian


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I don't know.. but *damn* if I don't hate that guy!



You and me both, concept.


----------



## Kemrain

JDivtastic said:
			
		

> "Must be a hot girl!"



I dunno about you, but I'm seeing pink hair...

- Kemrain the Ill.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its got the hands coming outwards and upwards from the head, no?



More or less.  It starts in two fists at the forehead.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You and me both, concept.



 Who could like someone like Niarmek?  Nothing to like about the guy


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Can you show me? I have some 'splosives..
> 
> - Kemrain the Head Explosion.



No flames allowed in sign language.  Poor Lady Acoma...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I dunno about you, but I'm seeing pink hair...
> 
> - Kemrain the Ill.



 And big sparkly blue eyes?


----------



## Kemrain

JDivvywivvy said:
			
		

> "JDivvy" amuses me.
> 
> It's okay if Lucas hates me.  He's not making the last three movies, so I don't care.



The New Jedi Order? I'd give internal organs to see that made! I'd sell my soul to see Kevin Smith direct it!

- Kemrain the Hopng Devilish Isn't Around.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, like that Lasair I heard about from Crothian



Is Lasair a friend of his?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I dunno about you, but I'm seeing pink hair...
> 
> - Kemrain the Ill.



... Maybe you should sit down...

And you're gettin rather creative with my name...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is Lasair a friend of his?



 I don't know, but I heard she's annoying people over on the LEW Boards by calling their friends parasites


----------



## Kemrain

Rysti said:
			
		

> Who could like someone like Niarmek?  Nothing to like about the guy



I know! He's so totally disambiguous.

- Kemrain the hat of Niarmek.


----------



## megamania

Holy Frag!   You guys posted each several times before my computer cleared.    Damn I need a better system.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Who could like someone like Niarmek?  Nothing to like about the guy



Yeah, I think he's a _human_.  Eww.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And big sparkly blue eyes?



I'll take it. Vewwy Cute!

- Kemrain the Anti-Cute


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Maybe you should sit down...
> 
> And you're gettin rather creative with my name...



Its easier to just ignore it


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And big sparkly blue eyes?



You have to be afraid of anyone who regularly puts on clothes by way of magical girl cutscene...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think he's a _human_.  Eww.



 Certainly human.  Humans are strange.  Very illogical beings.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The New Jedi Order? I'd give internal organs to see that made! I'd sell my soul to see Kevin Smith direct it!
> 
> - Kemrain the Hopng Devilish Isn't Around.



Which internal organs?  I might take you up on that offer.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You have to be afraid of anyone who regularly puts on clothes by way of magical girl cutscene...



 With special music and shiny lights and stars appearing in the air as it glowes random colours


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't know, but I heard she's annoying people over on the LEW Boards by calling their friends parasites



Oh, is she the retard that doesn't know what a deity is?  How do you play D&D and not know what a diety is?


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv-Zula said:
			
		

> ... Maybe you should sit down...
> 
> And you're gettin rather creative with my name...



Eh, I'm eelin' good!

- Kemrain the Highly Amused.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'll take it. Vewwy Cute!
> 
> - Kemrain the Anti-Cute



 Awwwww...


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I know! He's so totally disambiguous.
> 
> - Kemrain the hat of Niarmek.



He?!  Is Niarmek _that_... oh, wait.  Right.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Holy Frag!   You guys posted each several times before my computer cleared.    Damn I need a better system.....



Sorry?  I'm on a school computer.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, is she the retard that doesn't know what a deity is?  How do you play D&D and not know what a diety is?



 You just live in a happy place where such outsider interloping parasites don't abound


----------



## Kemrain

Dr. JDiv said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think he's a _human_.  Eww.



Totally gross man.. I'm eating here! Or, at least, I will be soon..

- Kemrain the Waiting for Hir Boss to Get Back with BK.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'll take it. Vewwy Cute!
> 
> - Kemrain the Anti-Cute



Vewwy, adj. Moronically.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sorry?  I'm on a school computer.



 Yeah.  Stupid MIT and its fast connection!  Stop making megamania sad!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> He?!  Is Niarmek _that_... oh, wait.  Right.



Haha haha haha!

- Niarmek the Evil!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its easier to just ignore it



That's no fun!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Vewwy, adj. Moronically.



 Vewwy vewwy kwiet.  I'm huntin wabbits


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Certainly human.  Humans are strange.  Very illogical beings.



Constructs are superior.


----------



## Kemrain

- JDiv the Vewwy Percise. said:
			
		

> Vewwy, adj. Moronically.



I'll take it.

- Kemrain the Drawing Looks with all the Laughter.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's no fun!



 Meh, its faster.  Doesn't really carry any useful information either


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> With special music and shiny lights and stars appearing in the air as it glowes random colours



And floating as clothes merely appear on the body...


----------



## megamania

I concede the thread to those with faster systems.....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Constructs are superior.



Eidolons too.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Eh, I'm eelin' good!
> 
> - Kemrain the Highly Amused.



  My name sounds more like a song now.


----------



## Kemrain

JDivilicious said:
			
		

> Constructs are superior.



Eh.. Being biological has it's uses.. I mean.. Digestion is pretty cool.. And reproduction is fun.. At first, at least.

- Kemrain the Mammal.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, guess you don't know when I'm teasing
> As said, I don't have a problem with it



 Heh. Didn't know for sure, but I suspected. Doesn't matter, though. I wasted too many hours on passive/aggressive users' whining about moderation not to cut to the point when it comes to such things (whether there is passive/agressive whining or not).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And floating as clothes merely appear on the body...



And spinning in a circle to show off every angle of the clothes!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You just live in a happy place where such outsider interloping parasites don't abound



Yes, my truth is subjective!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Totally gross man.. I'm eating here! Or, at least, I will be soon..
> 
> - Kemrain the Waiting for Hir Boss to Get Back with BK.



Dude, I need me some of that.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah.  Stupid MIT and its fast connection!  Stop making megamania sad!



Be careful what you wish for...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Heh. Didn't know for sure, but I suspected. Doesn't matter, though. I wasted too many hours on passive/aggressive users' whining about moderation not to cut to the point when it comes to such things (whether there is passive/agressive whining or not).



 Heh, anything that looks like an argument but involves the Richard III society is probably a joke instead.  They're just too ridiculous to be part of anything else


----------



## Kemrain

- JDiv the Odd. said:
			
		

> And floating as clothes merely appear on the body...



Erf?!

- Kemrain the Confused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Vewwy vewwy kwiet.  I'm huntin wabbits



Thusly, you prove my definition correct.

Wabbits are easily lured into carrot traps.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, anything that looks like an argument but involves the Richard III society is probably a joke instead.  They're just too ridiculous to be part of anything else



 Hehe. I wasn't talking about Richie or his fans.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'll take it.
> 
> - Kemrain the Drawing Looks with all the Laughter.



  Bad use of "Vewwy" in the name!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Meh, its faster.  Doesn't really carry any useful information either



Usefulness is overrated.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, my truth is subjective!



 Hurray, mine too!  I took a morality test that told me, "We have attempted to rate your views on assuming your opinions on others on a scale of 0 to 1, but unfortunately, you aren't on the scale at all.  Apparently, you believe that the world and its morality is subjective, and that morality is decided by each person inside of oneself."  I realised then that it was a pretty smart test


----------



## Darkness

megamania said:
			
		

> I concede the thread to those with faster systems.....



 I have a fast system, but I'm sleepy. Maybe I should go read the Dungeon issue I got today.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> I concede the thread to those with faster systems.....



Aww, you don't have to give up!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Thusly, you prove my definition correct.
> 
> Wabbits are easily lured into carrot traps.



 Careful rabbit, its a trap!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Eidolons too.



Constructs > Eidolons


----------



## megamania

hey Darkness-  like the signature.  Gnomes in Darksun....heh.  Gallard had something to say about that.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Eh.. Being biological has it's uses.. I mean.. Digestion is pretty cool.. And reproduction is fun.. At first, at least.
> 
> - Kemrain the Mammal.



What's so fun about petri dishes?


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv the Number 1 in the Hood said:
			
		

> My name sounds more like a song now.




Y'don't recognise it?

- Kemrain the Adult Swim.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Aww, you don't have to give up!



 Never give up; never surrender!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Heh. Didn't know for sure, but I suspected. Doesn't matter, though. I wasted too many hours on passive/aggressive users' whining about moderation not to cut to the point when it comes to such things (whether there is passive/agressive whining or not).



Better safe than sorry, eh?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Constructs > Eidolons



 Nope, Eidolons are better because we have an Int score   And a Con.  And Cha bonus to AC.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What's so fun about petri dishes?



 I think he means that "other thing" that gamers don't really know about very much


----------



## Torm

Darkness said:
			
		

> Hehe. I wasn't talking about Richie or his fans.



_That's why I'm easy
(aah aah ah aah)
Easy like Sunday morning.
Why I'm easy
Easy like Sunday mor-or-or-or-or-ning._


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And spinning in a circle to show off every angle of the clothes!



And all for no apparent reason.


----------



## megamania

Darkness said:
			
		

> I have a fast system, but I'm sleepy. Maybe I should go read the Dungeon issue I got today.




mail or store?   I haven't gotten in the mail in a bit.  Got Wizard today which usually comes within the same week.  

crosses fingers for tommorrow


----------



## Kemrain

Joyful Divisions said:
			
		

> Dude, I need me some of that.



BK Big Fish and a Dbl Cheeseburger with bacon and no pickles.. I'd share.. If.. Y'know.. You were here and all...

- Kemrai nthe Totally Lying.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Erf?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused.



Not up to do date on weird anime cutscenes?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> BK Big Fish and a Dbl Cheeseburger with bacon and no pickles.. I'd share.. If.. Y'know.. You were here and all...
> 
> - Kemrai nthe Totally Lying.



 I'm a vegetarian, so no thanks


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Hehe. I wasn't talking about Richie or his fans.



Little Richie?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hurray, mine too!  I took a morality test that told me, "We have attempted to rate your views on assuming your opinions on others on a scale of 0 to 1, but unfortunately, you aren't on the scale at all.  Apparently, you believe that the world and its morality is subjective, and that morality is decided by each person inside of oneself."  I realised then that it was a pretty smart test



Oh, I thought you broke the test.


----------



## megamania

GAH!   Can't ...keep....up....with.....convesation......Modem....tooo....sloooooow......


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not up to do date on weird anime cutscenes?



 Clearly not!  He could at the very least watch the Megas XLR episode where they spoofed it by making the clothes-change take freaking forever.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> I have a fast system, but I'm sleepy. Maybe I should go read the Dungeon issue I got today.



Didn't get your two hours?


----------



## megamania

can't spell either


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Careful rabbit, its a trap!



Silly, Rystil, you don't speak Rabbit!  Nor do Rabbits speak Common!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought you broke the test.



 Nope, apparently I just answered the 100+ questions in a way consistent enough for them to determine that they couldn't rate me on that aspect.  They gave me some other ratings though...


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Y'don't recognise it?
> 
> - Kemrain the Adult Swim.



I've heard it, but am bad with names.  Also, no cable here.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Silly, Rystil, you don't speak Rabbit!  Nor do Rabbits speak Common!



 I can use Psionic Charm.  For reasons unknown to me, it isn't Language-Dependent.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Never give up; never surrender!



Give me liberty or give me death!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I've heard it, but am bad with names.  Also, no cable here.



 Bad with names?  You remember our names.  (Oh wait, they're right there above the avatar )


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, Eidolons are better because we have an Int score   And a Con.  And Cha bonus to AC.



Int, Con, and Cha to AC are all overrated.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think he means that "other thing" that gamers don't really know about very much



Oh.  What's so fun about the French?

He?  Is Kemrain _that_ ambiguous?!


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Clearly not!  He could at the very least watch the Megas XLR episode where they spoofed it by making the clothes-change take freaking forever.



..No..

- Kemrain the Very Afraid.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> BK Big Fish and a Dbl Cheeseburger with bacon and no pickles.. I'd share.. If.. Y'know.. You were here and all...
> 
> - Kemrai nthe Totally Lying.



You can't just post a bit of it?  I'll get it!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Give me liberty or give me death!



 "I will not yield,   
To kiss the ground before Crothian’s feet,   
And to be baited with the rabble’s curse.  
Though thou oppos’d, being of no woman born, 
Yet I will try the last: before my body   
I throw my war-like shield. Lay on, Jdvn1 
And damn’d be him that first cries, ‘Hold, enough!’


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm a vegetarian, so no thanks



It's, um, vegetarian meat.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> GAH!   Can't ...keep....up....with.....convesation......Modem....tooo....sloooooow......



Hey, I"m having trouble too.  That should tell you something.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Int, Con, and Cha to AC are all overrated.



 Not mine.  Those are my only decent stats (according to that test they link to in Wizards).  All of them are 15 except one which is apparently 18.  Who'dve known?  Then I have 13 Wisdom and 10s for the rest.  Still a high point-buy though!


----------



## Kemrain

JoyDivvy said:
			
		

> Oh.  What's so fun about the French?
> 
> He?  Is Kemrain _that_ ambiguous?!



*Thank* you.

- Kemrain the Appreciative.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Clearly not!  He could at the very least watch the Megas XLR episode where they spoofed it by making the clothes-change take freaking forever.



He?!  Is Kemrain _that_ ambiguous?

And that reminds me of FFX-2.


----------



## Kemrain

JoDiv said:
			
		

> Not up to do date on weird anime cutscenes?



See Above.

- Kemrain the Very Afraid.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, apparently I just answered the 100+ questions in a way consistent enough for them to determine that they couldn't rate me on that aspect.  They gave me some other ratings though...



So their response was more of a cop-out...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I can use Psionic Charm.  For reasons unknown to me, it isn't Language-Dependent.



Blast you and your psionics!  I'll get those rabbits another day!


----------



## Kemrain

J D 1 said:
			
		

> What's so fun about petri dishes?



Penicillin?

- Kemrain the Diseased.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, I"m having trouble too.  That should tell you something.



 Wow.  Not me!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bad with names?  You remember our names.  (Oh wait, they're right there above the avatar )



Of course I do... Um... Ryan... um... Tristil... um... yeah.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> He?!  Is Kemrain _that_ ambiguous?
> 
> And that reminds me of FFX-2.



 At least you could skip that part.  Besides, FFX-2 was fun


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> ..No..
> 
> - Kemrain the Very Afraid.



Being afraid sustains life.


----------



## Darkness

megamania said:
			
		

> hey Darkness-  like the signature.  Gnomes in Darksun....heh.  Gallard had something to say about that.



 Yesss!  


			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Better safe than sorry, eh?



 Pretty much.







			
				megamania said:
			
		

> mail or store?   I haven't gotten in the mail in a bit.  Got Wizard today which usually comes within the same week.
> 
> crosses fingers for tommorrow



 Store. Issue #122. (I'm in Austria.)







			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Didn't get your two hours?



 Right, and at this point I'll probably need more than that.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So their response was more of a cop-out...



 Not really.  Because they pinned my moral code on the head.  It would have been a cop out had I thought they were wrong


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not mine.  Those are my only decent stats (according to that test they link to in Wizards).  All of them are 15 except one which is apparently 18.  Who'dve known?  Then I have 13 Wisdom and 10s for the rest.  Still a high point-buy though!



Rystil is broken.

- Kemrain the Crunchkin.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I will not yield,
> To kiss the ground before Crothian’s feet,
> And to be baited with the rabble’s curse.
> Though thou oppos’d, being of no woman born,
> Yet I will try the last: before my body
> I throw my war-like shield. Lay on, Jdvn1
> And damn’d be him that first cries, ‘Hold, enough!’



... Lay on what?  That sounds dirty.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Being afraid sustains life.



 Unless you die of fright!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not mine.  Those are my only decent stats (according to that test they link to in Wizards).  All of them are 15 except one which is apparently 18.  Who'dve known?  Then I have 13 Wisdom and 10s for the rest.  Still a high point-buy though!



I have no clue what test that is.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Rystil is broken.
> 
> - Kemrain the Crunchkin.



Can you guess where the 18 went?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> *Thank* you.
> 
> - Kemrain the Appreciative.



No problem, concept.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Of course I do... Um... Ryan... um... Tristil... um... yeah.



Who in the what now? Match names to nicknames...



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Being afraid sustains life.



How do you figure?

- Kemrain the Intrigued.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> See Above.
> 
> - Kemrain the Very Afraid.



Oh, where's your sense of adventure?  Don't tell me the French got that _too_.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wow.  Not me!



I keep hitting the 30 second delays.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I have no clue what test that is.



 If I find it again, I'll send it to you.  Be warned, its absurdly easy to get all the Int questions correct.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Can you guess where the 18 went?



Certanly not humility.

What a zing!

- Kemrain the Easily Amused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Penicillin?
> 
> - Kemrain the Diseased.



Penicillin is fun?


----------



## Goblyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, I"m having trouble too.  That should tell you something.




Me, too. These hivemind threads are _fast_.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> At least you could skip that part.  Besides, FFX-2 was fun



I usually didn't.  It was part of the fun.

And, yeah, that game was way more funt than it should've been.


----------



## Kemrain

JDivvy said:
			
		

> Oh, where's your sense of adventure?  Don't tell me the French got that _too_.



Got the what in the who now? You're going too fast!!!

- Kemrain the Slower than JDivvy.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Certanly not humility.
> 
> What a zing!
> 
> - Kemrain the Easily Amused.



 Actually....now that you mention it, I don't think I deserve one.  The test is what's broken, clearly.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Right, and at this point I'll probably need more than that.



I can relate to that.  Hope you feel better!


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Divivivivivivivivivivivision said:
			
		

> Penicillin is fun?



It is when you have a bacterial infection.

- Kemrain the Well.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not really.  Because they pinned my moral code on the head.  It would have been a cop out had I thought they were wrong



But they abandoned their own rating system.  The response was a "You're an other.  Congrats, we didn't want to make an actual rating for you."


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I usually didn't.  It was part of the fun.
> 
> And, yeah, that game was way more funt than it should've been.



 I usually didn't either, but when I was pressed for time trying to get Yuna to roll the three 7s so I automatically beat the guy at the bottom of the 100 level dungeon *and* turned him into loads of gil and an item, I needed speed


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Rystil is broken.
> 
> - Kemrain the Crunchkin.



I think we're all a little broken...


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Penicillin is fun?



 Pretty strange feeling.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But they abandoned their own rating system.  The response was a "You're an other.  Congrats, we didn't want to make an actual rating for you."



 They said I don't belong on their axis.  Then they showed a graph where they graphed it as two-dimensional and put me off the axis


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Unless you die of fright!



Well, everything in moderation, of course.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think we're all a little broken...



 Just a bit


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Can you guess where the 18 went?



Constitution?


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I can relate to that.  Hope you feel better!



 Thanks, mate. Come to think of it, beer and rather warm weather might not have been the best combination for staying awake.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Who in the what now? Match names to nicknames...



Connect Four!


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> How do you figure?
> 
> - Kemrain the Intrigued.



Normally with a Calculator.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, everything in moderation, of course.



 You never said that before


----------



## Goblyn

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They said I don't belong on their axis.  Then they showed a graph where they graphed it as two-dimensional and put me off the axis




You wayward dot you.

How far off? You said it was 0-1. What was the other axis? Were you at like, 7?-5? Pi? Bueller?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If I find it again, I'll send it to you.  Be warned, its absurdly easy to get all the Int questions correct.



Who made the test?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Constitution?



 Almost!  And you know it can't be Charisma


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv.. You're nearly at 5k posts.. Yeesh!

- Kemrain the Hoping This Posts Before 5k!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Certanly not humility.
> 
> What a zing!
> 
> - Kemrain the Easily Amused.



Oh, one point for Kemrain!

Three hundred more to go.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think we're all a little broken...



 I resemble this remark.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Who made the test?



 Can't remember.  The only names of test-makers I know are Meyers-Briggs.  I'm ENTJ (and sometimes ENFP if I'm in a happy/feely mood)


----------



## Jdvn1

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Me, too. These hivemind threads are _fast_.



Yeah, pretty fast.  You have to hold on to the reigns and hope you don't fall off.

Or just post bit by bit.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Got the what in the who now? You're going too fast!!!
> 
> - Kemrain the Slower than JDivvy.



With the anime stuff.

It's not everyone's cup of tea anyway.

I've gone plaid!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> I resemble this remark.



Resemble or resent?


----------



## Kemrain

JDivvy said:
			
		

> Oh, one point for Kemrain!
> 
> Three hundred more to go.



Woo.. err.. H..hay!

- Kemrain the Way Behind.


----------



## Goblyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> JDiv.. You're nearly at 5k posts.. Yeesh!
> 
> - Kemrain the Hoping This Posts Before 5k!




WOO!! I finally reached 300!

<crickets>

...

That's good for me. Look, it took me over a year to to do it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Actually....now that you mention it, I don't think I deserve one.  The test is what's broken, clearly.



You don't deserve a zing or a humility score? 

Someone has an ambiguous antecedent!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> With the anime stuff.
> 
> It's not everyone's cup of tea anyway.
> 
> I've gone plaid!



 Yeah, lots of people can't stand it.  I guess visiting Japan helped me build up an immunity


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> With the anime stuff.
> 
> It's not everyone's cup of tea anyway.
> 
> I've gone plaid!



Hey! I like anime.. Ranma.. Evangelion.. La Blue Girl...

I'm cool too!

- Kemrain the Gaijin Gomi.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It is when you have a bacterial infection.
> 
> - Kemrain the Well.



I... disagree.  Nothing is fun, then.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You don't deserve a zing or a humility score?
> 
> Someone has an ambiguous antecedent!



 Neither.  I don't deserve an 18 Int...


----------



## Goblyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, pretty fast.  You have to hold on to the reigns and hope you don't fall off.
> 
> Or just post bit by bit.




Crazy. Just crazy.

I took those tests too ... a few times.

Always I am INTP.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I usually didn't either, but when I was pressed for time trying to get Yuna to roll the three 7s so I automatically beat the guy at the bottom of the 100 level dungeon *and* turned him into loads of gil and an item, I needed speed



I didn't go through that dungeon.  Takes too long.  I was happy with beating the second hardest dude in the most amusing manner possible and the boss of the game in five hits.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They said I don't belong on their axis.  Then they showed a graph where they graphed it as two-dimensional and put me off the axis



... Right, exactly.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Crazy. Just crazy.
> 
> I took those tests too ... a few times.
> 
> Always I am INTP.



 Heh, as long as you got an 'N' . I can't respect anyone who gets an 'S' instead of 'N' .  'N' = Creative, Smart, Quick Thinking, 'S' = Humdrum, Same Old, Routine


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Can't remember.  The only names of test-makers I know are Meyers-Briggs.  I'm ENTJ (and sometimes ENFP if I'm in a happy/feely mood)



 Last time I took that test (i.e., earlier this week) it said I'm ESFJ, though not too strongly so. 2-3 of these are probably the opposite at times.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Thanks, mate. Come to think of it, beer and rather warm weather might not have been the best combination for staying awake.



  Hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You never said that before



It's a general rule for me.

Of course, I take moderation to the extreme, so maybe that's bad.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Resemble or resent?



 Resemble, but you have a point - it probably should be both.


----------



## Jdvn1

Goblyn said:
			
		

> You wayward dot you.
> 
> How far off? You said it was 0-1. What was the other axis? Were you at like, 7?-5? Pi? Bueller?



Carry on my wayward son.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I didn't go through that dungeon.  Takes too long.  I was happy with beating the second hardest dude in the most amusing manner possible and the boss of the game in five hits.



 The boss was so easy.  After beating the dungeon, I killed it in one round from Payne and Rikku.  Dark Knights all the way!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Almost!  And you know it can't be Charisma



And definitly not Meat Eating.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Last time I took that test (i.e., earlier this week) it said I'm ESFJ, though not too strongly so. 2-3 of these are probably the opposite at times.



 In that case, please ignore the post above the one I'm quoting


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> JDiv.. You're nearly at 5k posts.. Yeesh!
> 
> - Kemrain the Hoping This Posts Before 5k!



Wow, cool!  Then again, it doesn't matter until 6k.  That's the next level.


----------



## Goblyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Carry on my wayward son.




I keep wanting to say what the chaos frog from order of the stick says but I can never remember.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> I resemble this remark.



I apologize.  

Oh, and you're almost at 10k.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And definitly not Meat Eating.



 Nope.  It was Int because they gave me easy questions and I got them all right.  Then again, a lot of people on the Wizards boards got a 12 or 10 Int from that test, and they put it in their sigs...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Can't remember.  The only names of test-makers I know are Meyers-Briggs.  I'm ENTJ (and sometimes ENFP if I'm in a happy/feely mood)



I usually come out balanced on each of those things.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I apologize.
> 
> Oh, and you're almost at 10k.



 Very nearly level 5, yes indeed!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Resemble or resent?



Why would he resent it if it were true?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Woo.. err.. H..hay!
> 
> - Kemrain the Way Behind.



Well, Rystil posts more too.  You have a ways to go.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I usually come out balanced on each of those things.



 I was pretty durn close on all of them except N vs S.  For that one, the first time I ever took it before I knew what the things stood for, I got 100% of all questions to N and 0% S.  That's one reason why I said what I did.  (N = Intuitive, S = Sensing)


----------



## Jdvn1

Goblyn said:
			
		

> WOO!! I finally reached 300!
> 
> <crickets>
> 
> ...
> 
> That's good for me. Look, it took me over a year to to do it.



  Congrats!  You're almost at one post per day!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why would he resent it if it were true?



 There are those who resent the truth when they hear it...very very many of them...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, lots of people can't stand it.  I guess visiting Japan helped me build up an immunity



I know way too many people into it, so I"m used to it and appreciate bits.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Congrats! You're almost at one post per day!



Hey, don't be mean!


----------



## Kemrain

Damn.. I feel left behind in my own thread.

No more talk of Anime? At least that was kinda nifty.

- Kemrain the BESM.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hey! I like anime.. Ranma.. Evangelion.. La Blue Girl...
> 
> I'm cool too!
> 
> - Kemrain the Gaijin Gomi.



  Ranma is indeed cool, probably my favorite.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Neither.  I don't deserve an 18 Int...



Well, you are a smart guy.  Maybe not too far off from 18 Int.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ranma is indeed cool, probably my favorite.



Cool! you enjoy Aquatransssexuals?

- Kemrain the Amusef.


----------



## Jdvn1

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Crazy. Just crazy.
> 
> I took those tests too ... a few times.
> 
> Always I am INTP.



Indeed, massive craziness.

I was required to take a bunch of them for school.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I know way too many people into it, so I"m used to it and appreciate bits.



 I like Fullmetal Alchemist.  Ghost in the Shell is good too.  Ranma, which Kemrain mentioned, I don't like.  Its boring and repetitive.  In fact, I think I can tell a thing or two about anyone who would list it first in the anime they like (they must be reading it because they enjoy Rumiko Takahashi's penchant for full frontal)


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, as long as you got an 'N' . I can't respect anyone who gets an 'S' instead of 'N' .  'N' = Creative, Smart, Quick Thinking, 'S' = Humdrum, Same Old, Routine



What about me?  I'm normally 50/50.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Last time I took that test (i.e., earlier this week) it said I'm ESFJ, though not too strongly so. 2-3 of these are probably the opposite at times.



You mean you contradict yourself?


----------



## Goblyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Congrats!  You're almost at one post per day!




Thanks. If this was experience, I'll reach level 2 by 2007, and level 3 by 2020.

These study results include an error of +/- 700%


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, you are a smart guy.  Maybe not too far off from 18 Int.



 There are humans smarter than I am in the world.  In 2nd-edition, that would mean I couldn't have an 18. Now, though, I guess you could say that they all got stat raises in Int.  So maybe I am a 3E 18?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The boss was so easy.  After beating the dungeon, I killed it in one round from Payne and Rikku.  Dark Knights all the way!



I didn't even know about the Dark Knight tactic until the end of the game.  I had lots of fun playing with a variety of spheres.


----------



## Jdvn1

Goblyn said:
			
		

> I keep wanting to say what the chaos frog from order of the stick says but I can never remember.



Hm, I dont' recall either.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What about me?  I'm normally 50/50.



 Then you combine the two.  I'm 100% N.  That fits perfectly with me.  As I've said before here, I can't stand working the same job for too long, even if its cool, and I flit about with quick thinking.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope.  It was Int because they gave me easy questions and I got them all right.  Then again, a lot of people on the Wizards boards got a 12 or 10 Int from that test, and they put it in their sigs...



I was avoiding giving the answer I knew was right.    That is sad, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I didn't even know about the Dark Knight tactic until the end of the game.  I had lots of fun playing with a variety of spheres.



 I figured it out by accident, but I had them all maxed out in a whole bunch of jobs.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I like Fullmetal Alchemist.  Ghost in the Shell is good too.  Ranma, which Kemrain mentioned, I don't like.  Its boring and repetitive.  In fact, I think I can tell a thing or two about anyone who would list it first in the anime they like (they must be reading it because they enjoy Rumiko Takahashi's penchant for full frontal)



What, you dissing nudity?

- Kemrain the Would-Be Nudist.


----------



## Goblyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Indeed, massive craziness.
> 
> I was required to take a bunch of them for school.




Yeah, me too. All the way from beginning to end. The injections and secret training exercise where we killled people were kind of fun though


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Very nearly level 5, yes indeed!



Level 3 spells!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I was avoiding giving the answer I knew was right.    That is sad, though.



 At least it lets me know they're probably honest (or else when they lied to change their score of 6, they didn't want to go too far afield )


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I was pretty durn close on all of them except N vs S.  For that one, the first time I ever took it before I knew what the things stood for, I got 100% of all questions to N and 0% S.  That's one reason why I said what I did.  (N = Intuitive, S = Sensing)



Yikes.  Pretty strong there.


----------



## Goblyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, I dont' recall either.




Maybe we aren't chaotic in alignment.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> In that case, please ignore the post above the one I'm quoting



 Eh, no problem. It all varies by my mood anyway. I think the exact numbers it gave me were: 50/1/25/25

Whatever that may mean.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey, don't be mean!



What's mean about that?  Most people have less than one post per day.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What, you dissing nudity?
> 
> - Kemrain the Would-Be Nudist.



 Its not a reason to read an anime.  If you wanted that, look at some real girls and not drawings in a manga.  I only care for anime with interesting, thoughtful stories instead.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Damn.. I feel left behind in my own thread.
> 
> No more talk of Anime? At least that was kinda nifty.
> 
> - Kemrain the BESM.



I think that was enough talk of magical girls.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Cool! you enjoy Aquatransssexuals?
> 
> - Kemrain the Amusef.



On a regular basis!

... Wait, no.


----------



## Jdvn1

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Thanks. If this was experience, I'll reach level 2 by 2007, and level 3 by 2020.
> 
> These study results include an error of +/- 700%



You're so optimistic.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Eh, no problem. It all varies by my mood anyway. I think the exact numbers it gave me were: 50/1/25/25
> 
> Whatever that may mean.



 You got a 1 in N/S?  I think depending on which version you took (there are several, I did a paper once analysing the fallacies of each version) that means you were really really Sensing.  No wonder you closed my threads, we are cosmic opposites like Lawful and Neutral, or Peanut Butter and Jelly


----------



## Evilhalfling

the first time I came out as 100% I 
with INTP 
recently I checked in as I(n/s)T(p/j) 
still introverted, but the class didn't believe it.  As I was outspoken in Community Develpoment.  If you asked the same people 2 semesters later they would have no problems with it. 

I ran a con game where all the PC's had a myers briggs result and explination with the character.  I dont remember if it helped any.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There are humans smarter than I am in the world.  In 2nd-edition, that would mean I couldn't have an 18. Now, though, I guess you could say that they all got stat raises in Int.  So maybe I am a 3E 18?



Well, of course.  My IQ is high enough to be in Mensa, but you're obviously much more well-read than I am.  You're up there.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yikes.  Pretty strong there.



 What can I say?  100% intuitive here.  Give me something with thought and I'll find a quirky but cool solution.  Give me drudge work, and I do poorly indeed...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I figured it out by accident, but I had them all maxed out in a whole bunch of jobs.



I was working to max them all out and get to the max level, but we had to return the game the next day so I beat the game really fast.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ranma, which Kemrain mentioned, I don't like. Its boring and repetitive. In fact, I think I can tell a thing or two about anyone who would list it first in the anime they like (they must be reading it because they enjoy Rumiko Takahashi's penchant for full frontal)





			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, as long as you got an 'N' . I can't respect anyone who gets an 'S' instead of 'N' . 'N' = Creative, Smart, Quick Thinking, 'S' = Humdrum, Same Old, Routine




*cough* 



			
				The EN World Rules said:
			
		

> Keep it civil: Don't engage in personal attacks, name-calling, or *blanket generalizations* in your discussions.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its not a reason to read an anime.  If you wanted that, look at some real girls and not drawings in a manga.  I only care for anime with interesting, thoughtful stories instead.



It's sad. I've come to prefer drawn images over photos. Real naked people still take the cake, but, photos are so tame. No tentacles or nothing...

- Kemrain the Hentai.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> the first time I came out as 100% I
> with INTP
> recently I checked in as I(n/s)T(p/j)
> still introverted, but the class didn't believe it.  As I was outspoken in Community Develpoment.  If you asked the same people 2 semesters later they would have no problems with it.
> 
> I ran a con game where all the PC's had a myers briggs result and explination with the character.  I dont remember if it helped any.



 Heh, it probbly didn't.  My study showed that people were generally as satisfied with fake results I tabulated for them than with the real ones


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What, you dissing nudity?
> 
> - Kemrain the Would-Be Nudist.



Why would anyone diss nudity?  Birthday suits rock!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> On a regular basis!
> 
> ... Wait, no.



Heee!!

- Kemrain the *Amused*.


----------



## Jdvn1

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Yeah, me too. All the way from beginning to end. The injections and secret training exercise where we killled people were kind of fun though



  Our school kept records of all sorts of interesting information about us.  They use it for recruiting too, I think.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why would anyone diss nudity?  Birthday suits rock!



Must totally agree. Even the baggy ones are cool to look at. It's one of my favorite Kemrain quotes: "One of the few things we all have in common is that we all have bodies." Bodies are beautiful.

- Kemrain the Appreciative of 3d Space.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> *cough*



 Heehee, I think when you take a test that categorises you into a generalisation, that using that test to generalise isn't so unusual, but if you disagree, that's fine too


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> *cough*



That is *so* hilarious.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It's sad. I've come to prefer drawn images over photos. Real naked people still take the cake, but, photos are so tame. No tentacles or nothing...
> 
> - Kemrain the Hentai.



 That's kind of weird.  But hey, to each his own--fetish.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Heee!!
> 
> - Kemrain the *Amused*.



I should've had a seven there, eh?


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You got a 1 in N/S?  I think depending on which version you took (there are several, I did a paper once analysing the fallacies of each version) that means you were really really Sensing.  No wonder you closed my threads, we are cosmic opposites like Lawful and Neutral, or Peanut Butter and Jelly



 Hm, I think I'd better take it again to find out for sure. I'm not entirely sure the order of numbers is correct, so as appealing it is to declare you my nemesis, I probably should make sure first.  Where's the version you normally use?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That is *so* hilarious.



 Yeah, I think its meant for for economic, racial type stereotypes than silly things that are tongue-in-cheek like Myers-Briggs scores or anime preference though


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, I gotta go.  C'ya!


----------



## Goblyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I gotta go.  C'ya!



Bye!


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, I think when you take a test that categorises you into a generalisation, that using that test to generalise isn't so unusual, but if you disagree, that's fine too



 If that's a serious post, I don't believe your Wis is higher than 10-11.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Hm, I think I'd better take it again to find out for sure. I'm not entirely sure the order of numbers is correct, so as appealing it is to declare you my nemesis, I probably should make sure first.  Where's the version you normally use?



 The best one is the one that isn't online, the official full-length one that you pay for (or my teacher stole 30 of them and distributed them to us).  I took a free one that was shorter, but it flip-flopped my T and my J for an F and P.  The key is that the short one has more of the "which words do you like better" questions than the situations, and I always like the 'Feeling' words better (I like Mercy more than Vengeance, for instance), but when you actually give me a situation, I pick Thinking answers


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I gotta go. C'ya!



Bye bye!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> If that's a serious post, I don't believe your Wis is higher than 10-11.



 Nope, not serious.  All my serious posts don't have smileys at the end.  Smileys usually mean I'm just being tongue and cheek.  Like this one, no smiley.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The best one is the one that isn't online, the official full-length one that you pay for (or my teacher stole 30 of them and distributed them to us).  I took a free one that was shorter, but it flip-flopped my T and my J for an F and P.  The key is that the short one has more of the "which words do you like better" questions than the situations, and I always like the 'Feeling' words better (I like Mercy more than Vengeance, for instance), but when you actually give me a situation, I pick Thinking answers



 I'll try the one I saw last again, then.


----------



## Goblyn

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The best one is the one that isn't online, the official full-length one that you pay for (or my teacher stole 30 of them and distributed them to us).  I took a free one that was shorter, but it flip-flopped my T and my J for an F and P.  The key is that the short one has more of the "which words do you like better" questions than the situations, and I always like the 'Feeling' words better (I like Mercy more than Vengeance, for instance), but when you actually give me a situation, I pick Thinking answers




This is interesting to hear for me. Just about everybody I know has had varying results with this test(as in different letters) and I've taken the short and long versions both ... I'm always INTP.  Maybe I'm an archetype.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Goblyn said:
			
		

> This is interesting to hear for me. Just about everybody I know has had varying results with this test(as in different letters) and I've taken the short and long versions both ... I'm always INTP.  Maybe I'm an archetype.



 Maybe.  My N has never gone below 100% though.  Its just that I'm a Thinking guy who likes Feeling concepts theoretically, but not in practise.  And in fairness, my J/P is always within one point because I like to schedule but I'm also really messy.  Similarly to how I have a combination of two extremes of Lawful and Chaotic that make me Neutral on that axis (good on the other though, by a wide margin).


----------



## Kemrain

Jvn7 said:
			
		

> I should've had a seven there, eh?



3.

2, JDiv.

- Kemrain the Se7en.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's kind of weird.  But hey, to each his own--fetish.



Heheh. Sure, sure. But it's all kinda wierd. What everyone likes is odd, if you think about it. The trick is to out do them all!

- Kemrain the 7.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> 3.
> 
> 2, JDiv.
> 
> - Kemrain the Se7en.



 He's gone :\


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Heheh. Sure, sure. But it's all kinda wierd. What everyone likes is odd, if you think about it. The trick is to out do them all!
> 
> - Kemrain the 7.



 Yup.  definitely weird.  I never wouldv'e guessed that yours would be a boys who turn into topless girls when splashed with cold water.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He's gone :\



I said 2, didn't I?

- Kemrain the 6.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I said 2, didn't I?
> 
> - Kemrain the 6.



 Could be, I suppose.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup.  definitely weird.  I never wouldv'e guessed that yours would be a boys who turn into topless girls when splashed with cold water.



Well, among other things. We already threw reptiles out there in one of the other threads..

- Kemrain the Odd.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, among other things. We already threw reptiles out there in one of the other threads..
> 
> - Kemrain the Odd.



 That's right, you with the lizard-girl and Jdvn1 with the undead one, if I remember correctly.  That was like one of the first things I remember from the Hivemind.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's right, you with the lizard-girl and Jdvn1 with the undead one, if I remember correctly.  That was like one of the first things I remember from the Hivemind.



Or boy.. I'm not _terribly_ picky in that department. Just has to have the right look and additude.

And a heat rock.. Essential for active participation.

- Kemrain the Rolling Hir Eyes.

I'm suprised you stuck around with a first impression like that.. Don't get me wrong, I like Mammals, too. I don't like to limit my options _too_ much.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Or boy.. I'm not _terribly_ picky in that department. Just has to have the right look and additude.
> 
> And a heat rock.. Essential for active participation.
> 
> - Kemrain the Rolling Hir Eyes.
> 
> I'm suprised you stuck around with a first impression like that.. Don't get me wrong, I like Mammals, too. I don't like to limit my options _too_ much.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



 Heh, I figured the first impression was just a joke, and it was (I think/hope!).  Best not to take things said in the Hivemind too seriously


----------



## Torm

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong, I like Mammals, too. I don't like to limit my options _too_ much.



mmmm.....Cheetara. Much better than Bugs Bunny in a dress.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, I figured the first impression was just a joke, and it was (I think/hope!).  Best not to take things said in the Hivemind too seriously



I like to lace my humor with truth.. And cyanide, in case I bomb.

- Kemrain the Dead.


----------



## Darkness

ENFJ this time. (1/38/25/11)

Yes/no questions just aren't particularly suited for understanding me. At least, these specific ones aren't. Many times, my answer would be somewhere in between but since the test isn't capable of that, I can only pick whatever is more appropriate - even if only marginally so - at the moment.


----------



## Kemrain

Torm said:
			
		

> mmmm.....Cheetara. Much better than Bugs Bunny in a dress.



She's not bad. I've seen better.

- Kemrain the Thinly Veiled Closet Furry.


----------



## Kemrain

Damn, Darkness.. Whenever I see you've posted in these threads, my heart skips a beat and my blood runs cold. I must have a guilty conscience.

- Kemrain the Afraid of the Mods.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> ENFJ this time. (1/38/25/11)
> 
> Yes/no questions just aren't particularly suited for understanding me. At least, these specific ones aren't. Many times, my answer would be somewhere in between but since the test isn't capable of that, I can only pick whatever is more appropriate - even if only marginally so - at the moment.



 I agree.  Its one of the reasons my study showed that people were happy with my answer when I falsified their results.


----------



## Darkness

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Damn, Darkness.. Whenever I see you've posted in these threads, my heart skips a beat and my blood runs cold. I must have a guilty conscience.
> 
> - Kemrain the Afraid of the Mods.



 Relax - your posting seems just fine to me.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Damn, Darkness.. Whenever I see you've posted in these threads, my heart skips a beat and my blood runs cold. I must have a guilty conscience.
> 
> - Kemrain the Afraid of the Mods.



 Heehee.  What'd Darkness ever do to you Kemrain?  (Oh right, those last two hive threads of yours... )


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Relax - your posting seems just fine to me.



 Yeah, I'm the problem-poster here Kemrain, so it makes anything you do seem tame and civilised


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I agree.  Its one of the reasons my study showed that people were happy with my answer when I falsified their results.



 Makes sense to me, I suppose. 'course, I'm a cynic.


----------



## Kemrain

Darkness said:
			
		

> Relax - your posting seems just fine to me.



Okay.. Good. Whew..

- Kemrain the Wiping Cold Sweat from Hir Brow.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee.  What'd Darkness ever do to you Kemrain?  (Oh right, those last two hive threads of yours... )



Don't remind me! My poor babies...

- Kemrain the Lamenting.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee.  What'd Darkness ever do to you Kemrain?  (Oh right, those last two hive threads of yours... )



 True, but think of it this way, Kem': Without closing the old ones, the new ones wouldn't have even been started!


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm the problem-poster here Kemrain, so it makes anything you do seem tame and civilised



Guilty by association?

- Kemrain the Dissasociative.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Makes sense to me, I suppose. 'course, I'm a cynic.



 The weird data point was the people for whom we switched and gave them the opposite of their actual results.  They had the second highest satisfaction (barely [and not statistically significantly] under that of those who we gave the correct results).


----------



## Kemrain

Darkness said:
			
		

> True, but think of it this way, Kem': Without closing the old ones, the new ones wouldn't have even been started!



That's sideways Mod logic, isn't it? I'm confused now!

- Kemrain the Dim.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Guilty by association?
> 
> - Kemrain the Dissasociative.



 Naw.  That fails the Crothian test.  Crothian can never do wrong on ENWorld, and since he was also posting and would be guilty by association if you were, you can't be guilty by association either


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That's sideways Mod logic, isn't it? I'm confused now!
> 
> - Kemrain the Dim.



 He's just trying to use doublethink on you.  Just say.  "I agree.  Closing the threads was double-plus-good Darkness.  I love Big Brother!"


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He's gone :\



Can't keep me away though!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> True, but think of it this way, Kem': Without closing the old ones, the new ones wouldn't have even been started!



... That reminds me of something but I dont' remember what.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Can't keep me away though!



 Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

(Now you'll finish your evil plan to ban me)


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> (Now you'll finish your evil plan to ban me)



  Later.  That reminds me of... where is it from?

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

*gasp*

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... That reminds me of something but I dont' remember what.



 Could it be the arguments that killing old people is good so they won't waste our resources?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Could it be the arguments that killing old people is good so they won't waste our resources?



Hm, I don't think so.  Maybe something FFX related.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Could it be the arguments that killing old people is good so they won't waste our resources?



Hey, I'm not old.. I could be swayed...

- Kemrain the Very Light.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, I don't think so.  Maybe something FFX related.



 Ah.  Its the opposite of Yu Yevin's philosophy. Old Yu Yevon would close any new Hiveminds that came up to keep the old thread alive, even after nobody cared about it any more.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah.  Its the opposite of Yu Yevin's philosophy. Old Yu Yevon would close any new Hiveminds that came up to keep the old thread alive, even after nobody cared about it any more.



Something where someone had to die for something good to happen.  Maybe it's just common.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm not old.. I could be swayed...
> 
> - Kemrain the Very Light.



 Its a pretty disgusting argument.  Similar to Swift's from "A Modest Proposal" where he suggests eating Irish babies to fix the problem of too many starving Irish from two directions at once!


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah.  Its the opposite of Yu Yevin's philosophy. Old Yu Yevon would close any new Hiveminds that came up to keep the old thread alive, even after nobody cared about it any more.



That's evil. Especially since you coud just have them all at once... threads are immortal.. Or at least ntil they become stickied to the second page.

- Kemrain the Cheater.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm not old.. I could be swayed...
> 
> - Kemrain the Very Light.



You shouldn't drink so much it'll make you sway.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Something where someone had to die for something good to happen.  Maybe it's just common.



 "To attain, something of equal value must be lost.  This is alchemy's first principle of equivalent exchange.  In those days, we truly believed that to be the world's one and only truth..." ::Cue Music::


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah.  Its the opposite of Yu Yevin's philosophy. Old Yu Yevon would close any new Hiveminds that came up to keep the old thread alive, even after nobody cared about it any more.



 Trying that on silly alignment flame wars is kind of tempting.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its a pretty disgusting argument.  Similar to Swift's from "A Modest Proposal" where he suggests eating Irish babies to fix the problem of too many starving Irish from two directions at once!



Well, he was _right_... 

That was satire, though.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its a pretty disgusting argument.  Similar to Swift's from "A Modest Proposal" where he suggests eating Irish babies to fix the problem of too many starving Irish from two directions at once!



That's a terrible idea.. Speaking as an irish person, do you know where we've been!?

- Kemrain the Dirty, Dirty Irish.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That's evil. Especially since you coud just have them all at once... threads are immortal.. Or at least ntil they become stickied to the second page.
> 
> - Kemrain the Cheater.



They're still immortal.  That's what the archives are for.


----------



## Kemrain

Jodiv said:
			
		

> You shouldn't drink so much it'll make you sway.



Um.. I don't..

- Kemrain the Dry, and Very, Very Light.


----------



## Darkness

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That's a terrible idea.. Speaking as an irish person, do you know where we've been!?
> 
> - Kemrain the Dirty, Dirty Irish.



 In the pub, hopefully. I'm not Irish, but it's where I'd like to be.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That's a terrible idea.. Speaking as an irish person, do you know where we've been!?
> 
> - Kemrain the Dirty, Dirty Irish.



... You mean other than Ireland?

That name always confused me.  Why would you be called the Land of Ire?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> They're still immortal.  That's what the archives are for.



Hooray for Boo.. err.. Archives! Yeay!

- Kemrain the Suggestive.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Um.. I don't..
> 
> - Kemrain the Dry, and Very, Very Light.



You said you could, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Trying that on silly alignment flame wars is kind of tempting.



 Heehee.  That would be amusing.  And then if anybody wanted to stop you, they'd have to defeat you first, but to do that, they'd need to sacrifice themselves and then you'd just infect the person who defeated you to become the new Darkness and start again


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... You mean other than Ireland?
> 
> That name always confused me.  Why would you be called the Land of Ire?



angry drunks?

- Kemrain the Odd Irish Out.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> In the pub, hopefully. I'm not Irish, but it's where I'd like to be.



No, that's where they _are_, currently.


----------



## Kemrain

Jodi said:
			
		

> You said you could, though.



When did I say that?

- Kemrain the Confused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hooray for Boo.. err.. Archives! Yeay!
> 
> - Kemrain the Suggestive.



But not the Seven?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That's a terrible idea.. Speaking as an irish person, do you know where we've been!?
> 
> - Kemrain the Dirty, Dirty Irish.



 Mesopotamia?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> angry drunks?
> 
> - Kemrain the Odd Irish Out.



Is that something they take pride in?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No, that's where they _are_, currently.



And we all know that pubs are the cleanest places on earth!

...Am I standing in vomit agan?

- Kemrain the Hopefully Not.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> When did I say that?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused.



"I could be swayed..."


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Mesopotamia?



What a load of Mespots...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> In the pub, hopefully. I'm not Irish, but it's where I'd like to be.



 Oh come now.  The "Irish drunk" stereotype?  Please refer to the following rule:


			
				The ENWorld Rules said:
			
		

> Keep it civil: Don't engage in personal attacks, name-calling, or blanket generalizations in your discussions.


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv said:
			
		

> But not the Seven?



Sure, why not?


			
				JDivvy said:
			
		

> Is that something they take pride in?



3!

- Kemrain the Numeric.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Mesopotamia?



Try again...

- Kemrain the "Is that Your Final answer?"


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> And we all know that pubs are the cleanest places on earth!
> 
> ...Am I standing in vomit agan?
> 
> - Kemrain the Hopefully Not.



... Just don't look down.  You'll be okay.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What a load of Mespots...



 Well Kemrain's the one who brought it up


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh come now.  The "Irish drunk" stereotype?  Please refer to the following rule:



He didn't say Irish drunk.  Pubs are good social places.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Just don't look down. You'll be okay.



"Don't Look Down!" good advice in soooo many situations.


----------



## Kemrain

JoDiViSi said:
			
		

> "I could be swayed..."



I was thinking more along the lines of a gentle breeze, but... That doesn't answer WHEN I said that.

- Kemrain the Picky.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sure, why not?
> 3!
> 
> - Kemrain the Numeric.



Whee!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Don't Look Down!" good advice in soooo many situations.



And never adhered to.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> He didn't say Irish drunk.  Pubs are good social places.



 Kemrain did though



			
				Niarmek said:
			
		

> angry drunks?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I was thinking more along the lines of a gentle breeze, but... That doesn't answer WHEN I said that.
> 
> - Kemrain the Picky.



But it's more fun to take your words out of context.


----------



## Goblyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Just don't look down.  You'll be okay.




D'Oh, you shouldn't have said that; now Kemrain needs to make a DC 35 will check to not look down and due to that wis of 10-11, it's not going to be easy.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh come now.  The "Irish drunk" stereotype?



 Actually, the "Austrian drunk in one of the numberous Irish pubs of Vienna" stereotype.







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Please refer to the following rule:



 Right back at'cha:







			
				The EN World Rules said:
			
		

> be careful about ascribing motives to the actions of others


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kemrain did though



Kemrain didn't specify Irish angry drunks.  I think you're just jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Jdvn1

Goblyn said:
			
		

> D'Oh, you shouldn't have said that; now Kemrain needs to make a DC 35 will check to not look down and due to that wis of 10-11, it's not going to be easy.



You mean you can't roll a 35 on a d20?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And never adhered to.



 I do.  Of course, I have acrophobia, so its necessary for me.  Like when we went to Neuschwanstein castle and had to cross a metal suspension bridge that had interlacing holes in the metal (Eek!)  That was awful for me.  The Great Wall of China is surprisingly high up also


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Actually, the "Austrian drunk in one of the numberous Irish pubs of Vienna" stereotype. Right back at'cha:



  Darkness is teh win.


----------



## Goblyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Kemrain didn't specify Irish angry drunks.  I think you're just jumping to conclusions.




He's just getting his exercise.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I do.  Of course, I have acrophobia, so its necessary for me.  Like when we went to Neuschwanstein castle and had to cross a metal suspension bridge that had interlacing holes in the metal (Eek!)  That was awful for me.  The Great Wall of China is surprisingly high up also



The moral is: always be surrounded in pillows.


----------



## Torm

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... You mean other than Ireland?
> 
> That name always confused me.  Why would you be called the Land of Ire?



It's a case of a letter getting dropped. Aireland. Aire means farmer or landowner.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Actually, the "Austrian drunk in one of the numberous Irish pubs of Vienna" stereotype. Right back at'cha:





> be careful about ascribing motives to the actions of others



Heeheehee.  You're the one who did that for me and then said, "Better safe than sorry" when it wasn't the case


----------



## Goblyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You mean you can't roll a 35 on a d20?




Well ... *I* can't ...


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You mean you can't roll a 35 on a d20?



I get a +30 "What was he saying?" bonus from not paying attention.

- Kemrain the Easily Distracted.


----------



## Kemrain

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Well ... *I* can't ...



You're obviously not using the right dice.

- Kemrain the Die'd.


----------



## Jdvn1

Goblyn said:
			
		

> He's just getting his exercise.



Like from the mat in Office Space?


----------



## Goblyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You're obviously not using the right dice.
> 
> - Kemrain the Die'd.




Must not be. Usually my average roll is 7 on d20. No kidding. My players breeze through adventures and when I'm a player as a PC I am Kenny.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Torm said:
			
		

> It's a case of a letter getting dropped. Aireland. Aire means farmer or landowner.



 Umm....actually: 

Eriu, the beautiful daughter of Balor (leader of the Fomorians and god of death) and mother of Bres, became the namesake of Ireland (Eyre) when Amairgen of the Milesians came there in the Lebor Gabala.  Her sisters became namesakes too, but of alternate poetic names for Ireland.

At least, that's what my research on Celtic mythology and colonisation says


----------



## Rystil Arden

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Must not be. Usually my average roll is 7 on d20. No kidding. My players breeze through adventures and when I'm a player as a PC I am Kenny.



 Your extra luck is all flowing to the PC in my game who always gets 20 when he needs it.


----------



## Goblyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Like from the mat in Office Space?




I haven't seen it recently to remember. The popular forms of exercise I'm aware of are

jumping to conclusions
grasping at straws
beating dead horses


----------



## Torm

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> At least, that's what my research on Celtic mythology and colonisation says



Well, that's cool - but is Eyre a fertility goddess, perchance? If so, it's probably the same thing.


----------



## Goblyn

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Your extra luck is all flowing to the PC in my game who always gets 20 when he needs it.




Tell him to stop stealing my mojo. I know he'll be really scared to know that there's a goblyn out there who';s angry with him.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Torm said:
			
		

> Well, that's cool - but is Eyre a fertility goddess, perchance? If so, it's probably the same thing.



 Eriu is the goddess.  Eyre is the name for Ireland.  I'd direct you to my paper on the matter, but I'm sure it would bore you


----------



## Kemrain

Torm said:
			
		

> Well, that's cool - but is Eyre a fertility goddess, perchance? If so, it's probably the same thing.



Torm, your email address must be rubberized, because my mail keeps bouncing off it it. What gives? Do you hate me?!

- Kemrain the Hechter.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heeheehee.  You're the one who did that for me



That's my job around here, ya know. 

You, on the other hand, should really use the Report Post function instead of disrupting threads. 


> it wasn't the case



 Wrong. You were bending rules.







> said, "Better safe than sorry"



 That was Jdvn, though I agree with him.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Tell him to stop stealing my mojo. I know he'll be really scared to know that there's a goblyn out there who';s angry with him.



 He won't stop.  And as long as he uses his powers to enter me in contests on ENWorld and win, I won't try to make him  (its his fault I have all these cool ENPublishing PDFs, after all )


----------



## Goblyn

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He won't stop.  And as long as he uses his powers to enter me in contests on ENWorld and win, I won't try to make him  (its his fault I have all these cool ENPublishing PDFs, after all )




Curses!!!
<Appropriately dramatic defeated villain pose, complete with thunder and lightning>


----------



## Kemrain

I woke the same,
as any other day except a voice was in my head.

It said sieze the day,
pull the trigger, drop the blade, and watch the rolling heads.

So.. JDiv.. you left us a little while back. 5?

- Kemrain the Inquisitive.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> That's my job around here, ya know.
> 
> You, on the other hand, should really use the Report Post function instead of disrupting threads.  Wrong. You were bending rules. That was Jdvn, though I agree with him.



 No no.  You misunderstood me again.  I apologise.  

I was referring to the time on this thread that you thought I wasn't joking, but I was.  I see that you think I was still referring back to the other thread, and if you took it that way (and it wasn't aimed at that), then what I said sounds really obnoxious.  I absolutely agree with your opinions of what you thought my post said though


----------



## Kemrain

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Curses!!!
> <Appropriately dramatic defeated villain pose, complete with thunder and lightning>



Sorry, Gob. You're merely a villan, where Rysti is a Superneutral. You can't hope to compete.

- Kemrain the "Dem's th' Breaks."


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sorry, Gob. You're merely a villan, where Rysti is a Superneutral. You can't hope to compete.
> 
> - Kemrain the "Dem's th' Breaks."



 Bwahahaha!


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bwahahaha!



Don't rub it in, otherwise you're a Superweenie.

- Kemrain the Superunknown.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No no.  You misunderstood me again.  I apologise.
> 
> I was referring to the time on this thread that you thought I wasn't joking, but I was.  I see that you think I was still referring back to the other thread, and if you took it that way (and it wasn't aimed at that), then what I said sounds really obnoxious.  I absolutely agree with your opinions of what you thought my post said though



 Ok, I see. Damn miscommunications. *shakes fist at teh intarweb* Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Goblyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sorry, Gob. You're merely a villan, where Rysti is a Superneutral. You can't hope to compete.
> 
> - Kemrain the "Dem's th' Breaks."




Being a goblyn, I'm lucky to be that much, sez I.


----------



## Kemrain

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Being a goblyn, I'm lucky to be that much, sez I.



True dat.

- Kemrain the Ashamed to have Typed That


----------



## Kemrain

Darkness, are you gonna hit 10k here, in my thread?

- Kemrain the Honored in Advanced.


----------



## Goblyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> True dat.
> 
> - Kemrain the Ashamed to have Typed That




 <- I learned that from you, by the way.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Ok, I see. Damn miscommunications. *shakes fist at teh intarweb* Thank you for the clarification.



 Yeah.  Sense Motive is always at -10 here.  I read what you said, then was puzzled for a few seconds by the response, then realised that you must have thought I meant the closing time, then read what I had written again and saw that it was ambiguous enough that it could be taken to mean that too, and if taken assuming I meant the closing, it would be really quite arrogant and obnoxious (despite multiple smileys).  It was a three-step realisation for me, but eventually my 13 Wisdom catches up to my posting speed


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Darkness, are you gonna hit 10k here, in my thread?
> 
> - Kemrain the Honored in Advanced.



 Maybe not.  Perhaps he'll start a new one at 9999.


----------



## Kemrain

Goblyn said:
			
		

> <- I learned that from you, by the way.



The smiley face?

- Kemrain the Baffled.


----------



## Torm

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Eriu is the goddess.  Eyre is the name for Ireland.  I'd direct you to my paper on the matter, but I'm sure it would bore you



Okay, okay - so is *Eriu* a fertility goddess, then?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The smiley face?
> 
> - Kemrain the Baffled.



 Maybe.  I still don't know what to type to get that, so I just use  instead when I'm laughing.  I'm too lazy to use New Reply and just click on it.


----------



## Kemrain

Rysti said:
			
		

> Maybe not.  Perhaps he'll start a new one at 9999.



Seems appropriate!

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Maybe.  I still don't know what to type to get that, so I just use  instead when I'm laughing.  I'm too lazy to use New Reply and just click on it.



 You're a quick replier?

- Kemrain the Trying this Quick Replying Thing Out.


----------



## Torm

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Torm, your email address must be rubberized, because my mail keeps bouncing off it it.



You can try the surakofvulcan@hotmail.com acc't again, if you'd like. I don't know what the problem is - I don't hate you, but my server sure appears to.


----------



## Goblyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The smiley face?
> 
> - Kemrain the Baffled.




Yeah, the laughing one. I didn't know how to do it before, and I found it on one of your posts so I hit quote to check out how.

That's how villainous I've become. Just another 677 posts and I'll have a class level.


----------



## Darkness

I thought about stopping to post for today. Dungeon #122, Dragon #331 and Villainy Amok (for Hero System) are waiting for me.

Though maybe I should just get it over with and hit 10k.


----------



## Kemrain

Torm said:
			
		

> You can try the surakofvulcan@hotmail.com acc't again, if you'd like. I don't know what the problem is - I don't hate you, but my server sure appears to.



 Your server is bastard people!

- Kemrain the Baloon Intestine.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Torm said:
			
		

> Okay, okay - so is Eriu a fertility goddess, then?




Hold on, let me pull out my disorganised research notes (I'd link them but I'm not sure if I'm allowed to do that in Off-Topic.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You're a quick replier?
> 
> - Kemrain the Trying this Quick Replying Thing Out.



 Yup, I like Quick Reply.  Its Quick


----------



## Kemrain

Darkness said:
			
		

> I thought about stopping to post for today. Dungeon #122, Dragon #331 and Villainy Amok (for Hero System) are waiting for me.
> 
> Though maybe I should just get it over with and hit 10k.



 You might as well.. I mean, before you close the thread, anyways.

- Kemrain the Smirking.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, I like Quick Reply.  Its Quick



 And reply-like?

- Kemrain the Totally Wasting this Post.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Torm said:
			
		

> Okay, okay - so is *Eriu* a fertility goddess, then?



 OK: Banba, Fodla, and Eriu were naturish goddesses, beautiful sisters and spirits of the land of Ireland.  So they named the land after the goddess who personified said land.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, I like Quick Reply.  Its Quick



 Wow.. It IS quick..

- Kemrain the Faster.


----------



## Darkness

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You might as well.. I mean, before you close the thread, anyways.
> 
> - Kemrain the Smirking.



 Yeah, thread's still got some life in it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah, thread's still got some life in it.



 Its life span is directly proportional to your interest in the magazines


----------



## Kemrain

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah, thread's still got some life in it.



 For now.. I'm wonderinf it we can git it close-worthy by 6EST. I'm also wonderinf if I can start another one and have it go unnoticed for the weekend.. Prolly not..

- Kemrain the Wondering What the Next Thread Should Be Called.


----------



## Torm

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK: Banba, Fodla, and Eriu were naturish goddesses, beautiful sisters and spirits of the land of Ireland.  So they named the land after the goddess who personified said land.



See, so I was still right.  I just didn't realize the relgious connotation. Cool.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its life span is directly proportional to your interest in the magazines



 ...True.

- Kemrain the "Dungeon Rocks, Man! Yeah!"


----------



## Kemrain

Torm said:
			
		

> See, so I was still right.  I just didn't realize the relgious connotation. Cool.



 That must happen a lot...

- Kemrain the Realization.


----------



## Goblyn

revenge of the Hivemind?


----------



## Darkness

Kemrain said:
			
		

> For now.. I'm wonderinf it we can git it close-worthy by 6EST. I'm also wonderinf if I can start another one and have it go unnoticed for the weekend.. Prolly not..
> 
> - Kemrain the Wondering What the Next Thread Should Be Called.



 Heh, go ahead with the new one - come to think of it, I probably should close this one anyway. (I forgot I'm at 50, not 40, posts per page.)


----------



## Torm

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That must happen a lot...



???


----------



## Rystil Arden

Torm said:
			
		

> See, so I was still right.  I just didn't realize the relgious connotation. Cool.



 Well....maybe sidewaysly correct at least .  There was not originally a preceding 'A' .  There was an 'E' , so at least that part of the etymology was not correct.  (Besides, like every single one of the Celtic goddesses had some kind of fertility in her domain).


----------



## Kemrain

Goblyn said:
			
		

> revenge of the Hivemind?



 Ambiguously Gendered Revenge of "What is the Hivemind?" ?

- Kemrain the Liking It!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> For now.. I'm wonderinf it we can git it close-worthy by 6EST. I'm also wonderinf if I can start another one and have it go unnoticed for the weekend.. Prolly not..
> 
> - Kemrain the Wondering What the Next Thread Should Be Called.



 Your fault!  Its your fault Kemrain!


----------



## Kemrain

Torm said:
			
		

> ???



 Uh, nothing. Nevermind.

- Kemrain the Shifty-Eyed.


----------



## Rystil Arden

The Hivemind Reborn!


----------



## Goblyn

Darkness said:
			
		

> Heh, go ahead with the new one - come to think of it, I probably should close this one anyway. (I forgot I'm at 50, not 40, posts per page.)




Why? Is there a size limit for threads, or something.

Gob-sincerely wanting to know-lyn


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Your fault!  Its your fault Kemrain!



 Well, yes, but, why now?

- Kemrain the At Fault and Confused About It.


----------



## Goblyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ambiguously Gendered Revenge of "What is the Hivemind?" ?
> 
> - Kemrain the Liking It!




Oh, right. Forgot that part.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, yes, but, why now?
> 
> - Kemrain the At Fault and Confused About It.



 Because you made Darkness decide to close the thread


----------



## Kemrain

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Why? Is there a size limit for threads, or something.
> 
> Gob-sincerely wanting to know-lyn



 Around 1500 posts, Darkness murders my babies and forces me to make more to challenge his domi.. Err.. To keep the Hive goofiness going!

- Kemrain the "That Was Close.."


----------



## Torm

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well....maybe sidewaysly correct at least .  There was not originally a preceding 'A' .  There was an 'E' , so at least that part of the etymology was not correct.  (Besides, like every single one of the Celtic goddesses had some kind of fertility in her domain).



Well, yes, but there weren't any dictionaries back then - things were spelled how they sounded (or how they were spelled in whatever copy of the Bible they had) in many cases. So it might be the same word.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Because you made Darkness decide to close the thread



*I* did?! How do you figure? He's had his evil eye on this thread since he killed yours! He's like sharks circling a bleeding fish, he is! Pure Evil.

- Kemrain the Laughing.


----------



## Torm

Darkness said:
			
		

> Heh, go ahead with the new one - come to think of it, I probably should close this one anyway. (I forgot I'm at 50, not 40, posts per page.)



Close it! Close it!


----------



## Goblyn

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Around 1500 posts, Darkness murders my babies and forces me to make more to challenge his domi.. Err.. To keep the Hive goofiness going!
> 
> - Kemrain the "That Was Close.."




1500? We've got some time left, then.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Torm said:
			
		

> Well, yes, but there weren't any dictionaries back then - things were spelled how they sounded (or how they were spelled in whatever copy of the Bible they had) in many cases. So it might be the same word.



 Hmm...well then why'd you tell those poor saps there was an A 

Actually, in the Celtic tongues (at least that have been preserved) the Ae makes a long A sound (like in the word Gaelic), whereas Ey is pronounced a long I (explaining why it later became I).

Celtic prononuciations are pretty tricky though.


----------



## Darkness

Goblyn said:
			
		

> 1500? We've got some time left, then.



 1500 > limit, technically speaking.


----------



## Kemrain

Unless Darkness decides to get his sadistic kicks and kill it early...

Not that that would be all that bad, man.. I mean.. I can make another, right?

- Kemrain the Laid Back.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> *I* did?! How do you figure? He's had his evil eye on this thread since he killed yours! He's like sharks circling a bleeding fish, he is! Pure Evil.
> 
> - Kemrain the Laughing.



 Well, did you see his response to your comment?  Its just a bit above us now.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> 1500 > limit, technically speaking.



 Yup, we haven't reached it either of the last two times yet.


----------



## Goblyn

*Absopositivolutagreementitious*



			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> 1500 > limit, technically speaking.




I see.


----------



## Kemrain

Darkness said:
			
		

> go ahead with the new one



Poop.

- Kemrain the Defeated.


----------



## Torm

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I mean.. I can make another, right?



_I_ already did .... bwah ha ha ha ha!!!!


----------



## Goblyn

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, did you see his response to your comment?  Its just a bit above us now.




Making a moral comment, here Rystil?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Torm said:
			
		

> _I_ already did .... bwah ha ha ha ha!!!!



 Blasphemy!  Darkness should close yours and keep ours alive!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Making a moral comment, here Rystil?



 Nope, just saying to scroll up.


----------



## Kemrain

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2210444#post2210444
And away we go.

- Kemrain the Moving On.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2210444#post2210444
> And away we go.
> 
> - Kemrain the Moving On.



 ........one must die


----------



## Kemrain

Torm said:
			
		

> _I_ already did .... bwah ha ha ha ha!!!!



It won't survive!

- Kemrain the Murderer of Threads.. OR Something..


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It won't survive!
> 
> - Kemrain the Murderer of Threads.. OR Something..



 Yeah Torm, it doesn't matter which comes first.  Experience shows that Kemrain's is the only one that stays open.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah Torm, it doesn't matter which comes first.  Experience shows that Kemrain's is the only one that stays open.



 Do you mean to say we should make that a rule?

Oh, and good night, sweet thread.


----------

